# Dragonslayers  [Aftermath]



## Evilhalfling (Jan 31, 2005)

In the Green Isles lived a small people, they lived peacefully and happily for an age then the dragons came.  The dragons ravaged cities and towns across the islands and set up lairs taking the wealth of the people for themselves.  The people were driven underground reduced to living in mines and dungeons, and using the lava tunnels that connect the islands as boats were no longer safe.  Only a single city remains on the surface, it made an alliance with a dragon for mutual protection. The city; Cillune’s harbor is the gateway to the world.  In time the people fragmented, those who wanted to fight and prayed for strength became stouts (described below) those who wanted to hide became hairfeet (as gnomes), and those who wanted to run became ferals (goblins) all three can still interbreed.  Some of each race are genetic carriers for the other types.  
Humans, sometimes called Tallfellows, live among the Stouts and Hairfeet
People come from all over the world hoping to become rich and famous for killing dragons.  Humans, elves, dwarves and half orcs come from other parts of the world 

The game will start at the wharfs of Cillune as the small town of Onuthod has sent some local hero’s to find others to fix a dragon problem.  The dragons are modified gold, bronze, copper and brass, but “The only good dragon is one that doesn’t want anything you have.”
These dragons are generally dumber, but just as strong as book dragons. 

Looking for 2 characters either locals or foreigners  

Character Building: 
28 pt buy
ECL = 6 
Hp after first level = 75% of max 
Books allowed: PHB, DMG, Draconomicon + Comp Arcane(warlocks, Feats) 
Starting wealth = 9300 gp.
(no dragon bane weapons.  Consolidate most/all wondrous items to a single item, with a history and name, at no additional costs for multiple powers or body slot affinities) 

Hairfeet are gnomes, except AC vs giants becomes +4 AC vs dragons. And favored class sorcerer or rogue.

Stouts – +2 con, -2 dex stouts are tough, but the extra bulk has come at the price of agility.  Medium build, short, slow land speed = 20 ft but can be maintained while encumbered (as dwarf), low light vision, +1 to all saves, +2 to listen or crafts involving stone or metal, +1 to hit ferals or dragons, +4 AC dodge vs. dragons, favored class ranger or druid 
Stouts are stoic warriors and similar to the dwarves in personality 

Dwarves, humans, elves, and half orcs come from other lands, there are no by the book gnomes or halflings. 

Sorcerers tap into power from dragons, not from lineage.  As dragons do not breed with lesser races. 

PCs should have description, background and personality
Edit - see last post for current party-


----------



## RedSwan78 (Jan 31, 2005)

I'm interested!  

 Of all the years of "Dungeons and DRAGONS" that I've played, I think I've only ever fought against a "Dragon" twice.. and one was a one-shot at a Convention! heh.

 So, I don't really have that much experience in fighting dragons, but of course I love the game!  I even have a character type that I think would be good to play in this sort of situation - Grimhald Uggluck, the Half-Orc Cleric/Fighter that loves to bash things!


----------



## Lefferts (Feb 1, 2005)

I would love to try out a Warlock, if that would be allowed.


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 1, 2005)

Oooo ooo me! me!

I could definately either go for a spellcaster (guess the warlock already got called) of some sort, or depending upon the types of dragons (if we're fighting the evil ones) the paladin variant from UA which switches out some of their abilities for Favored Enemy or if that fails a ranger/scout of sorts.


----------



## Captain Tagon (Feb 1, 2005)

Sounds like it could be really fun. 

What all books would be allowed?


----------



## Mithran (Feb 1, 2005)

Look's like I'm probably a little late but it sounds kind of interesting.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 1, 2005)

Evilhalfling, I like your style.  I've developing a homebrew along those very lines for over a year.  If you want to mine for ideas or brainstorm, I'd be happy to correspond.  I have a link to it in my sig, and you can PM me, or IM me sometime.


----------



## IamTheTest (Feb 1, 2005)

Ive never actually fought a dragon, but it looks like fun.  Id love to play whatever the party needs.


----------



## DiamondB (Feb 1, 2005)

I would love to play something like this.  I've hunted dragons in past games, but usually as a means to an end (usually our end), but never as the focus.


----------



## azmodean (Feb 1, 2005)

Looks like you have no shortage of interest, count me in as an alternate if nothing else, interested in playing pretty much anything if needed.  And about the warlock, you can never have too much artill... er too many warlocks.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Feb 1, 2005)

Alrighty - then.   

with eight prospects I will have to have some sort of judging criteria - so 
it will be based on character depth. 
my orginal thought for books was PHB, DMG, Draconomicon (of course) 
but i do own Comp Arcane, and UA.  No orb spells. wrong flavor, wrong mech. 

As for warlocks I am intrigued, but have no place for them in my world, as of yet. 
So the warlock with the best flavor/ stories will set them up for the world. 
there are rumors of the Black Isle - where demonic forces have driven off the dragons.  
there are only 3 evil planes - The halls of dead - for most spirits, Hell where the evil are punished by devils and the Battlefields where Demons, other outsiders and Yugoloths fight endless battles, among a multitude of Lords. 

I am not wedded to demonic influences - If someone has a better idea pitch it. 
details will be in an editited first post.


----------



## azmodean (Feb 1, 2005)

Any restrictions on the base classes?  (for example some DMs don't allow monks)
Also where would you like the character bios/stats posted?
And finally, starting at lvl1?


----------



## Evilhalfling (Feb 1, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Evilhalfling, I like your style.  I've developing a homebrew along those very lines for over a year.  If you want to mine for ideas or brainstorm, I'd be happy to correspond.  I have a link to it in my sig, and you can PM me, or IM me sometime.




I did  
your stuff looks great btw. 
I am not sure I took anything directly, but we have similar themes.  

Azmodean - monks on the islands serve either the god of peace (dragonkilling allowed) 
or the god of punishment.  Either can multiclass freely as clerics.  
poststats here, and accepted characters will move to a RG thread 

Ferrix - no Im going to keep paladins and rangers seperate. 

Island gods are in for groups called courts. 
Harvest 
Storms 
Civilzation
Death  
Each court has a multitude of gods covering different aspects 
and druids are treated as clerics in the very loose hiearchy.


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 1, 2005)

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> Ferrix - no Im going to keep paladins and rangers seperate.




Seperate, as it not allowing that variant from UA?  Wasn't conflating the two into one class, I've just been wanting to play a Paladin Dragon Hunter type using the Favored Enemy variant from UA, that eventually goes into the Vassal of Bahamut, but it seems that idea is out anyways.

Draconomicon eh?

Think I could sneak in some Complete Adventurer?  I was looking particularly at the Scout class, I could type it up and e-mail you.  If that's no good I'll probably just go for a straight ranger headed towards the dragonstalker PrC.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Feb 1, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Think I could sneak in some Complete Adventurer?  I was looking particularly at the Scout class, I could type it up and e-mail you.  If that's no good I'll probably just go for a straight ranger headed towards the dragonstalker PrC.




Tempting but Ill pass on the scout.  The paladin with species enemy dosn't fit my view of paladins on the green isles.


----------



## azmodean (Feb 1, 2005)

Evilhalfling, do you have a name for the god of punishment?  The short bio I'm writing seems empty without it.  I'm taking the liberty of assuming the existence of a temple to the punishment god whose primary purpose is to train dragonkilling monks and clerics (or at least ones who will try).  Monk/cleric is an interesting concept, do you have any problems with the Practiced Spellcaster feat?  Actually I'll just sblock what I have so far right here, please excuse the lack of a name, I'm terrible at making them up on the fly, so I'm calling him Character for the moment.  Also let me know if the oriental naming for the item bugs you. 
[sblock]Character is from a temple on the Green Isles which specializes in training warriors to focus their minds to the task of driving off or destroying the dragons who have usurped control of the Green Isles.  Character has trained at the temple nearly all his life to this point.  Originally he was enrolled at the temple as a way to lessen the burden on his family, as the temple does not require a tuition for fit students.  As he has trained with the monks of the temple however, Character has observed the hardship the people in his area of the Green Isles must endure due to the depredations of the dragons, and has adopted the temple's quest as his own, to do whatever necessary to drive the dragons from the Green Isles.  After he made this decision, Character gained a focus almost unrivalled in the temple, shrugging off physical discomfort and injury to train ever harder to master his body and mind.  This has made him somewhat unpopular with the other students of the temple, as his ferocity does not allow him to "go easy" on those he trains with.  However, it makes him extremely popular with the leaders of the temple, as their purpose is to train dragonkillers, and their greatest shame is those students who selfishly use their teachings for other ends.

Upon graduation he was presented with the temple's _Bougyo_ gi in recognition of his abilities, and in the hope that he would be able to go forth and carry out the wishes of the temple.  The _Bougyo_ gi is a powerfull magical item in the form of a thick, long-sleeved shirt with metal fibers woven with cotton which enhances the martial abilities of the wearer in many ways.  When the gi is worn the skin of the wearer toughens, especially the striking surfaces used in unarmed combat, this both allows the wearer to avoid damage more easily and to deal out damage more effectively.  Due to its special construction and enchantment, the gi itself acts as armor without encumbering the wearer, and it even repels magical attacks directed at the wearer.

Since leaving the temple, Character has headed toward Cillune’s harbor to seek out news of vunerable dragons and allies to aid in his cause.

_Buogyo_ gi
Mighty Fists  +1   4,000
resist +1                1,000
Armor +1               1,000
natural armor +1 2,000

8,000 total

The cost of the mighty fists enchantment is based on a recent article on the wizards web site indicating that the amulet of natural armor costs 6,000 gp due to it being in an innapropriate affinity slot, as you said to ignore affinity slots for the main item, that would reduce the cost of that enchantment to 4,000, if this doesn't seem kosher to you I will drop the natural armor bonus, leaving the total at the same cost.
The article is at: http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=dnd/rg/20050111a[/sblock]


----------



## Mithran (Feb 1, 2005)

I think I'd like to try a rogue elf (foreigner). I'll try and have something up soon although I doubt I can do as well for background as the rest of these folks. (Heh can we do evil?, I could be an assassin, that death attack will work well against dragons. )


----------



## Evilhalfling (Feb 1, 2005)

Vixzu  - god of punishment 
Alignment LE, worshipers LN,NE,LE 
Domains - Evil, Death, War, 
Favored weapon - chain (d6 crit 20,x2 otherwise as spiked chain)  
Vixzu's worshipers are the dark inquistion.  They specalize in punishing wrong do'ers 
normally using what ever legal code is enforceable.  Those worshipers who are rightious with punishment, and strive to only punish lawbreakers are LN, If the become to enammored of causing pain to other then they drift into NE, punishing on flimsy pretexts. 
Vixzu trains monks with the following bonus feats- Stunning fist, Combat Reflexes, Improved Trip.  These monks can multiclass freely as clerics of Vixzu, although the chain cannot be used as a monk wepon. 

These monks are powerful, but nearly vile.  
No one is eagar to see them coming and many fear them.  Their place in society varies by community.   Of course clerics get only spontaneoue inflict spells.  You can be sued for punishing indiscriminately and subject to your breatheren if you loose.  
You are fairly far afield to consider dragons worthy of punishment, but its not like the order will ban you. 
Edit: perhaps a whole temple of dragon killers as a sect? that would work as well 

The Monks of Peace (Da) get barbarian-like damage reduction.  They are allowed to kill if other options fail.   They encourage peace among humanoids, anything else is killable. 

Hmm vile monk, Warlocks and Assasins, w/o a paladin  - looks like an evil party to me. not what I intended, but doable, as long as you keep focused and don't degerarate into mindless cruelty. 

BTW practiced spellcaster is fine.


----------



## azmodean (Feb 1, 2005)

A few more questions for you:
How closely do you monitor money/equipment?  I don't mind keeping track of it very rigorously, but not necessary if you don't want that level of accountability over it.  Examples are keeping track of food reserves while travelling, minor costs such as food and lodging, mundane ammunition.  Some DMs prerer to track it all some don't I'm fine with either.

Any thoughts on the _Buoguo_ gi?  price resonable, flavor matches what you were looking for, etc.  If you're still mulling it over never mind 

Chain weapon, how fortuitous, I was planning to use one as an off-hand weapon (if allowed) I agree with the 1d6 damage, the spiked chain is a bit overpowered at 2d4.  Would I get proficiency with it with the war domain as it is an exotic weapon?  If I need to spend a feat on it that's fine too.

Heh, you know you're the one pushing the monk order in the vile direction, I was all set to play a righteous avenger type.  At the least I would strive to stay LN and punsh only those who truly deserve it (especially dragons).


----------



## Mithran (Feb 1, 2005)

Well I was kind of kidding about the assassins (fort save) based death attack working well against dragons but if we are a mostly evil party I'm going to avoid being all goody goody.


----------



## Super Girl (Feb 1, 2005)

I'm interested as well, but not really in an evil game, if thats the over all tone that the party is taking, then I wish you guys luck.


----------



## Lefferts (Feb 1, 2005)

I was actually looking at a Chaotic Neutral Warlock. If we are going _eeevillll_, I can switch to Lawful Evil, maybe.


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 1, 2005)

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> Tempting but Ill pass on the scout. The paladin with species enemy dosn't fit my view of paladins on the green isles.




Bummer and again.  Any chance any of us non-arcane casters can petition for feats outside of the listed books, since the Arcane casters get an extra book?


----------



## IamTheTest (Feb 1, 2005)

Somebody let me know what kind of hole I could fill.  I dont mind being evil at all.


----------



## Captain Tagon (Feb 2, 2005)

I'm going to back out with this mostly evil party thing. Really just not my cup of tea and all that jazz.


----------



## Mithran (Feb 2, 2005)

If we are going evil I'm going to change to a human rogue/assassin. And I for one can keep focused and not go into mindless cruelty.


----------



## azmodean (Feb 2, 2005)

For those backing out because of the party looking like it's evil, we have one rogue/assassin, someone mentioned playing a warlock (which is technically evil, but I don't really get that), and a Lawfull neutral monk.  Not the most despicable of parties I've seen.


----------



## RedSwan78 (Feb 2, 2005)

Well, I don't want to play an evil character.

 Grimhild is NOT evil, he's, well, just "special" (read- he's pretty stupid, but somehow, "wise".. hehe.. it's actually VERY fun to play  )

 Grim is Chaotic GOOD. Like I said, I'm looking at playing a Half-Orc Cleric.. MAYBE a level or two of Barbarian, but I'm kind of thinking not anymore. Evilhalfling, I want Grim to be a cleric of a god of War, Strength, and Luck... is there a god like that in your world? I was kind of thinking Kord from the phb dieties, but he doesn't have the War domain.. let me know if there is a god like that in your world, and we can go from there! (also, what their favored weapon is if they have the War domain).. or is it just possible that I could have Grim worship Kord? Let me know what my options are 

 Beyond that, Grimhild can be a "foreigner" that arrived years ago and has since become a "local", or he could have just freshly arrived. That's up to you if you would have allowed him to come years ago and have become a "local".

 Like I said earlier, Grim is "special".. he isn't particularly intelligent, he is really impulsive, lives for the battle, but is also somehow "wise" and has strokes of "brilliance".. (one such example of a "stroke of brilliance" would be when Grimhild was battling against a Mimic, and found that his and his friends' weapons seemed to stick to the thing, and that fire hurt it, so he lit HIMSELF on fire and jumped onto the Mimic    )

 I don't own the Draconomicon, and I don't have any prestige classes that I'd be aiming for, or really anything specific towards defeating dragons, just a cleric that likes to fight.  

 Let me know about the God situation, and I'll build him for you to look at! (Grim has LOTS or personality  I'll write up a description and background for him as well, based on the God, and if Grim could have lived in the town for a few years, or if he has to be "new"!)


----------



## Super Girl (Feb 2, 2005)

I was leaning towards a Chaotic Good female Rogue.



Spoiler



History:
Kylala is the daughter of one of the town's blacksmiths, or she was until he was killed by a dragon on a trip to a mine for ore.  Since then, the girl was left to her own devices.  She had always been a nimble little scamp, and without supervision, she has blossomed into a thief of the highest order, not that she would refer to it as thievery, she is just hyper-active and in search of adventure.  She could certainly earn a living with her musical talents, and has done so inbetween her adventures, but there is nothing that can compare to the adrenaline rush of putting your skills to test, and gambling your life on it.

There has always been a little something off about her, things have just seemed to happen around her.  A room full of gaurds falling asleep, marks getting distracted at just the right instant.  In actuality, she has had latent magical abilities that she is only now discovering consciously.  She can't make what she wants happen all the time, but she is getting better.  Not knowing much about magic, she is on the look out for interesting people to get to know, and at the top of the list, at least for the moment, are people that could teach her about her magic.

Just recently Ky went exploring in a tomb that was sandwhiched between two of the nearer dragon's lairs.  She hadn't believed it was haunted, she was wrong, but the adventure left her with a pair of exquisite short swords, forged before the dragons had come, as well as some leather armor that is an inky black that almost seems to absorb the light and noise around it.

Personality:
Ky is very playful, she resembles nothing so much as everyone's favorite kid sister, out looking for adventure.  She doesn't mean any harm with her pilfering, mostly just a test of herself.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Feb 2, 2005)

After thinking about it , 
I would actually be more comfortable with a good party, 
So the CN warlock is fine, assassin is going to be nearly usless vs dragon,

@ azmodean the gui looks good.  The chain is a two handed weapon, it already uses the off hand.  The martial weapon question gave me an idea - chain as a martial weapon, has no reach (at least not as a standard action and threatend area).  As an exotic it has reach.

@ Ferrix - sure, I could live with outside feats, tunnel fighting or that anti-grapple feat might be useful, what do you have in mind? 

@ redswan no direct corrilation to Kord on the islands, but how bout a minor god of sailing/rowing with Strength, Luck and Water.   If you want a war god Hymar, (as herionuis) and Xeam (as hextor).  There is also the Maker and Unmaker religion, with the difficulty that the maker does not use swords, perfering weapons that can be turned to other uses. 

or write up your own, I don't have a firm description of halforcs religion, although they are often called fair orcs and function as thier own race, which gets along with humans & islandars, although not dwarves.

@supergirl looks good, are you human, stout or hairfoot ?


----------



## Evilhalfling (Feb 2, 2005)

*Firm Concepts *
azmodean - LN Monk 
Redswan - CG 1/2 orc cleric/fighter 
Super girl - CG rogue/sorc 
Ferrix - Ranger/Dragonstalker  

*Basic Concepts *
Mithan - fighter/barbarian 
Lefferts - CN warlock 
Iamtest - ? 
DiamondB - ?


----------



## Mithran (Feb 2, 2005)

Alright I will change to a fighter or barbarian or both, how's that?.


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 2, 2005)

Something sort of like this... guess I ended up not needing any non-normal feats.

Also, what would be a good second favored enemy?  Specific lackeys of dragons?

Funny how no one is going to play a straight-up spellcaster, guess the prospect of trying to hurt a dragon with magic is a bit of a headache. Although if no one takes up that call, I'll drop my ranger to fill that role if EviLHalfling really wants an arcane caster type.

[sblock]*Aphram*
_Neutral Human Ranger 5/Dragonstalker 1_

*Age:* 27
*Gender:* Male
*Height:* 6’2”
*Weight:* 165lb.
*Eyes:* Brown
*Hair:* Brown
*Skin:* Tanned

*STR:* 14 [+2] (6 points)  
*DEX:* 16 [+3] (8 points, +1 lvl) 
*CON:* 12 [+1] (4 points) 
*INT:* 14 [+2] (6 points) 
*WIS:* 12 [+1] (4 points) 
*CHA:*  8 [-1] (0 points)

*Hit Dice:* 6d8 + 6
*HP:* 44
*Armor Class:* 19 (10 base + 3 Dex + 5 Armor + 1 Shield)
*Initiative:* +3
*BAB:* +6
- *Melee:* +8
- *Ranged:* +9

*Speed:* 30’

*FORT:* +5 (4 Base + 1 Con)
*REFL:* +9 (6 Base + 3 Dex)
*WILL:* +4 (3 Base + 1 Wis)

*Abilities:* 
- _Bonus Feat_
- _Bonus Skill Points_
- _Wild Empathy_
- _Track_
- _Favored Enemy: Dragons (+4)_
- _Favored Enemy: Humans (+2)_
- _Endurance_
- _Combat Style: Ranged_
- _Animal Companion: Eagle_
- _Hunting Bonus_

*Feats:*
1st Level
- _Track_
- _Blind-fight_
- _Point Blank Shot_
2nd Level
- _Rapid Shot_
3rd Level
- _Dragonfoe_
6th Level
- _Dragonbane_

*Skills:* 72+7 skill points 
Hide +12 (9 ranks, +3 Dex)
Move Silently +12 (9 ranks, +3 Dex)
Spot +10 (9 ranks, +1 Wis)
Listen +10 (9 ranks, +1 Wis)
Survival +10 (9 ranks, +1 Wis)
Search +8 (6 ranks, +2 Int)
Gather Information +3 (4cc ranks, -1 Cha)
Knowledge (arcana) +6 (4cc ranks, +2 Int)
Knowledge (dungeoneering) +4 (2 ranks, +2 Int)
Knowledge (nature) +4 (2 ranks, +2 Int)
Knowledge (geography) +4 (2 ranks, +2 Int)
Climb +4 (2 ranks, +2 Str)
Jump +4 (2 ranks, +2 Str)
Swim +4 (2 ranks, +2 Str)


*Languages:*
- _Common, Draconic, Sylvan_

*Spells:*
*1st level –* _(1/day) Resist Energy_ 

*Equipment:*
*Melee weapons*
-*Slightrazor* _+1 Falchion_ +9 (2d4+4, 18-20/x2) _Of elven design, this falchion’s hilt curves in the opposite direction of the blade, and it’s wide blade is whisper thin._ (2375gp, 8lb)
-Cold Iron Light Mace +8 (1d6+2, 20/x3) (25gp, 4lb)
-Silvered Dagger +8 (1d4+1, 19-20/x2) (22gp, 1lb)

*Ranged weapons*
-*Dragon’s Wing* _+1 Dragonbone Composite (+2) Longbow_ +10 (1d8+3, 20/x3, 130 ft.) _This composite longbow is crafted from the bones of a dragon’s wing granting it exceptional tensile strength._ (2500gp, 3lb)

*Armor*
-*Burnt Scales* +1 Mithril Chain Shirt _This fine mithril shirt has been blackened by an intense fire._ (2100gp, lb)
-Darkwood Buckler (205gp, 2.5lb)

*Miscellaneous Magic Items*
-Quiver of Ehlonna (1800gp)

*Mundane equipment*
-Adventurer’s Outfit (0gp, -lb)
-Arrows (400) (20gp)
-Backpack (2gp, 2lb)
-Silk Rope (10gp, 5lb)
-Grappling Hook (1gp, 4lb)
-Everburning Hooded Lantern (117gp, 2lb)
-Waterskin (1gp, 4lb)
-Flint and Steel (1gp, -lb)
-Bedroll (1sp, 5lb)
-Whetstone (2cp, 1lb)
-Trail Rations, 2 days (2gp, 2lb)

Weight Carried: 53.5lb
Remain money: 118gp 8sp 8cp

*Description*
Aphram is possessed of a lean and hungry look. The way he walks, each foot carefully placed heel-toe, to his slightly crouched stance, legs bent and ready to spring into action. His hair is shaved except for a single braid which runs nearly half of his height, capped with a carved dragon’s tooth. His skin is marred by hundreds of scars, small and large. He wears a mithril shirt, blackened permanently by some sort of intense fire. Strapped to his left arm is a darkwood buckler. Across his back is sheathed an interestingly designed falchion, alongside a longbow crafted from the bones of a dragon’s wing.

*Personality*
Aphram has taken the adage “the only good dragon is one that doesn’t want anything you have,” a step further, “the only good dragon is a dead dragon.” And he takes every chance he can to put his actions to his words. He is viciously pragmatic, and is willing to sacrifice so-called innocents for the greater good, which he affirms as the purging of the dragons. ‘Happy’ to work with others if they think along his lines, and by think he means act. The only happiness which he finds is in sinking blade or arrow in the finishing blow upon a dragon or one of their lackeys.

*Background*
Growing up in the Green Isles during the systematic extermination and subjugation of his people most assuredly left its mark on the young Aphram. Any chance of pleasant memories were destroyed when his family voiced dissent and was silenced. Those around him who he had considered friends of his and his family merely shut their mouths and forgot.

Being forgotten however has its advantages, and soon there were really none who remembered his family or him. This has in a sense let him walk with a freedom that others could not afford in their own private struggles. He has traveled in this way, his raven hunt driving him onward, for a number of years.
[/sblock]


----------



## Super Girl (Feb 2, 2005)

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> *Firm Concepts *
> azmodean - LN Monk
> Redswan - CG 1/2 orc cleric/fighter
> Super girl - CG rogue
> ...




My character would actually be a female Human Rogue 5/ Sorcerer 1, I know that that isn't really a maximized build, but will it be a problem with going up against a dragon?


----------



## azmodean (Feb 2, 2005)

The monk using a two-handed weapon as an off-hand weapon is really a terminology problem with the system, I think of it as a "secondary attack type" and it clears everything right up.  For instance an adult dragon typically has 5 "off handed attacks"  (claw, claw, wing, wing, tail) It makes much more sense if you refer to them as secondary attacks.  Er, I'll stop ranting now.

The PHB FAQ has a bit about the monk and off hand weapons, what it boils down to is that since unarmed strikes do not require the use of the character's hands, any weapon wieldable by the character can be treated as an off-hand weapon (with appropriate penalties, of course) and alternately the character can wield a weapon normally and use an unarmed strike as an off-hand attack (with usual penalties, including half str bonus to damage)

For clarification, here is what the character's attack options would look like:
[sblock]BAB: +4

Unarmed attack +7 1d6+3  (4(bab)+2(str)+1(mighty fists))

Flurry +5/+5 1d6+3  (4(bab)+2(str)+1(mighty fists)-2(flurry))

Chain +7 1d6+2 (4(bab)+2(str)+1(focus))

Flurry with Chain 
+1/+1 unarmed 1d6+3 (4(bab)+2(str)+1(mighty fists)-2(flurry)-4(TWF with non-light weapon in off hand))
and +1 chain 1d6+1 (4(bab)+2(str)+1(focus)-2(flurry)-4(TWF with non-light weapon as off hand attack))

Chain and Unarmed 
+5 chain 1d6+2 (4(bab)+2(str)+1(focus)-2(TWF with light weapon in off hand))
and+5 unarmed 1d6+2 (4(bab)+2(str)+1(mighty fists)-2(TWF with light weapon as off hand attack))

Feats: Two Weapon Fighting, Practiced Spellcaster, Exotic weapon proficiency(chain)[/sblock]

You are certainly in your rights to not allow this if you want, in which case I'll drop the chain use.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Feb 2, 2005)

Asmodean - Im going to disallow it, after careful reading of the PHB.The monks on green isles have enough advantages, for me to give them the benifit of doubt.     Although I do have the urge to hash it out on the rules forum, for the next time it comes up and my personal satisfaction.   It wont change this game, but meet me over there anyway?


Ferris - looks fine, what is the background ?

Supergirl - I would say its fine. 

Mitharn - If you are a barbarian, did you come from a tribe enslaved by a dragon?


----------



## Mithran (Feb 2, 2005)

Hmm that could be interesting what races are in the various tribes captured by the dragons?.


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 2, 2005)

Working on more stuff for the character, just had a barebones to put up last night.


----------



## Lefferts (Feb 2, 2005)

Mantrone is a human descended from the demon Beeaybaracus. His lineage has given him powers which he cause fear in some people. This fear has cause Mantrone to wander around the lands, finally leading him to the Green Isles. He has come here to test his powers against dragons, to gain in power and riches, and possibly to find a home.

Mantrone's lineage has given him two things besides his power: purple eyes and a magical amulet which he wears proudly. This amulet has protective powers and is named after Mantrone's forefather: Beeaybaracus.

Mantrone is somewhat reserved around strangers, but bonds with people who accept him for who and what he is. He is a free spirit who doesn't like rules, however he does follow the law:when it suits him.


----------



## Mithran (Feb 2, 2005)

I have decided on a good barbarian from a tribe enslaved by dragons, can I have a little more information on the enslaved tribes and such?.


----------



## RedSwan78 (Feb 2, 2005)

Evilhalfling, I have a few questions about feats..

 Would you allow the "Improved Toughness" feat? It's from Complete Warrior, instead of gaining a flat 3 hp from the regular toughness feat, you gain 1 hp per level with the Improved toughness feat, so being a 6lvl character, this would give Grim 6 extra hp's.. (which he'll need, because it looks like his Con score is going to be a 10. Oh yeah, any chance we could get a 32 point buy instead of a 28 point buy?  )

 About two feats from the Draconomicon - Dragon Hunter, and Dragon Hunter Defense..
Do the bonuses from these two feats stack?

Dragon Hunter says you get a +2 dodge AC bonus, and a +2 competence bonus on saving throws against the spells, attacks, and special abilities of dragons

Dragon Hunter Defense (which has the Dragon Hunter feat as a prereq) says you get evasion against the breath weapons of dragons, AND, you also gain a bonus equal to 1/2 your character lvl on all saving throws you make against the supernatural and spell-like abilities of dragons..

 So, being 6th lvl, DragonHunter Defense would give a +3 bonus.. does that stack with the +2 bonus from Dragon Hunter? (or would they apply to different things? I see there is a bit different wording there, but it's been a while.. if they apply to DIFFERENT things, could you give me an example of what those different things would be?)



*Religion* About the religion thing, I've got an *awesome* idea!  Like I said, Grim isn't too smart.. (yes, he's as smart as your average acorn!), and from all the D&D religion things that I remember from way back in 2nd edition, Gods got their power from the number of people that believed in and worshipped them... (have no idea if this applies to 3.5, but here's my idea..)

 Grim is *so* stupid, that through his childhood and adolescence, he has come to convince himself of a god named "xxxxxxx" (haven't thought of name yet). Growing up around other "fair orcs", there was always an emphasis on strength, war, and fighting. Grim began to worship these concepts in his head, and somehow, he gave them an image in his head of a diety that symbolized these things, and from this sprung forth a name, a symbol, an entire religion to this diety - all in Grim's head.  Of course, Grimhild would tell others of this diety, and they had never heard of him. Over time, after talking about him so much, and not being too intelligent themselves, others started to believe in him, and began to worship him as well. After a while, Grimhild began to recieve divine powers from this god (Grim is an adult now and is a "cleric", but to Grim, he didn't really decide to be a cleric, he just knows that he worships said god, and gets powers from him, and he must do his diety proud by spreading word of him and doing him justice in battle). 

 Perhaps even a small faction was started in Grim's home area, and after it had been set up and running for a while (very crude "temple" area with barely any orginization), Grim decided that he must head out into the world and spread the word of "xxxxxx", and engage in battle where ever he could!  

 So, how does that sound? Yeah, Grim's really quite the loon.   (it's all in good fun really, I'm not playing a disruptive character, it's just a really fun character-type, he's a bit mentally challanged, a bit over-zealous, and a bit impulsive, but he's also very gullible and can be talked into, or out of, fairly easily if it's convincing enough, and as long as not too many big-words are used   )

 In reality, I'm fine with however you want to do it.. it would be REALLY cool if Grim had just believed in this diety so much that the diety actually sprung forth into existance from Grim's belief and the belief of the others that Grim convinced he was real... or, if it was another god that basically was the same that took Grim's belief and accepted it as worshipping HIM but just kept on allowing him to think he was worshipping "xxxxx".  (translation, god "zzzzz" said, you idiot, you're really worshipping ME, but you think you're worshipping "xxxxxx". Fine, you're so stupid that I'll let you keep believing that you are worshipping god "xxxxx", but in reality, anytime you or anyone else believes in him, you're really worshipping ME, god "zzzzzz".). I guess the 2nd option is ok, but I REALLY like the first option.  lol!


 Well, get back to me and I'll work on creating him and type him up later on tonight/tomorrow morning. (let me know about the feats, the god, and, if you'd consider going 32pb instead of 28pb  hehe)


  ~RedSwan

P.S. - any idea of what kind of posting schedule you'd like for the game to have? 3 times a week? every day? every other day? Or to be determined later? hehe


----------



## Lefferts (Feb 2, 2005)

Let me know of any problems,
Lefferts



```
[B]Name:[/B] Mantrone
[B]Class:[/B] Warlock
[B]Race:[/B] Human
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] Chaotic Neutral
[B]Deity:[/B] XXXX

[B]Str:[/B] 10 +0 (2p.)     [B]Level:[/B] 6        [B]XP:[/B] 15000
[B]Dex:[/B] 14 +2 (6p.)     [B]BAB:[/B] +4         [B]HP:[/B] 38 (6d6+12)
[B]Con:[/B] 14 +2 (6p.)     [B]Grapple:[/B] +X     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] 1/Cold Iron
[B]Int:[/B] 12 +1 (4p.)     [B]Speed:[/B] 30'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] XX
[B]Wis:[/B] 10 +0 (2p.)     [B]Init:[/B] +2        [B]Spell Save:[/B] +X
[B]Cha:[/B] 16 +3 (8p.+1lvl)[B]ACP:[/B] -X         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] XX%

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +4    +0    +2    +0    +1    +1    18
[B]Touch:[/B] 13              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 16

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      2    +2    +1     +5
[B]Ref:[/B]                       2    +2    +1     +5
[B]Will:[/B]                      5    +0    +1     +6

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
Eldritch Blast            +7     3d6        XX-XXxX
MW Morningstar            +5     1d8        20x2

[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Draconic

[B]Abilities:[/B] Detect Magic, Deceive Item, Eldritch Blast (3d6)

[B]Feats:[/B] Spell Penetration, Greater Spell Penetration, Weapon Focus(Ray), 
    Maximize Spell-Like Ability (Eldritch Blast)

[B]Invocations:[/B] Eldritch Chain, Spiderwalk, Entropic Warding, Dark One's Own Luck

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 36       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 9/4.5
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Concentration              7    +2          +9
Knowledge(Arcana)          7    +1          +8
Knowledge(Planes)          6    +1          +7
Spellcraft                 7    +1          +8
Use Magic Device           9    +3          +12

[B]Equipment:               Cost  Weight[/B]
Studded Leather +1   1175gp   20lb
MW Morningstar       308gp    6lb
Wand of CLW          750gp   --lb
Amulet of Beeaybaracus (+1 deflection bonus, +1 resistance bonus, +1 natural armor)
                     5000gp   --lb
Backpack                2gp    2lb
Wand of Light         375gp   --lb
2 Potions of CSW     1500gp   --lb
Waterskin             1gp       1lb
Belt Pouch            1gp     .5lb
2 days rations        1gp    2lb
[B]Total Weight:[/B]31.5lb      [B]Money:[/B] 187gp

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]                33    66   100   100   500

[B]Age:[/B] 23
[B]Height:[/B] 5'10"
[B]Weight:[/B] 160lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Purple
[B]Hair:[/B] Black
[B]Skin:[/B] Tanned
```


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 2, 2005)

Compared to the Warlock I feel like a pretty piddly ranged fighter.

1d8+3 ranged attack vs. 3d6 ranged touch attack

yeah


----------



## Super Girl (Feb 2, 2005)

Kylala doesn't come off that bad, +5/+5 (4D6/4D6) for a sneak attack.  Is it possible to Sneak Attack with a touch spell like shocking grasp?


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 2, 2005)

Super Girl said:
			
		

> Kylala doesn't come off that bad, +5/+5 (4D6/4D6) for a sneak attack. Is it possible to Sneak Attack with a touch spell like shocking grasp?




Yep, basically anything that has an attack roll can be used to sneak attack.  Notable exceptions are multiple attack rolls for a single attack action or spell (scorching ray for example only the first one would be a sneak attack).

I end up with my longbow +10/+5, +12/+7 vs. dragons (1d8+3, 1d8+7 vs. dragons, +2 vs. other favored enemy), or rapid shot +8/+8/+3, +10/+10/+5 vs. dragons (1d8+3, 1d8+7 vs. dragons, +2 vs. other favored enemy), or full round attack against a dragon +16 (1d8+7+2d6).

So it's not that horrible.


----------



## Lefferts (Feb 3, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Compared to the Warlock I feel like a pretty piddly ranged fighter.
> 
> 1d8+3 ranged attack vs. 3d6 ranged touch attack
> 
> yeah




A couple of downsides to the eldritch blast:

1) only one attack - if it misses, he's done
2) spell resistance - and dragons are going to have it (hmm, maybe I should switch out a feat for greater spell penetration)


----------



## Evilhalfling (Feb 3, 2005)

Dragon Servants and slaves- 
Gold queens have a tendancy to want subjects.  They collect small tribes of humans, ferals, stouts, dwarves or hairfeet.  The tribe either worships the dragon as a god or counts itself as independant, except for the sacrifices of cattle and tabboos that the dragon creates.  Any action taken against the dragon results in terrible reprisals.  The tribes normally work to defend the dragon, and any among them who grow strong are kept under the dragons eye and magic, or killed outright for disobediance.   
Other colors of dragons have seen the use of servants, and have adopted the queens tatcics.  The older dragons are more likely to have large multigenerational tribes.  Thier are no civilized tribes on the same isle as the city of Cillune.  (just fearls) 


@redswan it sounds like the bonuses from the feats overlap.  Except that the Dragon Hunters def doesn't count agains any sorcerer spells the dragon may be casting. 
Improve toughness is fine, but stick to the 28 pt buy. 
As for religon - I don't think it would have worked in your homeland, but it would in the Green Isles.  How big the movement is entirely depends on your Charisma.  It would mean you have been here a while, what are your levels? 

@Leffters where is the maximize feat from?  in the srd they have empower SA which has caster lvl 6 as a prerequist, and allows you to empower only 1st level spells (ie eldrich blast with no modifications that increase level.)  Quicken requires 10th lvl caster, so logically Maximize would require 8th. 

As for posting frequency can everyone do once a day?  

I will close selection thursday night.  
Iamtest - a full progression caster of either sort is still missing. 
with druids and sorcerers being more common among locals.


----------



## Lefferts (Feb 3, 2005)

Maximize Spell-Like Ability is from Complete Arcane - Prereq caster level 6 or higher, allows maximizing eldritch blast (in this case) 3 times a day.

For my item, I am looking at an amulet that combines a Ring of Protection +1, Cloak of Resistance +1, and a Amulet of Natural Armor +1. Is this Okay? (5,000 gp)

On average, I can post once a day. I may miss a day here or there, but I normally check the boards multiple times a day.


----------



## Super Girl (Feb 3, 2005)

Evilhalfling , I was wondering if I could replace the Familiar class ability with either another known 1st level spell or a feat since the familiar class ability was made into a feat in Complete Arcane.


----------



## Mithran (Feb 3, 2005)

Hmm in that case what I have going to do probably won't work but here it is anyway.
Hond Arvild
Hond was born into the (Appropriate name here) tribe and consequently into servitude to an old Golden dragon, Hond's tribe was one of many who were enslaved by this particular dragon. Hond was the son of Alvar the tribes chief and being the son of the chief was taught to be the protector of the tribe (In secret of course). He was taught skill with weapons and armor but most of all the secret's of anger and how it can be harnessed in battle. In the mean time he worked for the dragon like everyone else and even started a romance with a tribal girl named Lami whom he decided he would marry some day.

Alvar was always a bit more outspoken when it came to the dragon than might be wise. So it happened that one day when Hond was about 17, Alvar had spoken back to the dragon and angered it so it grabbed up Alvar and squeezed (Breaking a good many bones) then dropped him in the village as a warning to the other villagers. Hond was working in a mine a mile or so away at the time so it took a good deal of time for Hond to get back. When Hond finally got to the village some friends had moved Hond's father to a hut and he was barely holding on to life. Hond's father gave him one instruction before he passed "Freedom".

Hond pondered this the rest of the night before finally deciding he would leave the village and find his way to others who thought like himself. The next night he kissed Lami goodbye and went to the Shaman to recieve his blessing. The Shaman blessed him and gave him two item's: Aya* and the Talisman of honor. The Shaman also told him of a vision he had of a free city above the ground, so Hond escaped and has now traveled many miles and has finally found his free city where he hopes to find people willing to fight for freedom.

Hond has a fairly cheerful personality and is generally pretty good humored, although when it comes to his duty's he is very serious. He is slow to anger but once someone does anger him he is hard to calm down.

Hond is fairly young (early 20's) tall very muscular and tanned, he has long brown hair and a somewhat thin beard.

Aya is the legendary (In the village anyway) Sword of stars wielded by the chief's since the day's of old, it was made for chief Hilmar long ago (before the dragons took hold) by an elven sword smith. The sword is intelligent in it's own way and is an honored relic of the tribes brighter past. Aya is a very finely crafted sword made of folded steel, the blade is very heavy and has etched into it "Honored star" written in elven. The hilt is very plain, the pommel gem however is a blue saphire.
Aya sword of stars is a +1 intelligent(CG) greatsword, lesser power: bless 3/day Ego: 4 Int 12 Wis 12 Cha 10 cost: 4350gp

The Talisman of honor is a golden shield that hangs from a chain, the Talisman is supposed to help honorable warriors on their path. The game stat's are actually just con +2


----------



## RedSwan78 (Feb 3, 2005)

Evilhalfling,

 Perhaps I need a bit of clarification on the world.. How big are the Green Isles? As I would understand it so far (please correct me wherever I'm wrong), the "dragon problem" where they came in and ravaged cities and such is only happening in the Green Isles? This isn't happening in other parts of the world? Grimhild, being a half-orc, would have had to of come from a different part of the world looking for adventure here.. how did he get here though, I thought you had said that boats where no longer safe? How far away would the "homeland" be then? (like, across a large ocean/over the mountain range/etc...?) There is only *one* city left on the surface of the Green Isles, and the rest are ALL underground? Where/what is the small town of Onuthod, and where is it in relation to Cillune harbor?

 As for "the movement", if it depends on his charisma, it's going to be VERY small! hehe.. (we're talking like 6 charisma here.. lol!) This whole thing wouldn't have worked a bit in his homeland around other stupid half-orcs? Otherwise, I'm fine with whatever size it would be really. In the phb it says that clerics don't need to worship a specific diety, they just devote themselves to a cause or a source of divine power. This could be exactly what Grimhild did, he devoted himself to the cause of Strength and War, and in his mind over the years, without consciensouly (spelling?) realizing it, he's just "created" this diety that is the invisionment of these causes in his head, and since he doesn't even realize that this god doesn't really exist, he thinks that he DOES exist and begins to "remember" all these things about him (like what his holy symbol is, what he wants from his worshippers, etc). So if he gets others to believe in this god, and all the worship and belief actually springs forth a REAL diety, THAT would be AWESOME!  hehe

(oh yeah, and about the pt. buy, can't blame a guy for trying, right?  hehe 28pb it is!)

 One more thing about the world, Stouts, Hairfeet and Ferals only come from the Green Isles? and they all live underground?

 more later...


----------



## RedSwan78 (Feb 3, 2005)

Lefferts, for those of us that don't know anything about Warlocks (I don't own the book it comes from.. what book is it anyways, complete arcane?), would you care to tell us what they are?  Like a sorceror/fighter combo? or something different? What is the Eldritch Blast? Is that a spell you cast, or is it an ability of some sorts? I mean, it looks like that is your primary attack action, so just like a fighter can swing a sword a million times a day, you can do your eldritch blast a million times a day? Does it increase in power?

 --just curious as to what it is that your character can do!   (we all know what clerics and fighters/etc can do!)

Might also help for the others that still haven't created characters as to what they could be to fit in the group! Oh, and for those that haven't yet, more healing power is NEVER a bad thing, especially when going up against something like a Dragon and Grim isn't much of a healer anyways!  hehe


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 3, 2005)

I thought I might throw my virtual hat into the ring, and so I present Lalreth Evermoon, and his owl companion Hibou.

* Lalreth Evermoon
Male Elf Ranger 6*
*Alignment:* Chaotic Neutral
*Deity:* 
*Height:* 4' 9''
*Weight:* 103lbs
*Hair:* Golden Blonde
*Eyes:* Green
*Age:* 132

*Str:* 12 (+1) [4 points]  
*Dex:* 17 (+3) [6 points, +2 racial, +1 level]
*Con:* 10 (+0) [4 points, -2 racial] 
*Int:* 14 (+2) [6 points]  
*Wis:* 14 (+2) [6 points]
*Cha:* 10 (+0) [2 points]

*Class and Racial Abilities:*  +2 Dex, -2 Con, immunity to magic sleep effects, +2 racial saving throw bonus against enchantment spells or effects, low-light vision, weapon proficiency (longsword, rapier, longbow, and shortbow), +2 racial bonus to Listen, Spot, and Search checks, free Search check within 5 feet of a concealed door).  Favored enemy (dragons +4, humans +2), Track, wild empathy (+6), archery combat style (Rapid Shot and Manyshot), animal companion, divine spells, proficient in all simple and martial weapons, light armor, and shields (excluding tower shields).  

*Hit Dice:* 6d8
*HP:* 38
*AC:* 18 (+3 Dex, +5 armor)
*Init:* +3 (+3 Dex)
*Speed:* 30ft 

*Saves:*
Fortitude +5 [+5 base, +0 Con]
Reflex +5 [+5 base, +3 Dex]
Will +4 [+2 base, +2 Wis]

*BAB:* +6/+1
*Melee Atk:* +8/+3 (1d8+1/19-20/x2/S, MW longsword)  
*Ranged Atk:* +11/+6 (1d8+2/x3/220 ft./P, One Mile Strike)
*Rapid Shot Ranged Atk:* +9/+4
*Manyshot Ranged Atk:* +8 (1d8+3)

*Skills:*
Climb +9 [8 ranks, +1 Str]
Hide +12 [9 ranks, +3 Dex]
Knowledge (geography) +7 [5 ranks, +2 Int]
Knowledge (nature) +7 [5 ranks, +2 Int]
Listen +13 [9 ranks, +2 Wis, +2 racial]
Move Silently +12 [9 ranks, +3 Dex]
Search +13 [9 ranks, +2 Int, +2 racial]
Spot +13 [9 ranks, +2 Wis, +2 racial]
Survival +11 [9 ranks, +2 Wis]

*Feats:*
Track (ranger bonus 1st level)
Point Blank Shot (1st level)
Rapid Shot (ranger combat style bonus 2nd level)
Precise Shot (3rd level)
Manyshot (ranger combat style bonus 6th level)
Weapon Focus (longbow) (6th level)

*Languages:*  Common, Elven, Draconic, Sylvan

*Spells Per Day*
Save DC +2       
1st - _longstrider, resist energy._

*Equipment:*
*Backpack*  - 2gp
*40 arrows* – 2gp
*mithral chain shirt* – 1,100gp
*MW longsword* – 315gp
*2 daggers* – 4gp
*Bedroll* 5sp
*Waterskin* 1gp
*50 ft. silk rope* 10gp
*Trail rations (20 days worth)* 10gp
*Belt pouch* 1gp
*Cold weather outfit* 8gp
*Traveler’s outfit* (Free)

*Magic Item*
[sblock]One Mile Strike - _+1 distance composite (+1) longbow_ – 8,500gp
http://elfwood.lysator.liu.se/loth/j/n/jnunnink/longbows1.jpg.html

This elegant longbow is carved from the dark and supple heartwood of an ironoak, and wrapped in the hide of a king stag.  The black leather grips, and the strong tips of the bow are reinforced with his antlers.

One Mile Strike was made almost a hundred years from the start of draconic rule.  It was created by an elven magician only known to history as Moonbow.  Moonbow was one of the many that tried to strike back at the dragons, but he knew that he was not strong enough to become a classical dragonslayer.  He could not run quickly, was not strong enough to fight with a sword, and had magic ill-suited for combat.  However, he did have friends that guarded the borders of the elven lands, ones renowned for their ability to shoot far and accurately.  It was said they could fell intruders so far away their companions never knew who killed them.

Wanting to capitalize on that, and knowing the terrible speed of dragons, Moonbow created a magical bow that could fire an arrow farther and higher than anyone could expect, and lose no accuracy in its flight.  The bow received its name after a nigh-miraculous shot at a fleeing dragon struck home at nearly a mile distance from its shooter, felling the badly wounded beast. 

Moonbow was going to create several more of these bows, in hopes of felling many dragons from afar, but it was not to be.  Somehow the dragons learned of his creation, and chose to punish him and his village to make an example to the others.  The village was destroyed in a single swift and brutal strike, taking out the deadly elven arches and the dangerous Moonbow.

However, One Mile Strike survived the inferno, and was taken by one of the elven youths that helped bury the dead.  It passed from youth to youth, few knowing of its impressive properties, preferring to attribute such prowess to themselves.  It came to Lalreth as the prize in an archery contest, and he is slowly becoming aware that it may be the bow itself that gives him such accuracy, rather than himself. [/sblock]

*Money*
346gp, 5sp

*Hibou, owl animal companion:*  Small animal; HD 3: hp 12; Init +4; Spd 10 ft., fly 40 ft. (average); AC 20 (+2 size, +4 Dex, +4 natural), touch 16, flat-footed 16; Base Atk +3; Grp -9; Atk: talons +8 melee (1d4-3); full Atk: talons +8 melee (1d4-3) -; Space/Reach 2 ½ ft./0 ft.; SQ low-light vision, link, share spells, evasion; AL N; SV Fort +3, Ref +6, Will +3; Str 5, Dex 18, Con 10, Int 2, Wis 14, Cha 4.

_Skills and Feats:_ Listen +14, Move Silently +17, Spot +6*; Weapon Finesse.

Owls have a +8 racial bonus on Listen checks, and a +14 racial bonus on Move Silently Checks.  *They have a +8 racial bonus to Spot checks in areas of shadowy illumination.

_Tricks Known:[/b]  Attack, Down, Fetch, Guard, Come, Assist Attack, Seek, Assist Track

Picture of Hibou - http://www.wildlife-art-paintings.co.uk/bird-birds-animal-artist/barn-owl-picture-4.jpg

~~~~~

*Appearance:* http://elfwood.lysator.liu.se/art/t/w/twollweber/elfranger.jpg.html
http://elfwood.lysator.liu.se/art/h/l/hluedecke/elfarcher_ew.jpg.html

Lalreth is a slight elf man that, while strong, is barely a hundred pounds soaking wet.  Slender, with long fingers and a graceful carriage, he moves with much of fabled grace of his kind.  His features are narrow and his nose is long, though his eyes are large and seem like deep green pools.  His dark gold hair is slightly past shoulder-length, and usually kept tied back.  He wears a fine mithral shirt covered by his traveling leathers, and has leather bracers on his arms so that Hibou, his owl friend, can land with comfort.  He keeps a serviceable longsword at his side, and an elegantly-carved longbow across his back.

*Personality:*  Lalreth, or Lal as most people call him, is observant, curious, and has a keen mind.  He likes solving puzzles and mysteries, and applies that to his chosen profession as a hunter.  Though he can be reserved around strangers, he loses his reserve quickly in the face of any mutual problem or laughter.  He’s been known to play pranks on those who can take a joke, and listens avidly to any funny stories in order to keep his spirits up during long and lonely hunts.

*Background:*  Lal grew up in a world under the dominion of dragons.  His first tracking lessons were against dragons, his first histories were theirs; his first loss (of a cousin) was to them.  No one, not even the long-lived elves, could afford the long and leisurely childhoods that those born in peace could enjoy.  Lal learned at a young age that you couldn’t avoid dragons or hide from them for long, so it was best to learn to deal with them.  

As Lal grew, he began to play both sides of the field.  Though his first tracking lessons were against dragons, he also learned how to hunt humans, so that dragons would think to hire him to capture servants that had displeased them.  He could hunt a human one month, and track down a dragon another, and felt very little remorse about constantly switching sides.  The gold his captures and kills brought were enough for fine wine, pleasurable company, and bawdy songs enough to slake his lust for life, and for now, that is enough.  Unlike many, Lal has lost no close family or kin to the dragons (for he barely knew his cousin that perished in his youth), and lacks the burning rage that drives so many to kill dragons remorselessly.  Perhaps one day that will change, but for now Lal is little more than a feckless youth._


----------



## Evilhalfling (Feb 3, 2005)

Redswan - The Orcs and Dwarves live on a differernt contient, where a large community of Hairfeet settled after fleeing the dragons.  Cullaine is on the southern most island and their dragon (Orerauthvae)'s  protection extends to include the ships coming in and out of port.  
Stouts, Hairfeet and Ferals developed in realative isolation for and age before humans arrived.   bringing a higher level of technology.  The islandars mostly converted from 20 seperate tounges to common and a golden age of peace and prosperity followed.(at least in the stories)  Before dragons came. A single pair of dragons, at first.  Their adult children, and younger grandchildren helped to destroy the cities.  The orginal pair is gone (hopefully).  Dragons are nearly unknown elsewhere in the world, at least in fact, while stories abound.   

Okay how about a god that you think your grandmother told you about, that noone else had even heard of.  You just keep remembering(re: making up) more details.  With your charaisma, the chance of you being able to convince others is very small.  Even if modified when dealing with other fair orcs (sorry) 

Supergirl - trading for another known spell is fine,  actually I would prefer it.  The sorcerer archtypes are Ruler, Warrior, Crafter and thinker/councilor let me know which of these your extra spell comes from.  

Mithran - change the color from red to gold (no good dragons) and the story is perfect.  This is exactly the way dragons would behave. 

Leffters - the item is fine, and I was away from my library when I posted.  I dont understand why they made maximize and empower equal, but we'll play it as written.


----------



## Lefferts (Feb 3, 2005)

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> Leffters - the item is fine, and I was away from my library when I posted.  I dont understand why they made maximize and empower equal, but we'll play it as written.




They gave Heighten the same prerequisite, too.


----------



## Lefferts (Feb 3, 2005)

RedSwan78 said:
			
		

> Lefferts, for those of us that don't know anything about Warlocks (I don't own the book it comes from.. what book is it anyways, complete arcane?), would you care to tell us what they are?




It is from Complete Arcane. A warlock doesn't have spells, he has invocations (basically the same thing). He gets even fewer invoc./spells than sorcerer, but he can use his invocations an unlimited number of times a day.

Eldritch Blast is an invocation that allows the warlock to shoot a ray out as a touch attack. Damage depends on warlock level. As an invocation, it is usable an unlimited number of times per day. (So basically my primary attack option, like you said)


----------



## azmodean (Feb 3, 2005)

I have the character mostly statted out, but the skills ended up a bit odd so I wanted you to be able to look at them without all of the other stuff getting in the way, and I didn't want to put the level-by-level progression on the character sheet post.  It ended up this way because I can't take ranks of tumble at normal cost on my cleric levels, and on cleric levels I get two extra skill points.  Each monk level I take two ranks of tumble and one rank of concentration, and each cleric level I take one rank of concentration, two ranks of Knowledge(arcana), and two ranks of diplomacy.  The two ranks in sense motive is there because I had points left over after spending the maximum for my first level in tumble, concentration, knowledge(arcana), and Diplomacy.

```
Intelligence 10
Human skill point bonus

Skill pts: 39
     Skill                 Rank Cost Mod Total
Tumble                      8     10  +1   +9
Concentration               9     9   +1   +10
Knowledge(arcana)           8     8   +0   +8
Sense Motive                2     4   +3   +5
Diplomacy                   8     8   -1   +7

       T   C   K(a) SM  D
Cle1   2   4   4    2   4   
Mnk1   4   5   4    2   4
Cle2   4   6   6    2   6
Mnk2   6   7   6    2   6
Cle3   6   8   8    2   8
Mnk3   8   9   8    2   8
```


----------



## Super Girl (Feb 3, 2005)

> Supergirl - trading for another known spell is fine, actually I would prefer it. The sorcerer archtypes are Ruler, Warrior, Crafter and thinker/councilor let me know which of these your extra spell comes from.




Ky doesn't fit into any of those, not really, she knows how to fight, but she doesn't like it.  No one in their right mind would put her in charge of anything.  She isn't cerebral, or anything, and she doesn't really know how to make things.  If their was a trickster archtype availible, it would be her, and disguise self would work.

Umm, if it has to be one of the above, then warrior, but trickery is more in character as she likes to avoid fights.


----------



## Super Girl (Feb 3, 2005)

Here is Kylala's stats, excepting whatever is decided on the extra spell/archetype.

Her magical item, as well as her masterwork short swords come from a hidden tomb on the island created long before the dragons came to the island.  All three, the Armor, and two blades were done in the same style (dark coloring, inlaid etchings, etc), though only the Armor is magical.

+1 Leather Armor
-Shadow (+5 hide)
-Silent (+5 to move silently)
8,500 GP

[sblock]
Kylala
Rogue 5/ Sorcerer 1
AL: chaotic/good
Hair: Black	Eyes: Green
Height: 5’3” 	Weight: 93	Age: 17

Str:	10
Dex:	16	+3
Con:	10
Int:	12	+1
Wis:	10
Cha:	16	+3(4th level)

Saves:
Fortitude:	+1
Reflex:		+4
Will:		+3

HP: 27
AC: 17 (10 + 3 Dex + 3 Leather Armor (+1) +1 TWD)
Init: +3

Base attack bonus: +3
Melee: +3 (+6 Finesse) (+7 MW Short Sword/ +5/+5 [1D6])
Ranged: 

SQs:
Sneak Attack +3D6, Evasion, Trapfinding, Trapsense +1, Uncanny Dodge

Feats:
Two Weapon Fighting
Two Weapon Defense
Weapon Finesse
Practiced Spell-caster

Weapons:
2 Masterwork Short Swords [620 GP]
+7 or +5/+5 (1D6, 19-20/x2) 4lb

Dagger [2 GP]
+6 (1D4, 19-20/x2) 1lb

Armor:
+1 Leather Armor (+3 AC) 15lb
-Shadow (+5 hide) 
-Silent (+5 move silently)
8500 GP

Skill Points: 10 SP/L R, 4 SP/L S 
Balance:	+12(7)
Bluff:		+10(7)
Climb:		+5(5)
Diplomacy:	+12(5)
Disable D:	+5(4)
Escape Artist:	+9(6)
Gather Info:	+7(4)
Hide:		+15(7)
Move Silently:	+15(7)
Open Lock:	+10(7)
Singing:	+5(2)
Search:		+2(1)
Sense Motive:	+6(6)
Sleight/Hand:	+10(5)
Spell Craft:	+5(4)
Tumble:	+10(7)

Languages: 
Common
Elvish

Spells. 
Spells per day 5 lvl 0 / 4 lvl 1
Known Spells 4 lvl 0 / 2 lvl 1

Level 0
Acid Splash: Orb deals 1d3 acid damage. 
Ghost Sound: Figment sounds.
Mage Hand: 5 lb Telekinesis
Open/Close: Opens or closes small or light objects

Level 1
Charm
Hypnotism
Sleep – puts 4 Hit Dice of creatures to sleep
Shocking Grasp – Touch Attack, deals 5D6 damage

Equipment: 62 Gold/2 Silver/8 Copper
Masterwork Lock picks (100GP) 2lbs
Water-skin (1GP) 4lbs
Trail rations x5 (2.5 GP) 5lbs
Belt pouch (1GP) ½ lb
	Vial of Ink
	Pen
	Paper x5
	Chalk
	Candle x2
	Flint & Steel
[/sblock]


----------



## Super Girl (Feb 3, 2005)

Kylala Rogue/Sorcerer 5/1
Mantrone Warlock 6
Grimhild Cleric 6
XXXXXXXX Monk/Cleric 3/3
XXXXXXXXX Ranger/Dragon Stalker 5/1
XXXXXXXX Barbarian 6
Lareth Ranger 6


----------



## Evilhalfling (Feb 3, 2005)

The skills look okay azmodean 

Super girl-the sorcerer archtypes are where you draw power from, they dont have to reflect your personanlity - how bout charm person/Hypnotism, Magic weapon/shield, Unseen Servant/grease or Comprehend languages/Alarm (pick one) There will be addional spells of the same theme if you take more sorcerer levels. 
EDIT: Which one of those two? 

Lefftrets - what are your invocations?


----------



## Mithran (Feb 3, 2005)

Ok, if that back story works I will go ahead and build the character, would stout be a reasonable race?.


----------



## Super Girl (Feb 3, 2005)

Evilhalfling
Charm person

Chose between the 2.


----------



## Lefferts (Feb 3, 2005)

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> Lefftrets - what are your invocations?




Wow, talk about missing something big. I have them written down at home. I'll post them sometime tonight.

Lefferts


----------



## RedSwan78 (Feb 3, 2005)

Evilhalfling,

 Ok, I like the sound of that about the god thing (that Grim thinks he remembers his grandmother telling him things about him). He'll still tell others about the god, and hey, even if he only gets like 5 other people to believe in him, that'd be cool! Also, I'll leave it up to you to decide if the god is actually real or not! (as in, Grim thought he remembered his grandmother telling him something about a very old, forgotten god, and Grim and maybe only a few other people are the ones that believe in him now, so he has "re-awakened"... OR Grim is just completely making it all up in his head, and the god doesn't exist and he's just getting his divine powers from the powers that he believes in - Strength and War) whatever you decide is fine with me, don't tell me either way.  Let it be whatever you want it to be and use it *however* you want to   (makes for interesting story possibilities, eh?  )

 Also, I mostly have Grim stated out and all, I'm still just trying to decide on a few things. I have a question about one other feat, just so I know if it's an option or not to even think about.

 It's also a feat from Complete Warrior - Monkey Grip
Monkey Grip allows you to use a larger weapon than other people of your size. 

*Without* the feat, you take a -2 penalty to attack with the weapon, and the amount of effort it takes to use the weapon increases (meaning a larger one-handed weapon is considered a two-handed weapon, and you can *NOT*  use a larger two-handed weapon at all.

*WITH* the feat, you still take the -2 penalty to attack with the weapon, but the amount of effort it takes to use a larger weapon does *not* change (meaning, a larger one handed weapon is still considered a one handed weapon, and a larger two-handed weapon is still considered a two-handed weapon for you)

 Grim's weapon he'll be using is the Greatsword (a two-handed weapon that does 2d6). If he took the Monkey Grip feat, he'd use a *large* Greatsword, which would be a two-handed weapon with a -2 penalty to attack, but the damage would advance to 3d6.

 Let me know if that would be ok. I haven't entirely decided what I want for my 3rd feat. Right now the two I'm going to take are Improved Toughness, and Dragon Hunter. I have two other feats in mind (from the phb), and also Monkey Grip, and I just wanted to know if it's even an option to be thinking about MG, I'm still undecided either way which of the 3 I'd choose.

Grim should be stated and writen up by the time I go to bed tonight (I go to bed late, which is normally when I would be posting - up till about 3am EST.. Wed/Thurs is my "weekend". And yeah, posting once a day is cool with me  Just like I said, mine wouldn't come till late night is all!)

  ~Grim


----------



## Mithran (Feb 3, 2005)

```
[B]Name:[/B] Hond Arvild
[B]Class:[/B] Barbarian
[B]Race:[/B] Stout
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] Chaotic Good
[B]Deity:[/B] none

[B]Str:[/B] 16 +3      [B]Level:[/B] 6        [B]XP:[/B] XXXX
[B]Dex:[/B] 12 +1      [B]BAB:[/B] +6         [B]HP:[/B] 87 (6d12+30)
[B]Con:[/B] 20*+5      [B]Grapple:[/B] +9     [B]Current HP:[/B] 87/87
[B]Int:[/B] 10 +0      [B]Speed:[/B] 30'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] 0
[B]Wis:[/B] 10 +0      [B]Init:[/B] +2        [B]Spell Failure:[/B] 25%
[B]Cha:[/B] 8  -1      [B]ACP:[/B] -4         *18 before the item

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +5    +0    +1    +0    +0    +0    16
[B]Touch:[/B] 11              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 15

                         [B]Base   Mod    Misc Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      5    +5     +1     +11
[B]Ref:[/B]                       2    +2     +1     +5
[B]Will:[/B]                      2    +0     +1     +3

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
Aya                       +10    2d6+5      19-20X2
Throwing axe              +8     1d6+3      X2

[B]Languages:[/B] Common

[B]Abilities:[/B]
Class:
-Fast movement
-rage 2/day
-Improved uncanny dodge
-Trap sense +2

Race: 
Medium build, short, slow land speed = 20 ft but can be maintained while
encumbered (as dwarf), low light vision, +1 to all saves,
+2 to listen or crafts involving stone or metal, +1 to hit ferals or dragons,
+4 AC dodge vs. dragons

[B]Feats:[/B] Power attack, Endurance, Improved overun

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 35       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 7/3
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Climb                      5    +3   +0     +8
Intimidate                 9    +0   -1     +8
Listen                     7    +0   +2     +9
Jump                       6    +3   +0     +9
Survival                   9    +0   +0     +9

[B]Equipment:               Cost  Weight[/B]
Aya                      4350gp 8lb
Throwing axes (x3)       24gp   6lb
Breastplate              200gp  30lb
Talisman of Honor        4000gp -
Backpack                 2gp    2lb
Bedroll                  1sp    5lb
Winter blanket           5sp    3lb
Flint&steel              1gp    -
Silk rope                10gp   5lb
Torch (x3)               3cp    3lb
Tent                     20gp   20lb
Waterskin (x2)           2gp    8lb
Explorers outfit         10gp   8lb
Cold weather outfit      8gp    7lb
Antitoxin (x2)           100gp  -
Sunrod (x5)              10gp   5lb
Climbers kit             80gp   5lb
Potions of Cure light(x3)150gp  -
Potion of bears endurance300gp  -

[B]Total Weight:[/B] 115lb      [B]Money:[/B] 32gp 3sp 7cp

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]               76  153   230   230   1150


[B]Age:[/B] 22
[B]Height:[/B] 5'3"
[B]Weight:[/B] 185lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] blue
[B]Hair:[/B] brown
[B]Skin:[/B] Tanned

[B]Appearance:[/B] 
Hond is tall For a stout, humans would still call him stocky, either way he's quite muscular
and tanned from his travels. he has long brown hair and blue eyes. He dresses rather plainly
in leather breeches white shirt with a brown leather jacket over it (Or his breastplate if he
is dressed for battle) and a faded green cloak. The worn black scabbard that houses Aya hangs
from his back and three throwing axes hang from his belt.


[B]Background:[/B] 
Hond Arvild
Hond was born into the (Appropriate name here) tribe and consequently into servitude to a gold
dragon, Hond's tribe was one of many who were enslaved by this particular dragon. Hond was the
son Alvar the tribes chief and being the son of the chief was taught to be the protector of the
tribe (In secret of course). He was taught skill with weapons and armor but most of all the
secret's of anger and how it can be harnessed in battle. In the mean time he worked for the dragon
like everyone else and even started a romance with a tribal girl named Lami whom he decided he would
marry some day.

Alvar was always a bit more outspoken when it came to the dragon than might be wise. So it happened
that one day when Hond was about 17, Alvar had spoken back to the dragon and angered it so it grabbed
up Alvar and squeezed (Breaking a good many bones) then dropped him in the village as a warning to the
other villagers. Hond was working in a mine a mile or so away at the time so it took a good deal of
time for Hond to get back. When Hond finally got to the village some friends had moved Hond's father
to a hut and he was barely holding on to life. Hond's father gave him one instruction before he passed
"Freedom".

Hond pondered this the rest of the night before finally deciding he would leave the village and find
his way to others who thought like himself. The next night he kissed Lami goodbye and went to the
Shaman to recieve his blessing. The Shaman blessed him and gave him two item's: Aya and the Talisman
of honor. The Shaman also told him of a vision he had of a free city above the ground, so Hond escaped
and has now traveled many miles and has finally found his free city where he hopes to find people willing
to fight for freedom.


[B]Personality: [/B]
Hond has a fairly cheerful personality and is generally pretty good humored, although when it comes to his
duty's he is very serious. He is slow to anger but once someone does anger him he is hard to calm down.


[B]Unique Items: [/B]
Aya is the legendary (In the village anyway) Sword of stars wielded by the chief's since the day's of old,
it was made for chief Hilmar long ago(before the dragons came) by an elven sword smith. The sword is 
intelligent in it's own way and is an honored relic of the tribes brighter past. Aya is a very finely
crafted sword made of folded steel, the blade is very heavy and has etched into it "Honored star" written
in elven. The hilt is very plain, the pommel gem however is a blue saphire.
Aya sword of stars is a +1 intelligent(CG) greatsword, lesser power: bless 3/day Ego: 4 Int 12 Wis 12 Cha 10

The Talisman of honor is a golden shield that hangs from a chain, the Talisman is supposed to help honorable
warriors on their path. The game stat's are actually just con +2
```

Ok, here we go I think he's all done


----------



## Evilhalfling (Feb 3, 2005)

Still missing 
Ferrix's background 
azmodean's full stats 
Redswan's stats. 

I will try and decide around 7am GST or 2am EST 
no to monkeygrip feat, having few gaints there would be no reason to train for this. 
and in the small caves of the green isles the penalties would multiply.


----------



## Lefferts (Feb 4, 2005)

Mantrone's done. Let me know if he's OK.


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 4, 2005)

Updated Aphram.  Brings you to the post.

Also e-mailed it just to make sure since ENWorld went down at one point for an update.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Feb 4, 2005)

Extendending deadlines due to the boards being off line.  
Ferrix and Lefftis are done. 
still waiting on two, asmodean and Redswan to post stats.


----------



## RedSwan78 (Feb 4, 2005)

*Grimhild Uggluck*

ok, so I finished him, here he is

*Grimhild Uggluck*
*Class:* Cleric  *Level:* 6
*Race:* Half-Orc   *Gender:* Male   
*Age:* 21  *Height:* 6'2"  *Weight:* 275lbs
*Hair:* Bald  *Eyes:* dark green
*Size:* Medium
*Languages:* Common, Orc
*Alignment:* Chaotic Good   
*Diety:* Grishnaak
*Cleric Domains:* *Strength, War*

*STR:* *22 (+6)*        (base - 17 [13pts] +1 lvl, +2 race, +2 magic item)
*DEX:* *10 (=0) *       (base - 10 [2pts] )
*CON:* *11 (=0) *       (base - 11 [3pts]  )
*INT:* *6  (-2) *        (base - 8 [0pts] -2 race)
*WIS:* *16 (+3) *       (base - 16 [10pts] )
*CHA:* *6  (-2) *       (base - 8 [0pts] -2 race)

*Saves:*
*FORT:* *+5  (+7 vs. Dragons* - Dragon Hunter feat)  (+5 cleric base, +0 ability mod)
*REF:* *+2  (+4 vs. Dragons) *  (+2 cleric base, +0 ability mod)
*WILL:** +8  (+10 vs. Dragons)*  (+5 cleric base, + 3 ability mod)

*HP:* *44 * (6D8 + 6 imp. toughness feat)

*AC:* *19  (21 vs. Dragons)*  (10 base, +0 dex, + 9 armor [+1 Full Plate] )
*INIT:* *+0 * (+0 dex)
*SPEED:* *20ft * (30ft base, lowered because of Heavy Armor)

*BAB:* *+4*
*GRAPPLE:* *+10* (+4 BAB, +6 STR)

*ATTACKS:*
(primary)
_*Venomtooth*_ (+1 Black DragonBone Greatsword)
*atk:** +12* (+4 BAB, +1 Weapon Focus, +1 Magic, +6 STR)
*dmg:* *2d6+10 +1acid * *CRIT:* *19-20 x 2 *(2d6 weapon, +9 str x 1.5, +1 magic, +1acid dragonbone weapon)
*(Min. dmg: 13, Max dmg: 23)*

(other attacks)
*Cold Iron MorningStar*
*atk:* *+10 * (+4 BAB, +6 STR)
*dmg:* *1d8 + 9 **CRIT:* *x2* (1d8 weapon, +9 str x 1.5)
*(Min. dmg: 10, Max dmg: 17)*

(*Ranged*)
* Javelin*
*atk:* *+4 * (+4 BAB)
*dmg:* *1d6 + 6 **CRIT:* *x2* (1d6 weapon + 6 STR)
*RANGE:* *30 ft.*
*(Min dmg: 7, Max dmg: 12)*

*ARMOR:* *+1 Full Plate*

*FEATS*

*Martial Weapon Proficiency: Greatsword*  (Granted from War domain)
*Weapon Focus: Greatsword* (Granted from War domain - gives a +1 to attack with Greatswords)
*Improved Toughness* (1st lvl feat - gives +1 HP per hit die)
*Combat Casting* (3rd lvl feat - gives +4 bonus on concentration checks to cast or use spell-like ability on the defensive, or while grappling or pinned)
*Dragon Hunter* (6th lvl feat - gives +2 dodge bonus to AC against attacks made by dragons, and a +2 competence bonus on saving throws against the spells, attacks, and special abilities of dragons. Also, +2 competence bonus on any opposed check (such as bull rush attempt or grapple check) made against a dragon

*SKILLS*
skill points - 4 at 1st lvl, 1 per lvl thereafter (-2 int, but always min. of 1)
(trained)
*Concentration:* * +9* (9 ranks, +0 con)

*CASTING ON THE DEFENSIVE:* * +13 (+15 vs. Dragons)*

(untrained)
*Appraise: -2* (-2 int)
*Balance:  0 * (0 dex)
*Bluff:  -2 * (-2 cha)
*Climb:  +1 * (+6 str, -5 acp)
*Diplomacy:  -2 * (-2 cha)
*Disguise:  -2 * (-2 cha)
*Escape Artist:  -5 * (0 dex, -5 acp)
*Forgery:  -2 * (-2 int)
*Gather Information:  -2 * (-2 cha)
*Heal:  +3 * (+3 wis)

*Hide:  -5 * (0 dex, -5 acp)
*Intimidate:  -2 * (-2 cha... OR a value of *+6* if you allow Str to be used for intimidate checks)
*Jump:  +1 * (+6 str, -5 acp)
*Listen:  +3 * (+3 wis)
*Move Silently:  -5 * (0 dex, -5 acp)
*Ride:  0 * (0 dex)
*Search:  -2 * (-2 int)
*Sense Motive:  +3 * (+3 wis)
*Spot:  +3 * (+3 wis)
*Survival:  +3 * (+3 wis)
*Swim:  -4 * (+6 str, -5 acp x 2)
*Use Rope:  0 * (0 dex)

*ABILITIES:* (race and class)
Darkvision - 60ft, Orc blood, Turn Undead, Cleric Spells

*Posessions:*
_Venomtooth_ (2,650 gp) (+1 DragonBone Greatsword)
_Grishnuul_ (4,000 gp) (Gauntlents of Ogre Power +2)
+1 Full Plate armor (2,500 gp)
Chain Shirt (100 gp)
Cold Iron Morningstar (16 gp)
Javelin x 10 (10 gp)
Dagger (2 gp)
Backpack (2 gp)
Bedroll (..1 sp)
Blanket, Winter (..5 sp)
Candle x 10 (....10 cp)
Case, Scroll (1 gp)
Flint 'n Steel (1 gp)
Grappling Hok (1 gp)
Pouch, Belt (1 gp)
Rope, Hemp x2 (2 gp)
Sack x 3 (..3 sp)
Shovel (2 gp)
Holy Symbol (wood) (1 gp)
Waterskin x 5 (5 gp)
Rations, trail x 4 days (2 gp)


*ENCUMBRANCE*
*Light:* * 173 lbs or less *
*Medium:* * 174 - 346 lbs *
*Heavy:* * 347 - 520 lbs *

*Lift over head:* * 520 lbs *
*Lift off ground:* * 1,040 lbs *
*Push or Drag:* * 2,600 lbs *

*MONEY*
* 5 gp *
* 0 sp *
* 90 cp *

*CLERIC DOMAINS*
*War Domain:* Free Martial weapon proficiency and Weapon Focus with Deity's favored weapon (Greatsword)
*Strength Domain:* Can perform a feat of strength as a super-natural ability. You gain an enhancement bonus to Strength equal to your cleric level. Activating the power is a free action, the power lasts 1 round, and it is usable once per day.

*Deity*
*Grishnaak*
Grimhild worships the very old, and mostly forgotten, god of Strength, War, and Luck - Grishnaak. Grishnaak is Chaotic good, his holy symbol is two deep scars crossing over eatch other in an "X" pattern, and his favored weapon is the greatsword. To fight a battle, wage a war, or perform feats of strength are all fine ways to pay homage to Grishnaak. Any of his worshippers should be capable warriors.

*BACKGROUND*
(I'm putting this in sblocks, it's QUITE the long [and hopefully interesting!] read, and this will help conserve on space  Also, I'll be adding more of a description of Grim's Personality and Appearance later, but it's *way* late again and bedtime is past due!  )
[SBLOCK]
Grimhild grew up in a small-ish community of other fair-orcs and a few humans. His grandmother happened to be one of those humans, and since his mother died in childbirth, she was the one that watched over him. Grim enjoyed spending time with her, listening to her stories, and helping her out any way that he could. It was a bit difficult for her raising a fair-orc, but she did her best to show Grim both sides of his heritage. Grim wasn't too smart and therefore not interested at all in any kind of "book" studies, but he was of course attracted to fighting and brawling, especially when around the other fair-orc children. All fair-orcs are strong, but Grim was known as one of the *very* strong even from an early age.

 When Grimhild was just about reaching adolescence, he remembered his grandmother calling him to her bedside. She was very frail and sick looking, but had a big smile on her face. Sitting on her lap was a very nice pair of black leather gloves, with iron rivets running down the backs of them. She told Grimhild to take them and wear them with pride. He did so and ran out to play/brawl with the other children. That would be the last time that Grim saw his grandmother alive.

 Grim was tore up about loosing his grandmother, she was the nicest person he had ever known, and he thought it wasn't fair that she was taken away from him. Grim ran away into the woods on his own, crying and mourning the loss of his grandmother. He wandered for a long time, crying and thinking about her, he just kept walking, and soon it became nighttime. After a while more still, and his belly starting to rumble from being hungry, he realized that he was lost and didn't know where he was. He wasn't *entirely* lost though, for *something* had "found" him. Out from behind a bush, a large (to a child, really it was an adolescent itself) black bear stood up on it's hind legs and roared a massive roar! All thoughts of his grandmother gone now, the only thing on his mind was survival, Grim dashed to the base of a fallen tree and tugged at the stump, intending to pull just a piece of it off to use as a club, but instead Grim pulled the entire stump out of the ground! He had not known strength like *this* before! With more important things to worry about though, like the large black bear rushing towards him, Grim grabbed the stump with both hands, turned and swung it, solidly connecting with the bear's skull. It knocked the creature down, but *not* out! As Grim was moving over to pound it into the ground with the treestump, it lunged at him, clawing and biting at his chest. With one mighty shove, Grimhild pushed the creature back off of him, and once again brought the treestump crashing into it's body, this time connecting with it's ribs. The creature looked hurt, and Grim was also hurt pretty badly, but there was no time to think about that, he had to finish this. The bear made one more wild swing with it's massive paws, connecting again in the same spot in Grim's chest, at the same exact instant that grim brought the treestump crashing down on it's skull with a massive double-handed overhead swing, crushing it's bones against the ground. The enemy was defeated, and Grim had fought bravely.. that's what he remembered thinking as complete blackness fell over him and he passed out on the ground next to the bear's corpse...

 Grim awoke sometime later, with a splitting headache. He opened his eyes and saw that he was laying on the ground next to a large furry animal. He lifted his head, which had been resting on a rock with alot of blood covering both it, and the side of his face, along with his chest. He struggled to remember what had happened, but after sitting up and seeing the treestump, the battered bear corpse, and his own wounds everything slowly came back to him. With the extreme rumbling of his stomach, and the fact that the sun was once again setting, he figured about an entire day had to have passed since his fight with the bear. He was pretty weak feeling, but was able to move around and collected some wood for a fire, he had to eat something, and the bear would be good eating. He ate till he was stuffed and once again thought of his grandmother and her stories.. he wondered how he was able to defeat that bear, and how he was able to hoist around that entire treestump. He drifted in and out of sleep that night, dreaming about listening to his grandmother's stories, and awaking in cold sweats.

 Grim awoke in the morning with a foggy head. He was feeling much better, but his thoughts where a bit clouded. He looked down at his chest and saw two deep scars running in an "X" shaped pattern across his muscles. This sparked a memory in Grim's head! He remembered his grandmother telling him about very old gods, and he remembered *this* was one of their's holy symbols! Grim struggled hard to think about it, and after a while, he remembered! This was the holy symbol of Grishnaak, the old god of strength, war and luck! Of course, it all made sense now! THAT must have been how Grim was able to defeat the bear! Perhaps his grandmother had even asked a favor of Grishnaak in the afterlife to help Grim defeat this foe! Grimhild stripped more meat off of the bear's corpse for breakfast and some for lunch and dinner too, cooked it all up, and began to find his way back to his small town, all the while trying to remember everything his grandmother had told him about Grishnaak, but not before grabbing the treestump that he used to defeat the bear and carried it with him - just incase anything else decided to think HE looked good to eat on the way home! 

 On the journey he remembered now that when his grandmother gave him the gloves, she had told him she created them for him, and she had named them _*Grishnuul*_, that they would make Grimhild even stronger than he already was, for they where infused with the power of the god Grishnaak!

 Grim finally returned home and when he did, he carved a wooden disk out from the treestump he brought with him that he had used to defeat the bear. He took this to the blacksmith and had him burn two deep "scars" into the wooden disk in an "X" pattern, creating his own holy symbol to Grishnaak. 

.......

 Grimhild grew up to be a strong warrior since then, and the wounds in his chest healed but left a slightly visible scar. Grim kept "remembering" more and more things about Grishnaak and how great he was, but nobody else had ever heard of him. Nonetheless, Grimhild believed and always wore his gloves, and the wooden disk he had carved, and he did things to increase his strength even further, such as moving around large boulders, plowing fields, and practicing his fighting skills. He would also periodiclly carve new scars in the shape of an "x" all over his body.. this served to pay homage to Grishnaak, and also toughened up his skin. Grimhild would spend time eatch day devoting himself to what Grishnaak stood for (strength and war), and also "asked him" for ways to show everyone else that "he" was for real.

 Soon, Grim began being able to close his wounds after he cut them into his skin (the x shaped cuts he made in his skin) by putting his hands over the wounds and channeling the energy of Grishnaak. He found that he was able to cast other spells as well, and at least one of his childhood friends that he had grown up with believed that Grishnaak was real and that is where Grimhild was getting his powers from.

 Grim had reached adulthood, and with the money that he had saved up from working odd jobs and helping people with the spells he could cast, he set out to be an adventurer, to wage wars and win fights and kill evil foes all in honor of Grishnaak! He ended up making friends with a few other wanderers and nomads, but one stood out in particular, a small, funny little man with hairy feet named Fizzlewick. Fizzlewick and Grim partnered together and picked up jobs wherever they could. Grimhild told Flizzlewick that he needed Grim around because he was small and weak, and even though he could cast powerful spells from his fingertips and crawl through small holes and "find" things of great value alot, (especialy when walking through towns!) he still needed Grim's protection. Fizzlewick told Grimhild that he needed him around because Grim was too impulsive, often crude, and had "no book smarts" as he called them, and that Grim shouldn't talk when Fizzlewick was negotiating a new job for them!

 The two became good friends and would often tell eatch other stories. Grim would of course talk of his grandmother, the bear fight, and all about Grishnaak. Fizzlewick would listen to Grim (as others tended to ignore him) and told his own stories, about the land that he came from, the Green Isles. He would talk of how the dragons came and some people stayed and went underground, and others fled. This talk of dragons always interested Grim, for he felt that would be a great fight to win to honor Grishnaak, a fight against a mighty beast like a dragon!

 The two where quite successful in their adventures as well. They helped people solve all kinds of "dangerous" problems that they had, and where even starting to get a small name for themselves.  While listening to music and watching dancing girls at a local tavern, the two where contacted by a runner with a message. It seemed that an exotic merchant had just set up shop in town in an old abonded building that he was renovating. While he was organizing his wares in the basement and going through the old things that where left down there, suddenly one of the "chests" struck out at him! One of his gaurds rushed in to attack the thing and he managed to get away but saw that his gaurd was not so lucky! The merchant had another gaurd, but dared not send him down into the basement alone, and so was looking for anyone that could help him with his problem.

 Grimhild instantly wanted to know how in the world a treasure chest could "attack" someone, but Fizzlewick calmed him down and told him they would go and take care of this.. he told Grim helping an "exotics" merchant could mean *big* riches! Grim was in need of new equipment as his current belongings where getting a bit battered, and REALLY wanted to see this "fighting treasure chest" and the two headed off to meet the merchant!

 Fizzlewick of course did the talking and negotiated payment in the form of some of the merchants "exotic" wares, and the pair, along with the merchants other gaurd, headed down into the dark basement. The gaurd carried a torch in one hand to provide light (he couldn't see in the dark, which Grim thought was funny and laughed to himself about), a sword in the other, and a crossbow on his hip. The three entered the basement and the gaurd pointed to the "chest". Sitting next to it was a single, half melted boot.. the gaurd said it belonged to the "other" gaurd. When the light shone over the entire chest, it sprouted legs and arms! Grim was completely amazed and charged the treasure chest drawing his greatsword. Fizzlewick yelled at him, but there was no stopping Grim, he struck the chest and it made a very un-natural sound, but Grim noticed that the cut he made in the chest didn't entirely want to let go of his sword, and that part of it closed up after he had struck it. Fizzlewick was busy casting spells at the chest, little magical darts shot out of his fingertips and flew around the room crashing into the chest, which it recoiled from eatch time they hit it. The gaurd moved forward, set his torch down on the floor, and attack it with his longsword. He found that when he struck the chest though, his sword was stuck fast to the chest, and he could *not* pull it off! He retreated and pulled out his crossbow and began shooting at it. Grimhild was still up in the front, wierd blobs would shoot out of the chest and slam into him, but he stood fast and continued to attack it with his greatsword. His sword would stick to the large chest at times, but he'd be able to pull it off. Fizzlewick had cast all of his spells and was now up with Grim attacking with his rapier, stabbing into the chest.. one of his rapiers was stuck to the thing, and he had pulled out his back up.

 The chest shot out with one of it's "arms" and hit Fizzlewick, grabbing onto him and pulling him into itself.. Fizzlewick was now *stuck* to the chest! The gaurd had run out of crossbow bolts, and in frustration, picked up the torch off the ground and threw it at the chest. It recoiled in what seemed to be fear and screeched another loud, un-natural sound! Grim had to do something, this "fighting treasure chest" had grabbed his friend Fizzlewick, and his greatsword was once again stuck to the chest's body! Grim noticed that the thing seemed to afraid of fire, and Grim had a stroke of brilliance! He reached down, picked up the torch and pressed it into his OWN chest, lighting his clothes on fire! Grim then reached out with both arms and jumped onto the chest! Grim stuck to the chest just as he had planned, and the treasure chest couldn't escape the fire! It let out one more loud, un-natural screach before crashing back down to the ground. Grim pulled himself, and Fizzlewick off of the thing, Fizzlewick looked badly injured. Grim closed his wounds, and his own, and made sure the thing was "dead" by hacking into it a few times. Once they where satisfied it was dead, they headed back upstairs.

 The merchant was *very* greatful for their service, he had alot of valuable things in the basement that he wouldn't otherwise be able to get to! The merchant told them that he could give them both something of moderate value for their efforts. Fizzlewick stopped the merchant and told him of Grim's "bravery" (which Grim smiled widely about!) and that he was willing to give up his share of payment so that Grim could have something special if the merchant had it. The merchant said he had *just* the thing, and, with his gaurd in tow for safety - just incase - he went down into the basement to retrieve something. Grim followed him down after a moment of thanking Fizzlewick for being nice to him, and his eyes widened as the merchant pulled something VERY exotic out of a long, narrow case. From a "bubbled metal" (like the metal had been dipped in acid) scabbard, the "exotics" merchant pulled out a completely black (hilt and blade) Greatsword! It was like nothing Grim had ever seen before! It was like the whole thing was smoked/scorched to it's black color! The pommel was seperated from the sword by a pair of black bat-like wings, there where Jet (black) jewels at the very bottom of the handgrip and in the center of the "wing" portion, and the blade looked absolutely perfect and *very* sharp! At the very tip of the blade there looked like there was a very small hint of green color. The merchant presented the blade to Grimhild and told him this was a VERY special sword indeed! It was carved completely from a tooth from a very old black dragon! It was just as sharp and hard as steel, it was perfectly balanced.. it had been imbued with a magical swiftness and sharpness, and moreso, since it was made from the tooth of a black dragon, everytime it was used to cut into something, it would leak acid into the wound, just like the black dragon's feared breath weapon!

 Grimhild was completely ecstatic about this and took the sword from the merchant, bowed and thanked him greatly! Grim took a few practice swings around the room, and looked at the very slight green tint at the tip of the sword, it seemed (to Grim at least) that the sword was leaking acid! Grim offered up a small prayer to Grishnaak and used the tip to carve another "X" scar into his body on his leg. The blade caused a burning sensation where it had cut, it was true what the merchant said about the acid! Grim proclaimed that he would name this sword *Venomtooth*, and he would use it to cut down combatants in honor of Grishnaak.

 The three returned upstairs to find Fizzlewick reading through one of the exotics merchant's books. He smiled at Grim when he saw the sword, thanked the merchant, and asked Grim to tell him all about the sword as they left. They began walking and Fizzlewick told Grim they'd be moving on to a new town, they'd done all the jobs to be had in this town. Grim just shrugged and started telling Fizzlewick about his new sword, but he noticed something different about Fizzlewick, he was wearing a ring that Grim had never seen him wear before. Fizzlewick just smiled and laughed as the two kept walking.

.....

 The pair went on to a larger town and did many different "odd jobs" there, and even though they paid well, most of them where pretty boring to Grim, there wasn't much battle, and when there was, it was pretty easy for them, and what's the challenge in that? They did pay well though, and Grim had even saved up enough to buy himself a well-crafted set of Magical Full Plate Armor. It was custom-fitted to him, and had a marvelous dark-grey finish to it (compared to others that Grim had seen and not liked that where all bright and shiny). After being in this new town for a while, Fizzlewick came to Grim one day and told him that he was in a bit of trouble. ALOT of trouble, and that he'd have to "dissapear" for quite a long time. It would most likely be boring, alot of hiding and disguising who he was. Unfortunately, he told Grim that he couldn't come with him. He didn't want to get him involved in the trouble, and that Grim isn't really good at hiding anyways, and since there wouldn't be any fighting or battle, it would be *really* boring for Grim.

 Grim was saddened by this news, he liked Fizzlewick. Fizzlewick told Grim not to worry about him, and that he'd see him again another day. Also, he told Grim that if it was adventure and wars and battles that he was looking for, he could always go to Fizzlewick's homeland of the Green Isles. Grim liked the sound of that, remembering all the stories that Fizzlewick had told him, and he tought about all the dragons there that he could do battle with! Armed with his sword *Venomtooth*, Grim figured it would be a good, fair battle!

 The two said their goodbyes, and Grim set sail off for the Green Isles.. he didn't entirely know where he was going, just that he was bored where he was at, and he needed some battles to do to honor Grishnaak! The Green Isles.....


=========
*Venomtooth:* +1 DragonFang Greatsword (acid dmg)
 This magical (+1) Greatsword was carved entirely from the tooth of a black dragon. It is a smoked/burned black color, has Jet jewels laid into it with a pair of carved black dragon wings seperating the hilt from the blade, and the blade has a very faint green tint at it's very tip that can only be seen if closely examined. It's almost as if it is dripping acid.
Upon striking a foe with this weapon, it deals 1 point of acid damage. This damage is treated as an extraordinary feature of the weapon.

*Grishnuul:* +2 Gauntlets of Ogre Power
These expertly crafted pair of black leather gloves have silver studs running down the backs of them. They grant the wearer extraordinary strength (a +2 bonus to Strength)


[/SBLOCK]


----------



## RedSwan78 (Feb 4, 2005)

just wondering if my post with Grim's stats and stuff shows up for everyone else? I had posted it last night, but don't know if anyone else is seeing it because of the board outage/upgrade last night?

 (basically, haven't heard from you yet Evilhalfling  ) I got out of work early today (thank god!) and took a nap. Got some things I need to attend to, and then I'll be back to finish the rest of Grim's stuff.


----------



## Mithran (Feb 4, 2005)

I can see your character RedSwan.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Feb 5, 2005)

A  few notes first, I have been slamed by classes and will have to cut posting down to twice  a week, until I can get clear.   I will make sure to post Saturday morning and Tuesday night (late)  but I cant guarentee greater frequencey. - Sorry folks. 

Character Selections: 
•	Kylala (Super Girl)  Human Rogue/Sorcerer 
•	Grimhild (RedSwan78) Fair Orc Cleric  
•	(Azmodean) Human Monk/Cleric 
•	Aphram (Ferrix) Human Ranger/Dragon Stalker  
•	Hond Arvid (Mithran) Stout Barbarian   
•	Lareth (Isida Kep'Tukari) Elf Ranger : you might want to switch out a feat for DragonFoe (+2 to hit, +2 DC) vs dragons or DragonHunter (+2 AC & SV)  .

Alternate :  Mantrone (Lefferts) Human Warlock 

So this is my selection base on Charater development.   However azmodean missed the cut off to post his charater's stats, We will have to start without him.   
Oh you should decide if any of you know each other already - I could see Lareth and Aphram having worked togeather before, possibly with the monk.  There are realtivly few (unprotected) young dragons, and succesful hunters are probably aware of each other, at least. 



Rogues Gallery Thread. 
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=2000713#post2000713

IC Thread Here : (eventually)


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 5, 2005)

Coolness!  Lalreth is posted, and I'm cool with having worked with Aphram before.


----------



## Mithran (Feb 5, 2005)

Alright, Hond is posted.


----------



## RedSwan78 (Feb 5, 2005)

Allright, 

 Grimhild is posted.  I have a few more things to add to it (like his turn undead numbers.. they're horrible anyways.. lol!, and his appearance and more of a discription of his personality), but it's late, and I have to hit the hay.. heh

 Sorry to see Lefferts didn't get in 

As for having Grim know anyone, I'm cool with whatever.  I was originally thinking of having Grim JUST arrive at the wharfs in Cillune on the boat from the other continent that he just left. I'm flexible with that though and could change it if need be? Perhaps the boat pulled in elsewhere, he asked about dragons, and someone told him to go to the wharfs in Cillune to inquire about the dragon problem....? What do you think Evilhalfling?

 Oh yeah, and about Grim's background, I just sort of "went off" and got all into it and kept writing. If anyone *actually* reads all of it, let me know what you think!   (if you think it's good or if I just suck.. lol!  )

 ~RedSwan


----------



## Evilhalfling (Feb 5, 2005)

Redswan - if this was'nt clear fair orcs have replaced halforcs - ie same stats, and they look more like humans than common orcs, but they are thier own independant race.  There is no reason orcs and humans should be able to crossbreed. 
(even in tolkin there was magical assistance. )  
oh right you also have Endurance as a Bonus feat.  
edit: Half orc is used as slang however.   And your background, aside from this detail is very good.

Lareth - did you want to swap out for a dragon hunting feat ? or stay more a generalist?
Dragon Foe + 2 to hit and spell DC vs dragons  req int 13
Dragon Hunter + 2 ac & SV dragons req wis 13 
they are from Draconomicon, and I wasn't sure if you owned it.


----------



## Super Girl (Feb 5, 2005)

Kylala probably shouldn't know anyone, actually, I would prefer it if she did not.  She is the type to tag along just because the people are interesting.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 5, 2005)

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> Lareth - did you want to swap out for a dragon hunting feat ? or stay more a generalist?
> Dragon Foe + 2 to hit and spell DC vs dragons  req int 13
> Dragon Hunter + 2 ac & SV dragons req wis 13
> they are from Draconomicon, and I wasn't sure if you owned it.



  I do indeed own the Draconomicon, but with my primary foe as dragons, I wanted to just be a very excellent archer, and let my role playing speak for my dislike of dragonkind.


----------



## RedSwan78 (Feb 6, 2005)

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> Redswan - if this was'nt clear fair orcs have replaced halforcs - ie same stats, and they look more like humans than common orcs, but they are thier own independant race.  There is no reason orcs and humans should be able to crossbreed.
> (even in tolkin there was magical assistance. )
> oh right you also have Endurance as a Bonus feat.
> edit: Half orc is used as slang however.   And your background, aside from this detail is very good.




Evilhalfling, no, I wasn't aware that fair orcs where their own seperate race (as in not the cross-breeds of orcs and humans)

 Cool about the endurance feat, I'll update Grim's sheet with it tomorrow  Oh, and glad you enjoyed the background


----------



## RedSwan78 (Feb 7, 2005)

no one else has posted their character to the Rogue's Gallery thread?   (3 of us have so far)


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 7, 2005)

Posted Aphram in the RG.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Feb 7, 2005)

Well only one player left to post. 
I will go ahead and open the IC thread a day early.   If azmodean dosn't post something, by tomorrow night we will have to switch to Lefferts.   When everyone is posted to RG Ill post some excerpts from _Dragon Lore: Conversations with the Guardian _

For those who would have read such a work.

IC Thread 
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=2015991#post2015991


----------



## azmodean (Feb 7, 2005)

I apologise for the delay.  I am waiting on your confirmation before posting this in the Rogue's gallery.


```
[B]Name:[/B] Velsouvus
[B]Class:[/B] Monk/Cleric
[B]Race:[/B] Human
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] Lawfull Neutral
[B]Deity:[/B] Vixzu

[B]Str:[/B] 14 +2 (06p.)     [B]Level:[/B] 6        [B]XP:[/B] 15,000
[B]Dex:[/B] 14 +2 (06p.)     [B]BAB:[/B] +4         [B]HP:[/B] 50 (3d8+3d8+12)
[B]Con:[/B] 12 +1 (04p.)     [B]Grapple:[/B] +6
[B]Int:[/B] 10 +0 (02p.)     [B]Speed:[/B] 40'
[B]Wis:[/B] 17 +3 (10p.)     [B]Init:[/B] +2        [B]Spell Save:[/B] +3
[B]Cha:[/B]  8 -1 (00p.)     [B]ACP:[/B] -0         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] 0%

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Wis   Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +1    +0    +2    +0    +1    +3    17
[B]Touch:[/B] 15              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 12

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      6    +1   +1    +8
[B]Ref:[/B]                       4    +2   +3    +9
[B]Will:[/B]                      6    +3   +1    +10

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
Unarmed attack            +7     1d6+3      20/x2
Flurry                    +5/+5  1d6+3      20/x2
MW Chain                  +8     1d6+3      20/x2
MW Shuriken               +7     1d2+2      20/x2

[B]Languages:[/B] Common

[B]Abilities:[/B] Rebuke Undead, Spontaneous Casting(inflict), Flurry of Blows, 
Unarmed Strike, Evasion, Still Mind.

[B]Feats:[/B] Improved Toughness, Practiced Spellcaster, Stunning Fist, Combat Reflexes, Lightning Reflexes

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 27       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 9/4
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Concentration              9    +1    +0    +10
Diplomacy                  9    -1    +0    +8
Knowledge(arcana)          4    +3    +0    +7
Sense Motive               2    +3    +0    +5
Tumble                     8    +2    +0    +10

[B]Equipment:                 Cost  Weight[/B]
[i]Bougyo[/i] gi               8,000gp    5lb
MW Chain                  325gp   10lb
MW Shuriken(40)            56gp    4lb
Wand of [i]Cure light wounds[/i] 750gp    ---    50 charges
Backpack                    2gp    2lb
 Bedroll                    1sp    5lb
 Caltrops(4)                4gp    8lb
 Sunrod(2)                  4gp    2lb
 Trail Rations(8 days)      4gp   8lb


[B]Total Weight:[/B]44lb      [B]Money:[/B] 154gp  9sp  0cp

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]                58   116   175   350   875

[B]Domains:[/B]Death and War

[B]Spells Memorised[/B]
[B]Orisons:[/B] Cure Minor Wounds, Guidance, Create Water, Cure Minor Wounds
[B]First Level:[/B] Obscuring Mist, Shield of Faith, Bless +Magic Weapon
[B]Second Level:[/B]Bull's Strength, Cure Moderate Wounds +Death Knell

[B]Special Equipment[/B]
[i]Bougyo[/i] gi: This cotton gi with metal threads woven through the fabric is 
enchanted to provide a +1 enhancement bonus to unarmed attacks, armor, 
and natural armor.  It also provides a +1 resistance bonus to all saves.

[B]Age:[/B] 20
[B]Height:[/B] 5'7"
[B]Weight:[/B] 160lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Green
[B]Hair:[/B] Black
[B]Skin:[/B] Darkly Tanned
```
*Appearance:* Velsouvus is a medium height human of heavy build.  He wears a finely made white gi with metal threads woven into it and a chain wrapped around his waist.

*Background:* Velsouvus is from a temple on the Green Isles which specializes in training warriors to focus their minds to the task of driving off or destroying the dragons who have usurped control of the Green Isles. Velsouvus has trained at the temple nearly all his life to this point. Originally he was enrolled at the temple as a way to lessen the burden on his family, as the temple does not require a tuition for fit students. As he has trained with the monks of the temple however, Velsouvus has observed the hardship the people in his area of the Green Isles must endure due to the depredations of the dragons, and has adopted the temple's quest as his own, to do whatever necessary to drive the dragons from the Green Isles. After he made this decision, Velsouvus gained a focus almost unrivalled in the temple, shrugging off physical discomfort and injury to train ever harder to master his body and mind. This has made him somewhat unpopular with the other students of the temple, as his ferocity does not allow him to "go easy" on those he trains with. However, it makes him extremely popular with the leaders of the temple, as their purpose is to train dragonkillers, and their greatest shame is those students who selfishly use their teachings for other ends.

Upon graduation he was presented with the temple's Bougyo gi in recognition of his abilities, and in the hope that he would be able to go forth and carry out the wishes of the temple. The Bougyo gi is a powerfull magical item in the form of a thick, long-sleeved shirt with metal fibers woven with cotton which enhances the martial abilities of the wearer in many ways. When the gi is worn the skin of the wearer toughens, especially the striking surfaces used in unarmed combat, this both allows the wearer to avoid damage more easily and to deal out damage more effectively. Due to its special construction and enchantment, the gi itself acts as armor without encumbering the wearer, and it even repels magical attacks directed at the wearer.

Since leaving the temple, Velsouvus has headed toward Cillune’s harbor to seek out news of vunerable dragons and allies to aid in his cause.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Feb 7, 2005)

Azmodean  
looks good


----------



## azmodean (Feb 7, 2005)

I'll post in the RG then.  Can we start posting in the IC thread?  I'm itching to get going


----------



## Super Girl (Feb 8, 2005)

We are in sad straights if the thief who never takes anything serious is the best diplomat


----------



## azmodean (Feb 8, 2005)

What do we need diplomacy for?  We're just going to kill a big smelly dragon, right?  
EvilHalfling, what are the options we know of on the low road besides taking the phantom steeds?  Are regular horses available?  How long would it take to travel the low road on foot?


----------



## Evilhalfling (Feb 8, 2005)

Reglar horses are not avalible,  They were not native to the islands, and the few herds were decimated long ago.  You could try a boat, there are a few captains willing to dare passage between the isles.   Its not as safe, but it is faster.  The time on the low road is based on traveling at 20'.  There is also the normal force/extended march options.   Renting a post horse shortens the journey to a harrowing 9 hr ride.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 8, 2005)

Right...  Well considering Lalreth is in this for the money, he'd be a bit reluctant to spring for the phantom steed, but he'd also hate for the hoard to be snatched out from underneath his nose by a faster band of heroes.  So he's for boat or road first, phantom steed second.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Feb 8, 2005)

Dragon Lore: Coversations with the Guardian (excerpts)
As told by Orerauchvae, copper of the green isle.​
-	When my golden sister Onadaurvail, reached an age she invited our brass brother to live with her and raise wyrmlings.  She demanded the beautiful lair I had carved out, and since she was queen I yielded.  She laid a queen egg, and a copper to create new lairs as I had done for her mother.   In the early days more than one egg was laid at a time.  They lived together for several years until they could hunt for themselves. They were still allowed to live in my lair with her, although she drove our brother away.  When the gaze of the young dragons began to bother her she drove them off as well.  They lived in simple lairs, but as they grew older her daughter began to eye my new lair.  Her copper sister had been killed off by you little ones, before creating a suitable lair.  Although this queen was younger than I she grew faster and I left her my second lair.  When her gold daughter Thenndochvor came of age she demanded my third lair.  I drover her off, but she allied with a warrior bronze and their fires and servants cost me a third home.   I settled in the ruins of this city, and made an alliance with your people.  I saw how boats from other places came here, and foresaw all that was to come.  Now the Queens fear me.  I hold land under my dominion as only they can.  I have outlived all but a handful of my generation, and am content. 

-To put to rest a few rumors.   

We do not change shape nor breed with lesser races.  Other races can be granted fragments of our power, gaining them similar features and magics.  In no way does this weaken our power.  I will not grant you power, nor will I teach you how to tap into it.  Your Sorcerers have figured that out themselves.

None of my kind is immune to elemental energies, yet attacking us with our own breath, be it burning or corrosive, is foolish.  We are not vulnerable as some claim, to lighting or cold.  

Do not look closely into the eyes of a dragon, for your minds cannot handle it and you will be overwhelmed.  The oldest of my kin inspire terror in all under their shadow.  You do not feel it, as I am keeping my majesty hidden

I do not make war on my brothers and sisters, but I do not mourn their deaths.  The younger dragons are not as hearty as my generation was, and diminish further with age. 
By all means kill off the weakest among them. With one exception.  You who dwell in my city are forbidden to take the life of my copper sisters, lest others repeat my trials. 

My hoard? You see it below you, all the wealth of this city is my property.  Creeping into my lair will not only bring my wrath but turn your people against you as well, for without me the Queens would call forth the bronze warriors, their mates and other builders.  This city, its harbors and trading ships would be destroyed again, as it was in an age past.  Only I prevent this, as the queens have been forced, with your help, to accept me as one of equal rank..


Besides this you all know bits and scraps of dragon lore.  Do you want it all individually (in black text) or as a pool of shared information?


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 8, 2005)

Pooled information usually works better, but isn't always realistic.  I could see Aphram and Lalreth having shared knowledge in the past.


----------



## RedSwan78 (Feb 8, 2005)

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> Dragon Lore: Coversations with the Guardian (excerpts)
> As told by Orerauchvae, copper of the green isle.​
> Besides this you all know bits and scraps of dragon lore.  Do you want it all individually (in black text) or as a pool of shared information?




Evilhalfling,

 I did not put it into Grim's background, because at the end of it, I was way tired and just wanted to finish it up, but I was trying to work into the story how Grim aquired all of his feats. I got the first one done, and didn't really get the second one in. The whole deal about Fizzlewick was how Grim had even heard of the Green Isles and traveled there, but basically that is how Grim aquired his last feat (Dragon Hunter), from listening to all the stories from Fizzlewick (who had told Grim he was part of a band of adventurers that had slain a dragon). 

 My original plan was to have had Grim JUST arrived fresh off of a boat when the IC thread began, but perhaps it would be a BIT better if, for say, Grim had arrived only but a few days ago, and he showed up at the docks where the posting is, because he had overheard some people talking about it. 

 SOOO, if you decided to do individual knowledge, that's a bit of what I had in mind about Grim, so let me know what he knows based on that.   (yeah, that's confusing, but I'm sure you can make sense of it  hehe)

Oh yeah, and *awesome*, everyone is ready to go and we have quite a few posts in the IC thread already! woohoo! 

 I know you said that fair orcs are their own race and look more like humans, but in my mind I had grim looking more like the half-orcs in the phb. Would it be wrong to assume that a fair orc *could* look like that? Or would it be really out of place? For now, I'll assume he could look like that, and if it's not possible or just flat out "out of place", let me know and I'll change it!

EDIT- about what you say in the IC thread, when you say "empty lava tunnel", you mean as in that once there was lava that carved out the tunnel, now there is NO lava there?

 Also, you say "It will take a week to get to Cebur using it." Am I missing something? Where is Cebur? Did you mention it elsewhere/does Grim know where/what that is?


----------



## Evilhalfling (Feb 8, 2005)

Grim wouldn't know for sure about either of those things.   The description is fine and ill go ahead and discribe other fair orcs the same way.   He may have heard of tunnels between the islands. 
For Natives: 


Spoiler



Cebur is the 2nd largest city of the green isles, it is completely underground.  When the dragons came it was much smaller, but due to its location on a nearby island, it has become a center of commmerce.  Its govenor has a bad reputation, for taking harsh measures against dissadents and lawbreakers, the taxes on imports and trading with outlying cities vary for no disercenable reasons.  The govenor is a reknown blademaster, and his family are well known and influential merchants. 
The lava tunnels are mostly long cold, but the tunnels out to the easteren islands are not entirely stable.


----------



## Mithran (Feb 8, 2005)

Would Hond count as a native for whatever that is?.


----------



## RedSwan78 (Feb 8, 2005)

Super Girl said:
			
		

> We are in sad straights if the thief who never takes anything serious is the best diplomat




I meant to comment on this earlier, but Grim is an *EXCELLENT* diplomat! (or, at least HE thinks so!  )

"Excuse me.. uh.. "Sir", but none may enter this sacred shrine by order of the King." (the king being an elf)   ....  "*Yeah, it ok little man, the King my brother, he say it ok for me.*"


----------



## Evilhalfling (Feb 10, 2005)

Hond - you count as a native if you have been part of civilization for 1 year. 
well we have 2.5 votes for individual info.  

The following is world specific changes that you would be aware of: 
individual dragons have a prefrence for either hunting during the day or at night. 

Velsoviarus: (based of Kn Arcane) 



Spoiler



Dragons either breathe fire or acid, based on color: gold – cone of fire, bronze dragons breathe both clouds of acidic gas and jets of fire, coppers have a line of acid, brass a line of fire. All Golds are fertile queens, bronzes sterile warriors, copper infertile builders, and brass fertile males.   Dragons have SR based on age.




Apram & Lareth  (Kn Arcane + Hunting bonus) 



Spoiler



Gold dragons are fertile queens, bronzes sterile warriors, copper infertile builders, and brass fertile mates. Dragons either breathe fire or acid, based on color: gold cone of fire, bronze dragons breathe both, copper line of acid, brass line of fire. Dragons have a close range fear based gaze attack that stuns, which can last for some time if the target is weak of mind.  Sorcerers have some protections against this.  Young dragons can be quite stupid, but they learn quickly as they age.  Dragons will ignore spells from weak casters, many have spells of their own.




Lareth  



Spoiler



Dragons names describe them exactly, but Lareth doesn’t  remember exactly how.  Also I was doing a equipment audit to see if you could afford a boat, and you spent too much by about 1k.  So you have only 46gp, 5 sp on hand, dont worry about the rest.





 Hond: (experience) 



Spoiler



The gold dragon queen that dominated your tribe had a number of spells to bend stouts to her will.  She could breathe a cone of intense fire.  None of your tribe would meet her gaze.




Kylea- 



Spoiler



Dragon magic is tied to their nature – the Sorcerer archetypes.   The types may tell you how a dragon will react and why.




Grim - 



Spoiler



Dragons are tough. They breathe fire and stuff.  When they go *Huuuuhhh..* its time to dodge.  Running up and whacking them with a sword … a lot, should work.




Boats .... captains tend to charge whatever they can get away with, traveling north among the islands is risky. Of course your protection isn't valueless, so it isn't out of the question.


----------



## RedSwan78 (Feb 12, 2005)

Evilhalfling,

LMFAO!  Man, that was *GREAT* what you wrote what Grim knows! I seriously busted up in laughter when I read that.


----------



## Mithran (Feb 12, 2005)

Yeah I was mainly waiting for any action in the party.

Evil Halfling: I think Hond will have just arrived if that's ok.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Feb 12, 2005)

Thats fine hond - man I keep typing Hong.  and that kranky kitten isn't playing. 

Grim - da advantages of Hi Int.  Im enjoying his actions in the IC thread as well. 

next bit coming..... I did'nt realize ya'll were waiting for me.


----------



## RedSwan78 (Feb 14, 2005)

Evilhalfling:

[sblock] Hey there Evilhalfling, I'm just confused by what you meant/where refering to in the last line in your recent post in the IC thread.

 I'm talking about the:
 "yah sure he told this you afterward, you didnt want that job anyway. "

 What "job" are you referring to? Something that is going on now, or as in reference to whatever happened before with Grim and Fizz? [/sblock]


----------



## RedSwan78 (Feb 14, 2005)

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> Reglar horses are not avalible,  They were not native to the islands, and the few herds were decimated long ago.  You could try a boat, there are a few captains willing to dare passage between the isles.   Its not as safe, but it is faster.  The time on the low road is based on traveling at 20'.  There is also the normal force/extended march options.   Renting a post horse shortens the journey to a harrowing 9 hr ride.





 Anyone else thinking we should forget about the boat option and look into the post horse option?  Evilhalfling, does any of the characters have any idea of how much it would be to rent post horses for us to get there? (or, is renting a post horse the "phantom steed" that you where speaking of that costs 250 gp?) If it's the 250gp, looks like we'll be gearing up for some good 'ol forced marching!    lol


----------



## Evilhalfling (Feb 14, 2005)

@redswan - 



Spoiler



the job was something the veiled man was trying to hire you and Fitzz for, several years ago. You were very diplomatic as outlined in IC thread and he drew on you, whereupon you beat the crap out of him, as a 20+ str has its advantages.   Its prolly not the same man, just from the same culture.  Fitzz also may have mentioned that the veil makes a convient disguise.  
I forgot to bring up languages in character creation, but the Green Islanders speak one type of common and you would have learned another.  So you and the veiled man would share a language that no one else speaks, but it is too late now so instead of languages just different dialects.



@redswan + : The post is run by two sorcerers one in Cebu and one in Cillune.
They send riders on phantom steeds 2/week carrying mail basically.  It is a 8-9 hour trip. 
they will cast phantom steeds for travelers but at a much higher price- the 250 mentioned earlier.

How do you folks feel about attempting and every other day posting schedule? 
2/week was just too slow for me.   If everyone posts more often, I may speed up to depending on workload vs procrastination ratio.   But I think I can consistently post every other day.   If there are any problems let me know this is my first PbP (aside from Halfling quest)  and I am still feeling my way around- for instance dice rolling - I was thinking that you should post modifiers and I would roll the dice and post the numbers and results.   If there is a preferred or better way let me know.


----------



## azmodean (Feb 15, 2005)

I'm fine with you doing the rolling, I think it would speed up combat especially.  Also fine with every-other-day posting.


----------



## RedSwan78 (Feb 16, 2005)

> How do you folks feel about attempting and every other day posting schedule?
> 2/week was just too slow for me.   If everyone posts more often, I may speed up to depending on workload vs procrastination ratio.   But I think I can consistently post every other day.   If there are any problems let me know this is my first PbP (aside from Halfling quest)  and I am still feeling my way around- for instance dice rolling - I was thinking that you should post modifiers and I would roll the dice and post the numbers and results.   If there is a preferred or better way let me know.




 I would *prefer* an every other day/everyday posting, I like things to move fast.  It's kind of dissapointing when I get home from work and hit the refresh button and see no new posts  Also, about dice rolling, I like it when the DM rolls as well, players post their IC stuff, and then at the bottom of the post post their OoC stuff - what it is *exactly* that they are doing, and their total modifier numbers, the DM just rolls and adds the modifier. (Makes things fast and easy  )



			
				Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> @redswan + : The post is run by two sorcerers one in Cebu and one in Cillune.
> They send riders on phantom steeds 2/week carrying mail basically.  It is a 8-9 hour trip.
> they will cast phantom steeds for travelers but at a much higher price- the 250 mentioned earlier.




 So would that be 250 gp PER PERSON, or 250 gp for all of us? I know that Grim doesn't have that kind of money, *either* way. 

 Anyone have any thoughts? Looks like we'll be a 'walkin and maybe some forced-marching.  lol


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 16, 2005)

250gp a person I think.

I say we commandeer a boat, walking is lame.

Everyday posting for me is generally fine.  Although I'm a bit sick at the moment so I'm a bit touch and go.


----------



## RedSwan78 (Feb 16, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> I say we commandeer a boat, walking is lame.




 Commandeer, as in steal our own and sail away on it? Grim wouldn't go for that. It sounds pretty dangerous, Grim already doesn't like the water, and I don't know if you checked the IC thread lately, but the current captain we where asking said we'd have to cross 3 dragons' territories, but he would take us, for 1,000 gp.  We certainly don't have *that* kind of money!

(oh yeah, and hope you feel better! Drink lots of water and take vitamin C + a multi-vitamin. I'm a gym-rat so I take crazy amounts of vitamins every day, and I couldn't tell you the last time I was sick. PLUS I work in a casino as a poker dealer and have to sit infront of alot of sick old people all day.. it's *beyond* me why they come when they're sick, but they do.. heh)


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 16, 2005)

RedSwan78 said:
			
		

> (oh yeah, and hope you feel better! Drink lots of water and take vitamin C + a multi-vitamin. I'm a gym-rat so I take crazy amounts of vitamins every day, and I couldn't tell you the last time I was sick. PLUS I work in a casino as a poker dealer and have to sit infront of alot of sick old people all day.. it's *beyond* me why they come when they're sick, but they do.. heh)




I'm an exceptionally active person myself (dancer, capoeirista) I don't do the whole vitamin thing though, just eat well and you rarely ever have any issues. This is the first time I've had a nasty cold in probably a few years.  And by gym-rat do you mean climbing gym?


----------



## RedSwan78 (Feb 16, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> I'm an exceptionally active person myself (dancer, capoeirista) ...........  And by gym-rat do you mean climbing gym?




 Weightlifting/Bodybuilder  Also, I've always been intrigued by capoeia (sp?) and have wanted to try it out sometime.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Feb 18, 2005)

RedSwan78 said:
			
		

> Weightlifting/Bodybuilder  Also, I've always been intrigued by capoeia (sp?) and have wanted to try it out sometime.




Have you seen my exersise regime thread  the OT forum?  
The long delay in IC thread was due to waiting for Isida since he hadn't posted since the bar - and I talked about moving the timetable.  And then I was hit by more deadlines - and didn't want to post here on 2 hrs of sleep.  I am getting too old for allnighters, and I had a dream that pointed this out to me in case I missed it.  My dreams are not subtle, and are easy to interrpert. 
We should be rolling again now though.


----------



## RedSwan78 (Feb 21, 2005)

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> Have you seen my exersise regime thread  the OT forum?




 Evilhalfling,

 No I haven't, but if you've got a link to point me to it, I'll check it out. 

Also, I have a question about spells. The Create Food and Water spell says that the food created becomes inedible within 24 hours, but it can be kept fresh for another 24 hours by casting Purify Food and Drink on it.

Purify Food and Drink says that it makes spoiled, rotten, poisonous, or otherwise contaminated food and water pure and suitable for eating and drinking.

 Would this mean that Grim could cast Create Food and Water, make the food, and then just hit it with a Purify Food and Drink everyday to keep it edible?  (I mean, it would SEEM so, but it's always a good idea to check   )


----------



## Evilhalfling (Feb 22, 2005)

Exercise thread. 
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=121020 

Yes redswan you can continue to keep created food fresh with purify spells. 
go ahead a figure out what spells you will memorize while traveling by ship.


----------



## RedSwan78 (Feb 25, 2005)

*Grim's Spells*

Evilhalfling, I don't know where you want me to put this, so I'll just post it here in the OoC thread.. Also, it's been a while and I'd just like to be a little clear on some rules. A cleric can spontaneously cast "Cure" spells by "burning" a memorized spell (say, giving up a memorized 1st lvl Bless to cast Cure Light Wounds). I've always played that clerics can do this with 0th lvl spells as well (burning a "light" for a Cure Minor Wounds), but I don't think it states that you can or can't do this in the book. Is that cool with you?

 Also, can a cleric choose to not prepare *all* of his spells, and then pray for one "on the fly" like a wizard can? (with the proper preperation of course). As in, say leaving one 2nd level spell slot "open", and then later in the day taking 15 minutes to pray and "prepare" that spell? Let me know..


0th level - (5) - Purify Food and Drink, Detect Magic, Mending, Mending, Read Magic

1st level - (4+D) - Shield of Faith, Bless, Divine Favor, Entropic Shield
Domain- Enlarge Person

2nd level - (4+D) - Bear's Endurance, Make Whole, Resist Energy, Spiritual Weapon
Domain - Bull's Strength (imagine that! lol)

3rd level - (3+D) - Water Walk, Water Breathing, Create Food and Water
Domain - Bull's Strength  (choosing to take a lower lvl Domain spell instead of Magic Vestment)

 Other questions, I don't entirely remember, but since Grim is Chaotic Good, is he *allowed* to cast "evil" spells? For instance, if I wanted to cast a Summon Monster spell, and chose to summon an "evil" creature, would that make it an evil spell, and is Grim allowed to cast it? 

 With "Resist Energy", it would seem that the spell has no maximum amount of damage absorbed, just the time limit, yes? (meaning that it would absorb 10 points of dmg from the selected amount *every* time I am hit with that type of dmg for the entire duration of the spell, which in this case would be 60 minutes....?)

 If I choose to "memorize" a lower lvl spell in a higher lvl spell slot (say, instead of memorizing a 2nd lvl spell, I memorize a 1st lvl spell in it's place), and I want to burn that spell to "Spontaneously Cure", would the Cure be a 2nd lvl spell - Cure Moderate, because it was a 2nd lvl spell slot?

 Ok, I think that's everything I'm thinking of. I"ll ask about something else if I remember.


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 25, 2005)

RedSwan78 said:
			
		

> Evilhalfling, I don't know where you want me to put this, so I'll just post it here in the OoC thread.. Also, it's been a while and I'd just like to be a little clear on some rules. A cleric can spontaneously cast "Cure" spells by "burning" a memorized spell (say, giving up a memorized 1st lvl Bless to cast Cure Light Wounds). I've always played that clerics can do this with 0th lvl spells as well (burning a "light" for a Cure Minor Wounds), but I don't think it states that you can or can't do this in the book. Is that cool with you?




I don't believe I've read otherwise.



			
				RedSwan78 said:
			
		

> Also, can a cleric choose to not prepare *all* of his spells, and then pray for one "on the fly" like a wizard can? (with the proper preperation of course). As in, say leaving one 2nd level spell slot "open", and then later in the day taking 15 minutes to pray and "prepare" that spell? Let me know..




Nope, only wizards can do that.



			
				RedSwan78 said:
			
		

> Other questions, I don't entirely remember, but since Grim is Chaotic Good, is he *allowed* to cast "evil" spells? For instance, if I wanted to cast a Summon Monster spell, and chose to summon an "evil" creature, would that make it an evil spell, and is Grim allowed to cast it?




No, clerics aren't allowed to cast spells with an alignment descriptor opposite theirs.  Thus you also cannot cast Lawful spells.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Feb 25, 2005)

Well Felix is right on two of three 
SRD 


> *A divine spellcaster does not have to prepare all his spells at once.* However, the character’s mind is considered fresh only during his or her first daily spell preparation, so a divine spellcaster cannot fill a slot that is empty because he or she has cast a spell or abandoned a previously prepared spell.




I read his as the cleric can leave unprepared slots to fill later in the day.
The spell slot level does'nt change if you use it to prepare a lower level spell, so it still converts to the appropriate level cure. (this is a DM call unadressed by offical rule as far as I know) 

you have reist energy correct. 

I also wanted to make sure that you knew that your magic item, bull str and granted str power all overlap, so that bull str gives you str 24, and granted power rasies it to 26.


----------



## RedSwan78 (Feb 26, 2005)

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> I read his as the cleric can leave unprepared slots to fill later in the day.




That's what I was thinking as well..



			
				Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> I also wanted to make sure that you knew that your magic item, bull str and granted str power all overlap, so that bull str gives you str 24, and granted power rasies it to 26.




 Actually, no I didn't know that. I looked them all up, and I guess it just didn't strike me before, but you are correct, they are all "Enhancement" bonuses... poo. lol! Well, at least the "Enlarge Person" bonus is a "size bonus"  Oh well, just changes things a *little* bit but not too much.

 Damn.. There goes my thoughts for charging at the dragon as an Enlarged, Bull's Stregnthed, Feat of Strength'd, Blessed, Divine Favored, "Orc of DOOM!".. lol! 

Holy crap, wouldn't that be NASTY?!? Let's see, if the strength things stacked, that would be a strength of 34 (+12) [for one round from Stength domain], +2 to attack from charge, +1 to attack from Bless, +2 to attack and dmg from Divine Favor, and enlarge person reach and weapon dmg upgrade to 3d6... That's: *+22 to attack, and a dmg of 3d6+20* (Min dmg. 23, max dmg 38)... add in someone else for another flanking +2 to attack.. HOLY CRAP Evilhalfling, c'mon, let the strength things stack! LOL!


----------



## RedSwan78 (Mar 9, 2005)

*During the sea voyage*

Evilhalfling,

 I just wanted to point out, that Grim always takes off his Full Plate right before laying down to sleep, and puts on his chain shirt to sleep in, and attaches his sword to the chain shirt to be ready for battle if woken up. Not that it really makes any game difference, but for roleplaying purposes, his armor lays right next to him and he sleeps "cuddling" it.. lol! If woken in the night for watches, he will don the FullPlate.

 Also, as for spellcasting, and Grim will tell the captain this, that he has prepared "Make Whole" and "Mending" to make any repairs to the ship that he can if needed during the voyage.

 Grim will create the food to feed the crew and keep it fresh with the Purify spell, and will memorize a different spell in it's place when it's not needed to be cast the next day.

 A question though, that will determine WHICH spell it is. I have a question about the "Wind Wall" spell. Grim is thinking for if they are attacked by a Dragon while voyaging on the ship, this could come in handy against it's breath weapon, BUT, I need to know, as the player, since the ship is MOVING, could Grim cast it coming out of the deck of the ship and it will move with the ship, or will it just be created there, and then as the ship keeps sailing forward, it will stay in it's original casting coordinate, and therefor, as the ship moves forward, the wind wall will be left behind?

 IF the wind wall travels forward with the ship as it's origin point was coming out of the deck of the ship, Grim will memorize this spell.

 IF NOT, then Grim takes Searing Light.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Mar 9, 2005)

If you cast windwall so that it touches the ship it will travel with it.  If you cast it 10 ft in front  of the bow, the ship will travel through it, and probably stop (if sails are raised).
hmmm...
If you are wearing your armor while the ship his moving you find yourself falling over a lot (DC 5 balance checks at least once a day) more if the sea is rough.  Grim is prolly determined enough to develop a staggering gate, moving from object to object for better balance.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Mar 9, 2005)

*Ferrix are you still with us?*

Post Up.  

well that was supposed to be more encouraging of RP out the sword fighting if you wanted to.
you all feel a sense of forboding as the end of the week approaches (and I finish midterms late thursday night) Something wicked this was comes.  I deny that how hard will be has anything to do with my success or failure in up coming classes  
Is this friday/weekend okay for more intensive posting?


----------



## Ferrix (Mar 9, 2005)

Will do, I try to devote an hour or two a day to all of the games I play in and sometimes I don't get to all of them.


----------



## azmodean (Mar 9, 2005)

Actually I'm usually busier on the weekend, but I'll do my best.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Mar 11, 2005)

Captain & Crew: 
round 1 - orders the sails down 
round 2 + Captain waits for advice, while crew scrambles with the rigging,  
round 5 most of the crew is below deck, Makla and Abe are still trying to stuff the sail down the hatch.  

Kel'leth 
round 2: emerges from the cabin holding a rune covered stick, uses it on himself and then offers it out - "can anyone else work a wand of grace?" 
round 3: hands over wand? 
round 4: pulls a second wand from his quiver of arrows. 
round 5 ?


----------



## Evilhalfling (Mar 11, 2005)

Thanks Az. I got the code to work. 
I may have moved to quickly IC, if anyone wants to keep working on IC pre dragon conversations go ahead.  The dragon is approaching from the front of the ship btw.


----------



## Super Girl (Mar 11, 2005)

I'd like Kylala to move to the middle of the boat and kneel by the railing with her 2 masterwork blades drawn, doing her best to hide in shadows, (+15/+15 hide and move silently.)


----------



## Mithran (Mar 11, 2005)

Hond will say we should probably fight the dragon and ask if there are any weapons with a better range than his throwing axes. Then he'll position himself behind the barrel on the right side at the front of the ship.

How big is the dragon?.


----------



## azmodean (Mar 11, 2005)

OoC: What is Grace?  If it is a Divine buff, I would like to take Kel'leth up on his offer.
I'll be standing near Kel'leth, once I get there I'll be using my move actions to try to get a better look at the beast.  (Spot is +3 untrained, unfortunately)

If we do fight it, we need to get it in a situation where it cannot just fly by the ship, it can probably just spit fire or acid on us and kill us all, while all of our attacks are hand-to-hand, except for Lalreth.

Round 1: Bless (+1 morale bonus to attacks and saves vs fear, possibly cast in round 2 or 3 instead if I can catch more people in it, 6 minute duration)
Round 2: Bull's Strength (+4 to strength, 6 minute duration)
Round 3: Shield of Faith (+3 deflection bonus to AC, 6 minute duration)
Round 4: Grace?  (depends on if it is a Divine spell, don't know the effect or duration, though I might be able to find it when I get home)


----------



## RedSwan78 (Mar 11, 2005)

Grim will say that we should not initiate combat with it, let it make the first move, just be prepared to do battle IF that is it's move. He'll go on to say that while he does love battle, he's learned that one should always try to have the advantage when going into battle, and that the dragon *definately* has the advantage here. 

 Beyond that, 

Round 1- move to the middle left side of the ship (left side, inbetween hatch and mainmast)
Round 2- cast *Bless *(should hit everybody?)  (+1 morale bonus on attack and saving throws vs. Fear - lasts 6 minutes)
Round 3- cast *Bear's Endurance* on Himself (+4 to Con. - gives Grim +12 HP's, and an additional +2 to his Fort Save - lasts 6 minutes)
Round 4- cast *Shield of Faith *on Himself (gives Grim an additional +3 AC bonus [deflection bonus] - lasts 6 minutes)
Round 5- readies an action to cast *WindWall* IF the Dragon uses his breathweapon. Grim will create the windwall coming from the deck of the ship (like you said, so it moves with the ship) and will shape it so that it crosses the deck from left to right in an "S" shaped pattern - this way one can find a way to stand so that you can posisition yourself "behind" the windwall from any direction. Obviously, if the dragon is coming from the front, and uses his breath weapon, Grim casts it so that he is *behind* it - this should hopefully block the dragon's breath weapon (if he uses it) and protect the ship. - lasts 6 rounds


 Let me know if you are unclear on what my intentions are. I believe that I can "ready" a spell to be cast on a certain condition (that being IF the dragon uses it's breath weapon as it's swooping towards us), yes?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 12, 2005)

Lalreth will be doing some _resist energy_... can he tell what kind of dragon it is so he can specify what type?

Then he'll knock an arrow and wait to see what the others are going to do.  If the dragon seems ready to charge, he'll fire.


----------



## Ferrix (Mar 12, 2005)

azmodean said:
			
		

> If we do fight it, we need to get it in a situation where it cannot just fly by the ship, it can probably just spit fire or acid on us and kill us all, while all of our attacks are hand-to-hand, except for Lalreth.




Grace is Cat's Grace.  Also, Aphram is a ranged fighter like Lalreth.

Aphram will probably Resist Energy, he'll also take up the wand and use it on himself (so long as it's cat's grace like I imagine you mean by grace.)  He'll position himself a bit away from the others, although most definately in sight of Lalreth and Ke'leth if he can.  He'll hide behind some boxes prepared to fire if the dragon comes within 30 ft using his dragonbane feat, full round action for a single shot at +19 (1d8+2d6+8).  That is so long as no one tries to negotiate with it.

Cat's Grace is on the Bard, Druid, Wizard/Sorcerer and Ranger spell lists.  Clerics can't use the wand.

Also, Aphram's spot bonus vs. dragons is +15 (+9 ranks, +1 wis, +1 hunting bonus, +4 favored enemy).


----------



## Evilhalfling (Mar 12, 2005)

At the beginning of the second round the hunters can see the ripples of red at the tips of shiny metallic wings, as the shape grows larger.  The scales are a warm reflective brass.

Both hunters and Velouvous know to expect fire (not sleep gas) at a good range. 
As for size – there isn’t a lot go on, but it by the 4th round you can tell that its fully extended wingspan is wider than the boat, but not by much.  That ser is a large dragon, at least it isn’t huge. 

One of the crew will shout to Hond “there are crossbows in the storage lockers – help yourself.” (Assume 2 rounds to retrieve, load, and return to your position)

The captain asks we fight then?  And he will head back to his cabin for a weapon. 

The wand is Cats Grace, Aphram is taking it? 

As for the dragonbane shot, it is a full round action, that you can use if the dragon is within 30 during your initiative, or else you will need to ready the shot to interrupt the dragons movement. (full round actions cannot be readied.)   So not much use on a flyby, better if the dragon enters meele.  

Grim you can ready to cast windwall as reaction to the dragon going “huuuhHH…”
Even better than dodging


----------



## Ferrix (Mar 12, 2005)

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> The wand is Cats Grace, Aphram is taking it?
> 
> As for the dragonbane shot, it is a full round action, that you can use if the dragon is within 30 during your initiative, or else you will need to ready the shot to interrupt the dragons movement. (full round actions cannot be readied.) So not much use on a flyby, better if the dragon enters meele.




Yeah, that's what I meant.  Aphram will take and use the wand on himself, if he has extra time after also casting his Resist Energy (fire), he'll use it on either Lalreth or Kylala... which ever one is closest if he has time still to get into position.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 12, 2005)

Maybe we should move this coversation to the IC thread instead of the OOC thread?


----------



## Evilhalfling (Mar 13, 2005)

Okay, lets try the first 3 rounds IC, remember you cant make out the dragon's color until the 2nd round of those.


----------



## RedSwan78 (Mar 16, 2005)

Just in case you didn't see, Isidia will be absent untill after the 10th of April, as per this post:

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=2099273#post2099273

Edit- Also, I've been pretty busy lately myself as well. This Friday I am taking my "after" pictures for one of those "before and after" bodybuilding contests. It's the culmination of dieting and working out hard for 12 weeks. Wish me luck!  I'll still be able to post, just wanted to explain why I hadn't sooner is all! Man o man I can't wait till Friday! After I get my pictures, it's PIZZA HUT time! lol! Then taking a week or so off, and focusing on bulking up! For this contest I brought my bodyfat down into the single digits.. looking lean 'n mean!   )


----------



## Evilhalfling (Mar 22, 2005)

grin. 

Grim suggests a side quest at the dragons bidding? 
This had never even occured to me, are you actually going to talk your way out of this without fighting either the dragon or the 'Foul Practitioner' ? 

I was planning this choice since I realized you were going to try for a boat rather than the tunnel which threw out the first half of my planned game  

I feel like I have offered the choice of the lady or the tiger, and somebody suggests well why dont we just go through this door over here and get some tiger food.  

Its one of the best moments of DMing.

Now what (if anything) would this dragon want humans for.......
and will anyone else on the boat agree to it?


----------



## Super Girl (Mar 22, 2005)

What is the foul practioner? Is it a magic user, if so Kylala is soo boned.


----------



## RedSwan78 (Mar 22, 2005)

*real quick* reply before I rush off to work here...

 I always try to look at things from my character's point of view and knowledge. In this case, Grim does love battle, yes, but he *really* would not like to enter battle at this point, because like I pointed out in the IC thread, he sees the dragon as having a HUGE advantage at this point, and he believes one should not enter battle unless the odds are even, or in his favor - otherwise you're setting yourself up for failure. When failure means death, that's a huge thing to consider  The dragon has the *huge* advantage here, because it is an open space where it can fly around and retreat at any time it wishes, and he and his companions are limited to a small movement space aboard the ship.

 Grim has abslutely no idea what the "foul practitioner" is, but I as the *player* do. (I'm *guessing* it's our friend in the veil with the bright colored lips, then again, I've also got a different idea too.. lol) However, like stated, Grim does *not* like the idea of handing over any dead bodies from the ship, nobody aboard the ship has been mean to him. Grim lives in a pretty simple world and all 

 Beyond that, I think Grim just came up with what seemed natural to him. If it works, great let's see what the dragon wants. If not, well we'll deal with that if it doesn't work. 

 I *do* find this VERY funny though that the most stupid (stupidist?) person aboard the ship is trying to parley with the dragon, and the dm is actually considering it!  lol!  *classic!* hehe


----------



## azmodean (Mar 22, 2005)

From a tactical point of view, Velsouvous is in the same boat as Grim so to speak 
Just waiting for a reply from big scaly now.

As a DM:  I just love it when my players thrw monkey wrenches like this too


----------



## RedSwan78 (Apr 1, 2005)

Just a *BUMP* to see what's going on with the game? 

I see posting was very limited this past week, figured everyone was busy doing spring-break things? hehe


----------



## Evilhalfling (Apr 1, 2005)

Well Im waiting for Ferrix really, 
the bad news is he mentioned in our other game that he was going to be gone for the weekend.  Playing out this battle with 0 archers will suck.  I will go ahead and post the next turn with or without him tomorrow, but then we have to wait until monday.  Actually that should be okay for Az as well since he doesn't post as much on the weekends.


----------



## RedSwan78 (Apr 1, 2005)

it's cool. This was mostly my attempt to get people to not forget about the game. I won't let the game die if I can help it.  hehe


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 1, 2005)

For some reason I think we're in slightly over our head *prays for a crit*, dragons with SR are generally young adults (CR 8) at the least (white dragon being the least), often higher if their SR is over 20.  And that gaze attack is wierd.  Maybe I'm just paranoid.


----------



## Super Girl (Apr 1, 2005)

Its a Y. Adult Brass I believe from EH's comments in a thread on Dragon slaying.  From whats been happening, I do not think we are doing bad, 152 hp - 71hp is around 81 hp left.  let me connect with a sneak attack with my shocking grasp/MW Shortsword and he should be thinking about running, that is, if it is ever close enough to hit with a non-ranged attack.


----------



## RedSwan78 (Apr 2, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> For some reason I think we're in slightly over our head




 This is why Grim tried to talk his way out of things.   Grim figured that it would just fly a bit aways from the ship and never actually get close enough... now that he's seen different though, and his pretty much only ranged fighting capability has failed (magic weapon), he's going to take a different approach.  ........ omg, in writing this, I *just* had a Grimhild stroke of brilliancy! No.. no.. must resist the urge. I'll try my original plan first, and if that doesn't work, Grim will resort to drastic measures (this being said "stroke of brilliancy") - climbing the mainmast and attempting to jump ONTO the dragon as it flies by and attack it while "riding" it! LOL!  Hell, now I almost half hope that my first plan DOES fail and the dragon sticks around long enough for grim to do this! 

 I also just wanted to throw out the reminder that Grim had casted Bless at the beginning of the battle, which should have hit everyone. Everybody has a +1 morale bonus to hit and a +2 saving throw bonus vs. Fear.

Also, to make it easy with all the effects that Grim has going on, especially with the Enlarge Person he's about to cast, I'll post his significant changed stats here: (such is the nature of PbP where the DM rolls everything. Just want to make sure he's using the correct numbers   )

*Str: 24 (+7) *[regular 22, +2 Size bonus from Enlarge Person]
*Dex: 8* [regular 10, -2 size penalty Enlarge Person]
*Con: 15 *(+2) [regular 11, +4 Bear's Endurance]
*HitPoints: 56 *[regular 44, +12 from con increase from Bear's Endurance]
*FortSave: +9 vs. Dragons *(regular +7 vs. dragons, +2 from Bear's endurance con increase]
(also, *+2 save bonus vs. Fear*)
*AC: 22 vs. Dragons* [regular 21 vs. dragons, +3 Shield of Faith, -1 lowered dex, -1AC due to size increase from Enlarge Person]
Grim is now a "Large" Creature and therefore has *10-foot reatch.*
*Attack: +13 * (+4BAB, +1WeaponFocus, +1Magic, +7Strength, +1 Morale-Bless, -1sizepenalty)
*Dmg: 3d6+11 +1Acid,  Crit: 19-20x2 * (3d6 enlarged weapon, +10 strength [str x 1.5], +1 magic, +1 Acid)
*(min dmg: 14 +1acid, Max dmg: 29 +1acid)*

I think that's it. Oh yeah, EvilHalfling, we can take Grim's Spiritual Weapon off of the map, since it failed SR, it is dispelled per the spell description. (poo. hehe)

Ok, give me a few mins to go post the IC post where Grim takes his action and casts said Enlarge Person spell. (Someone order a half-orc of DOOM?  lol Don't mind me, I'm having fun laughing at myself/Grim.. hehe   )


----------



## Evilhalfling (Apr 3, 2005)

> climbing the mainmast and attempting to jump ONTO the dragon as it flies by and attack it while "riding" it! LOL!



Id love to see it  the problem is your armor check penalty- The DC would be reasonable and we could call it a jump check, and you do have a high strength.... but that -6 will make it iffy.
and now of course will the mast support an armored gaint climbing it? hmmm (conisders the strength of the deck) 

As for the dragon - its not exactly straight out of the book, and well over your CR, but some of the party is really well designed for fighting dragons.  The fight still looks up for grabs to me.


----------



## RedSwan78 (Apr 3, 2005)

hehe 

 I did mention that Grim is a "recycled" character, yes? I used to play a version of Grim in a real life campaign with friends when I lived in California. Things where different about him (feats, weapon choice, etc) but the basic concept was still the same. 

 Remember in the background I wrote about the Mimic? I changed it around for the background, but basically the same thing happened. Our party was fighting the mimic and weapons kept getting stuck to it, and somebody was finally down to nothing but their torch, so they used it as a club and swung at it. It actually did more damage because of the fire, and soon everyone was dropping their weapons and lighting torches to attack the mimic. Problem was, everytime you hit it, the torch went out and you had to re-light it. The mimic had grabbed/swallowed someone (whatever it is they do) and was near death. So I had a "stroke of brilliancy" and the DM looks to me and says "your turn". I get this huge smile on my face and say "Grim uses his torch to light himself on fire". Everyone looks at me like I'm crazy.. "and the he jumps on the mimic". Everybody busts up in laughter for a good few minutes. It was *great*! hehe 

 So, that just goes to show that Grim really will do stupid things. 

 As for the Dragon, I don't even own a 3.5 MM, and really I don't want to know either. It's more fun, and alot of DM's usually change things around anyways. I know that the few times that I DM'd, I changed things around with monsters a bit, just to make it interesting.  I mean hey, no two creatures are going to be EXACTLY alike, right? "Oh hey guys, it's that blob with the purple spot and the green tentacle. Last time we fought one of these it died after 5 attacks, and in the third round it'll use gas, so cover your noses" heh.

 Besides, I think we're doing pretty good so far, all things considered. I think we've still got a few more tricks up our sleeve too!


----------



## Mithran (Apr 3, 2005)

Got another enlarge spell? We could sink the boat between the two now giant-sized fighter types.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Apr 4, 2005)

Mithran - but your not in full plate, now if the dragon were to land on the boat as well .... 
SG - you dont have cover ie no place to hide by Kel'leth, you can either stop at the mast or push the captain out of the doorway. 

*brief visons of a boogie man who carries his own closet door around to hide behind- from pratchetts books*


----------



## RedSwan78 (Apr 5, 2005)

Mithran said:
			
		

> Got another enlarge spell? We could sink the boat between the two now giant-sized fighter types.




 Sorry man, only memorized one of them 

 As it is, I'm wondering if the deck will hold.. LOL! Remember back in the IC thread when Grim stomped on the deck and asked Makla how much it could hold? LOL! He was thinking ahead  Got ways to fix it though if I crash through.. hehe (Make Whole)


----------



## Mithran (Apr 5, 2005)

Alright, but next time memorize two and watch the monsters flee from the two crazy fighter types.


----------



## RedSwan78 (Apr 6, 2005)

EvilHalfling,

 Can Grim see if Kel'leth is badly injured and needs healing or not? (ie, can he tell if he looks "injured", or "severely injured" or "near death"? hehe)


----------



## RedSwan78 (Apr 7, 2005)

*bump* see question above


----------



## Evilhalfling (Apr 7, 2005)

sorry didnt see you - 

untrained heal check as free action  is how I normally handle it - 
of your choices he just looks injured.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Apr 11, 2005)

Isida's Back  

I was assuming that Lareth was pulled away by a Lesser Planar Ally by someone on the Plane of air who really needed an archer.  Probably a Xaosit who has no god to call on for aid.  You return to the boat on the right side of the lower mast, you are clutching a coin purse with 59 platinum coins, 7 gold and 30 pieces of silver.  You are also out 12 arrows.  You have no idea what has been happening here since you vanished pg 2.    http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=2101983&postcount=105

to catch up: 
immedeatly around you is a 12' tall halforc in full plate, the young lass Kylaya is not in sight. Kel'leth, a veiled man with blue lips pointing off the far side of the boat into the water, for no apparent reason. The captain stands in the door of the cabin, with a loaded crossbow, cussing contiously.  Most of the crew is nowhere to be seen, but Makla, the first mate is standing next to the Hond in the bow of the ship, both holding crossbows.  Aprham has an arrow knocked and is trying to watch everything at once. Velsouvous is standing closest to the spot. 

hmm perhaps this 2nd paragraph should have been IC - ah well.

Edit: looks like I didn't post fast enough. 
Ferrix, I assumed you were just readying a shot last round, if you wanted to do something else instead feel free.


----------



## RedSwan78 (Apr 13, 2005)

*Underwater Lizards...*

Evilhalfling,

 From where Grim is at, can he jump over the side of the ship, into the water, onto the Dragon and attack it? (or if not *on* the dragon, at least in the water where he could attack it as he is sinking) Could that be considered a charge?  lol. Let me know if it's possible to get over the side of the ship and attack the Dragon in the water in one turn.. because if it is..... 20,000 leauges under the sea baby! 

 As a side note, is the ship still moving forward in the water, or has it stopped/just drifting? If it's moving at all, what kind of speed is it moving forward at?


(Wait a second.. is the HEAVILY armoured 12 foot tall half orc saying he wants to jump in the water? Yes! He is!  )


----------



## Evilhalfling (Apr 13, 2005)

The sails have been down nearly a minute, most of the forward momentum is gone, although the boat may be driffting slowly.  Jumping is a move action falling is free - you should have a standard action/attack left, and with 10' reach no problems with getting to the dragon - barring a  jumping fumble.  As for charging (shrug) you have know way of knowing.


----------



## RedSwan78 (Apr 13, 2005)

*Underwater Half-Orcs *

Nice  lol!

 I do hope that you enjoy us players coming up with these *crazy* ideas that you never probably never even thought of us doing!  hehehe 

 Hell, and all this just for Grim to be able to attack *once*! lol!  I'm definately loving this and having loads of fun, hope that you are too EvilHalfling! 


~IC post to came later today/tonight

Edit- as an afterthought, can Grim see the dragon in the water? He's only got one shot at this, so when he jumps overboard, I want to make sure that he can actually attack it that same round.  

 oh yeah, and of course Grim will be using his Feat of Strength from the Strength Domain. Can he activate it at the beginning of the round, and it will count for both the jump check and the attack? I think so, but just making sure! (sorry, it's *early* for me!)


----------



## Evilhalfling (Apr 13, 2005)

Spot check 13+3 = 16 yeah you can see it 
feat of strength lasts for the full round. 

I love the suprises - they are my fav part of playing games.  I eventually did think of something that Glitterscale would want.  Some humans to climbing to the top of a volcano to cast a large number of continual flame spells around the rim, all in order to impress a female dragon. 
Climbing, fighting minions and traps, hoping that she didn't come back and catch you doing it ...
as a gold would be seriously beyond your abilities.  It just doesn't seem immediate enough though.


----------



## Super Girl (Apr 13, 2005)

so would using shocking grasp to electrify the water the dragon is swimming in even be possible?


----------



## RedSwan78 (Apr 14, 2005)

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> Spot check 13+3 = 16 yeah you can see it
> feat of strength lasts for the full round.
> 
> I love the suprises - they are my fav part of playing games.  I eventually did think of something that Glitterscale would want.  Some humans to climbing to the top of a volcano to cast a large number of continual flame spells around the rim, all in order to impress a female dragon.
> ...




Dude.. rock! It's on! hehe  

Ah and so we find out Mr. Lizard has a name. It's a little too late now with us having tried to kill him and all.. lol  Yeah, Grim would have gone for that quest.. and if we would have gotten caught by the female dragon, we'd just explain to her what it was all about and see if she needed anything done. Hell, the game could have changed from Dragon_slayers_ to Dragon_lackeys_! LOL! 

Edit- oh yeah, SuperGirl, try not to electrocute Grim  lol


----------



## Evilhalfling (Apr 14, 2005)

Super Girl said:
			
		

> so would using shocking grasp to electrify the water the dragon is swimming in even be possible?




Yes ... you can choose to discharge it into the water but 10'-15' range would be the most you could expect, and if more than your hand is in the water ...


----------



## Evilhalfling (Apr 15, 2005)

Well that post was slightly out of order, but Im hoping to get in another round before Az and Ferrix vanish for the weekend.   Since I already mentioned its name OOC I thought it might as well try a soliquie   Grim didn't get a charge (water impeaded movement) and then he took a -2 from using a slashing weapon underwater CRP! I forgot the 1/2 damage I need to go edit the damage.   There were a lot of possible modifiers on the Bullrush, so I deceided they canceled out. 
I wont believe Grim is actually crazy unless it turns out he does'nt have a back up plan to stop himself from drownding. 

Lareth:  [Sblock]You got kinda screwed for posting promptly, so you will get a reroll next round [/sblock]


----------



## Super Girl (Apr 15, 2005)

Kylala's problem is that now that her hands are electrified, all that she can really do is ready actions to tuch attack the Dragon if it gets into range.  Her weakness is that she is not even slightly a ranged fighter, and the dragon really cannot get into her range at all for long enough for her to hurt it.  Being on a Boat is our big problem, we cannot get in close, and all it has to do is go underwater, or fly 10 feet off the side and only 2 party members can actually hurt it.


----------



## Mithran (Apr 15, 2005)

I will be unable to post to the game again until late monday or tuesday.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Apr 15, 2005)

Super Girl said:
			
		

> Kylala's problem is that now that her hands are electrified, all that she can really do is ready actions to tuch attack the Dragon if it gets into range.



You did hit it twice with Acid splash.  But this dragon really prefer to use range, unless he is  losing that sort of battle.  
To clarify are you willing to take a 5' step (prolly losing the sneak attack) or just hoping for it to get that close?  You are currently occupying the same space as the barrel on the map.


----------



## Super Girl (Apr 15, 2005)

I didn't think the 5 foot step would loose the sneak attack, but yea, if I have to lose it to hit, fine.  We just are in a bad place to engage, we are all relatively stationary,  the Dragon has a lot greater tactical position, I think its losing currently, due to coming in and playing to our strengths, at least in the begining it was.  Going under water was a great strategy, and it caused the ork to commit suicide to fight back.  At this point, all it has to do is stay at range and breath and there is no much we can do.  Although with our archer back we are much better off for range.  Heck, it could just decide to fly away and it'll be able to escape with little further injury.

EDIT: To be clear, they dragon is being played very well, its just getting a boost beyond what it's CR would be because of our inability to fully engage to our best effort.


----------



## RedSwan78 (Apr 15, 2005)

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> I wont believe Grim is actually crazy unless it turns out he does'nt have a back up plan to stop himself from drownding.




 Well, ok.. Grim *is* stupid, but... wise somehow too  lol! Of course he has a plan to not drown - Grim *does* want to live and all! 

 ARRRGGGHHH! Hindsight is 20/20! hehe.. It didn't even occur to me (and therefore *certainly* not to Grim) that the Dragon couldn't actually breathe underwater! Had I known that, Grim would have cast WaterBreathing and then jumped overboard and grappled the Dragon, taking him down to the depths and killing it by suffocation! LOL! Wouldn't that have been crappy? hehe. (assuming of course, that Grim could successfully have grappled the thing.. oh well.. lol!)

 Kylala- I definately hear what you are talking about, THOSE are the reasons that Grim didn't want to fight it at first, there's only really 2 out of the party with real ranged capabilities, and we are in a *very* limited space being on the boat. Having said that, Grim does have a few more options than you do, but look at what even he was forced to do just to hurt the dragon ONCE! I'm actually pretty suprised that we are doing this good. Hey, Dragons are suppossed to be the *cream of the crop* monster to fight - VERY intelligent beings. It's going to do everything it can to it's advantage, and I think EvilHalfling is doing a pretty good job at having it do that. 

EvilHalfling - I'm a bit confused as to the posting schedule now. Are we onto the next round, or no? Basically, when should I post Grim's next actions? You said that everyone except for Grim and Lareth can react to the dragon's surfacing.. so are you going to post the results of *their* actions first, and THEN we'll be on to the next round, or? I'll just tell you now, that Grim's next action is to cast WaterWalk on himself. As per the spell, if cast underwater, the subjects are borne towards the surface at 60 feet per round until they can stand on it. Once on the surface he'll yell out for someone to throw a rope over the side so he can climb back up into the ship. Just let me know when to post this action In Character.    (and I bet, looking over Grim's spell list, you can see what his next action will be after that before he climbs back into the ship  )

Edit- oh yeah, I like how nobody even reacted in character to Grim plunging off the side of the ship  This makes Grim cry internally.. lol!


----------



## Evilhalfling (Apr 16, 2005)

Well Im glad you are appreciating the dragon, even if this fight must be somewhat frustrating for those of you without missle weapons. (and who arent crazy enough to jump off the ship) 
redswan your right the posting scedual has gotten off track.  I will go ahead and um.... 
there are way too many ready actions!  Lets see,
Round 6.5 
A - fires 1 or 3 shots 
L - done  
V - ready 
Ky - ready 
G - done 
H - Fires and draws sword 

Round 7 
L - fires arrows
A - either acts before or after the dragon  
V - ready action 
Ky - ready action
G - casts and floats 
H - ready action

If I had to guess Aphram will shoot 3 times then fire again after the dragon moves on round 7.  So really I could announce the actions of both turns, and move straight on to round 8 
I will give Ferrix a little more time since I just posted yesterday.  

SG - as for the 5' step losing the sneak attack, it is because taking it might mean that you move out of cover, and thus are no longer hidden.


----------



## RedSwan78 (Apr 16, 2005)

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> Lets see,
> Round 6.5
> A - fires 1 or 3 shots
> L - done
> ...




Ok, well I'd like to post it IC and all   (not that it will be much, it will just read nicer that way and all). Let me know, should I post it now, or wait for you to resolve all of the 6.5 actions first? Also, please let me know if Grim will re-surface right next to the ship where he lept in, or? (he'll still have his move action when he surfaces to get closer to the ship if he isn't there already)

*HEY!* I was just looking over things, and It looks like you leapt ahead too much! You went from Round 5 (and then Isida and Myself posted) to round 6.5! Shouldn't that actually be round 5.5 because you where posting only half of what was done? (isida's and mine's actions - and then the rest posted afterwards in reaction to the dragon surfacing)...? I'm just trying to get things straight for myself even! hehe 

 Also to note, Grim's WindWall dissapears on his turn in round 7 (at least, I believe that's when it goes? He cast it in round 1, and it lasts for 6 rounds, so that would mean it dissapears on his initiative action 6 rounds later, being round 7, yes?)

EDIT- oh yeah, thanks for noticing Lalreth  hehe

EDIT - (again), ok I was thinking about this, and basically it went like this:

Evilhalfling posted round 5,
Isida and Myself posted our actions
Evilhalfling posted "round 6.5" - this should be round 5.5 - this is results from Isida's and Grim's actions
Isida, Azmodean, SuperGirl, Mithran posted their actions (I'm assuming Ferrix will post here as well)
--------------- Now, here's what should happen next:
Evilhalfling posts the results of Azmodean's, SuperGirl's, Mithran's and Ferrix's actions - round 6. 
New posts of the PC's moves go here (this is where Grim will cast WaterWalk)
Evilhalfling posts round 7

 Do I have that right? (sorry it was bothering me as I was preparing my food for tomorrow. hehe)


----------



## Evilhalfling (Apr 16, 2005)

Redswan - okay so to answer questions - you will come up above where you went down. 

your right about the numbering - I saw 6.5 as halfway through round 6, but since I normal post the end of the round, it actuall takes place before my round six post.   5.5 might be more accurate.  You have the duration right for the windwall. 

I will post the end of round six next prolly sat morning before my tabletop game.  It will give  the results of Honds and Aprhams actions and everyone else the chance to ready thier actions again.


----------



## RedSwan78 (Apr 17, 2005)

*This could get *very* interesting...*

So.. I was thinking.. lol  I saw your post and thought the Dragon would have already been in the air.. and that it hadn't moved from the spot it surfaced at... Grim acts before the Dragon.. on Grim's turn, he casts WaterWalk - this shoots him 60 feet up untill he is standing on the water. Grim is now standing next to the ship, and there is a 5 foot square between him and the Dragon..

Question, what size is the Dragon? Is it the same size as Grim - Large? (that's what it looks like on the map?)

 Grim still has a move action left, and with this move action he takes a 5 foot step moving next to the Dragon. The Dragon acts on it's turn. If it goes ahead and does what it was going to do, and take off into the air, it will move through Grim's threatened area in the process of doing so (because Grim is Large and has 10 foot reach). Grim gets an attack of opportunity.

 Now here's where I'm a bit confused, and where this could possibly get VERY interesting.. and this is from my lack of playing much 3.5 - With Grim's AoO - can he do any of the "attack actions", so instead of attacking the Dragon with his sword, he.. uhm.. uses his AoO to *grapple* the dragon?  LMFAO! (Dude, this is SOOOOO frickin hillarious to me in person sitting here - just the ludicrous-ness of GRAPPLING A FRICKIN' DRAGON! lol! Grim isn't really that great at grappling, and it's probably not the best choice of things to do, but I just CAN'T turn down the opportunity! hehe  ) This really would depend on if the dragon's size is "Large", because if it was bigger than that, it'd pretty much be a no-go.  I looked over the AoO part in the 3.5 handbook, but I couldn't really find anything. I remember in 3.0 you could use your AoO's to do any of the "attack actions" such as trip, disarm, grapple, etc. 

 Let me know the size of the Dragon and if this is all correct here what I'm thinking.  (Regardless, Grim is still going to cast WaterWalk, shoot to the surface and move next to the Dragon so he can get a regular AoO on it if/when it tries to fly away...I just want to know if it's possible to use an AoO to grapple.  Man.. I never really realized Enlarge Person was this fun! Mithran was right - I gotta memorize more of these!  lol!)


----------



## Evilhalfling (Apr 18, 2005)

Well the dragon is only large, but as for getting an AoO when unarmed (and thus not offcially threatening)  is sticky.  Grappling can be used during an AoO (footnote pg 141 PHB) And I would say that trying to grapple and hold a greatsword at the same time is a good way to either drop the great sword or get yourself cut.


----------



## RedSwan78 (Apr 19, 2005)

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> Well the dragon is only large, but as for getting an AoO when unarmed (and thus not offcially threatening)  is sticky.  Grappling can be used during an AoO (footnote pg 141 PHB) And I would say that trying to grapple and hold a greatsword at the same time is a good way to either drop the great sword or get yourself cut.




Evilhalfling,

 Sorry, things got *way* too crazy today and I just hopped out of bed to come and post this because I didn't want to hold things up - I didn't realize that grappling said you had to be unarmed to do it. Grim definately does not want to drop his sword into the water! I kind of viewed it as him like bear-hugging the dragon (or it's leg or something) and just holding on and squeezing so that it didnt' take off into the air. Is it possible that Grim could take a small penalty to ensure that he doesn't drop his sword? I should have time to write an IC post late tomorrow night, but if you want to go ahead and make the IC post before then to keep things moving, feel free.  I think Grim's grapple is +15 (+7 str, +4 bab, +4 size). 

ok.. bed time.  zzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Evilhalfling (Apr 20, 2005)

erm hello? 
anyone want to announce and action for round seven? 
I can run most of the round on previously announced actions - 
waiting for Aphram especially, as Grim  Lareth, Kylya, Hond and Velsouvous have all given me an idea of what they do next.  Ill post the round after Grim, if no one has any changes.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 20, 2005)

Pretty much Lalreth is going to shoot once the dragon goes up in the air.


----------



## Super Girl (Apr 20, 2005)

Kylala is pretty much stuck until the dragon gets closer, so she'll continue to ready a touch attack at the dragon if he comes close enough to attack.


----------



## RedSwan78 (Apr 20, 2005)

ok, posted.  This should be interesting, because if it works, it'll be the first time I've ever had a character grapple.. lol!  (I've done bullrushing, disarming and tripping before, but never grappling.. hehe)


----------



## RedSwan78 (Apr 20, 2005)

Ah well.. at least I tried! lol! 

 Just got a question about the ship now, now high is the side railing off the ocean surface? With Grim being 12foot tall, could he just reach up and grab ahold of the side and pull himself up into the boat? (climb check?) Just wondering what kind of options Grim has here with his height and the height of the ship. Is it possible to attack the dragon if he steps closer to the ship? Could he attempt another grapple by doing so? If not from where he is standing, can he "climb" up the side of the ship and grapple the dragon from there?

 Damn, I forgot to mention in my last post, but can grim see how injured the dragon looks?


----------



## Evilhalfling (Apr 20, 2005)

Redswan - The dragon is looking pretty bad, and it is out of reach of attacks from the water,
Im going with a 15' height on the boat. 
 You should be able to climb into the boat, but you will need a clear space to climb into, it will take you a full round action to make the climb (unless you try a quick climb (-5) If your desperate you might be able to grab the Dragon from halfway up, but he will have cover against you, and a miss will send you falling off the boat.


----------



## Super Girl (Apr 20, 2005)

This dragon shouldn't stick around much longer if he is this hurt, then again if we keep it up much longer he wont have much of a choice.  Is there a bounty on Dragons at large?  I mean, if we took the things head somewhere could we get paid?  [Total DnD mindset] would anyone pay for scale male   , and I'm sure Dragon boy has a lair somewhere brimming with treasure.  Maybe even magical goodies [/Total DnD mindset]  I love DnD the only place you get away with killing people to take their stuff and make you a more powerful person.


----------



## Mithran (Apr 20, 2005)

Since Kylala will move before Hond it would appear that I can just take a five foot step and full attack the dragon?


----------



## RedSwan78 (Apr 20, 2005)

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> Redswan - The dragon is looking pretty bad, and it is out of reach of attacks from the water,
> Im going with a 15' height on the boat.
> You should be able to climb into the boat, but you will need a clear space to climb into, it will take you a full round action to make the climb (unless you try a quick climb (-5) If your desperate you might be able to grab the Dragon from halfway up, but he will have cover against you, and a miss will send you falling off the boat.




 Would Grim be able to make a regular attack from halfway up instead of a grapple? (trying to explore all my options here  ) If it's already preparing to leap back into the air again, this is probably my only chance to attack it, no sense on taking a full round to move to a spot on th boat where I could climb up into it, then climb into it, only to have the dragon off in the air again where I couldn't get to it.. hehe


Kylala - I thought those things too  lol! That's actually partly why I wanted to grapple it down on the water - I didn't know it was going to hop into the boat, I figured it was going to fly away. I figured if I grappled it down there, it could at least be kept in range, and I would ahve tried to move it over closer to the ship so that the other melee's could attack it also. Also, figuring if we killed it, he would be holding onto it and it wouldn't sink down in the water, and we would be able to hoist it's body into the ship so that we could get all the good things from it. Scales are always worth money, and wizards and whatnot need rare spell components.  I'm sure it has a lair somewhere, and now that we know it's NAME, we'd have to go information gathering about it and find out where it nested at and search for it's lair. Of course, that'd have to wait untill after our current mission, but wow.. I mean that's an entire 'nother YEAR of pbp gaming right there!  hehe

 This is why D&D is soooo frickin cool. Stuff that you totally didn't expect to happen or count on, turns out to take your adventure in a new direction that drives the characters to goals!


----------



## azmodean (Apr 20, 2005)

*rules lawyer, attack!*

I originally was posting all of this in (OOC: bla bla bla)  blocks in the other thread, but then I remembered that's what this thread is for 

Kylala might want to reconsider her move since it provokes an attack of opportunity, unless she can tumble past of course.  Archers don't provide flanking either, so there's no benefit I can see, except for letting Hond move into range.  Never mind, letting hond take a full attack is good too, just dangerous unless you tumble really well 

Between Grim and Velsouvous' castings, everyone should be _blessed_, which means +1 morale bonus to attack and +1 morale bonus on fear saves.  It has a 6 minute duration, so it is still up for sure.

You didn't include bless or bulls strength in last rounds attack bonus, did you add the +4 damage to the crit due to bulls strength?  +4 str means +2 damage, which is doubled by the crit.  

Sorry to be rules-lawyerish, and no offence intended toward your DM'ing (I'm loving the fight right now) but I think we need all the help we can get  

If Glitterscale flies away, he should provoke an AoO from anyone he jumps over.  He should be unable to use the withdraw action, since the first square the dragon leaves would be next to the character, but then the dragon would leave the square directly above the character, which would provoke an AoO.  

Here's my resoning with grappling the dragon.  The initial touch, provoking an attack of opportunity(should have gotten improved grapple instead of stunning fist, doh), and grapple check should proceed as normal.  If Velsouvous succeeds in making that grab though, the dragon won't be able to fly, because he will be grappling and unable to move, that is unless he takes -20 to his grapple check and only uses one limb to grapple, which would leave his wings free for flying.  If you are feeling particularly nice, you might even impose the -20 penalty or a -10 or something on the initial grapple check, to reflect Velsouvous just trying to grab onto a leg or something instead of going for an all-out grapple.  Velsouvous' AC is 20 for the AoO he provokes (+1 armor enhancement, +2 dex, +1 natural, +3 wisdom, +3 deflection from _Shield of Faith_).  Oh, I just remembered the dragon was fighting defensively, it might even miss, awesome.

Then the cinematic description:  

The dragon, after leaping out of the water onto the boat, trades blows with the humans then leaps off again.  During it's second jump, Velsouvous shouts You aren't getting away now! and latches onto the dragon's hind leg as it passes by his head, getting dragged off the boat and airborne in the process.  In midair Velsouvous clings to the dragon's leg for his life as he attempts to pummel the dragon's vitals with vicious kicks.


----------



## Super Girl (Apr 20, 2005)

oh, oops, I knd of figured at least one of the two characters would take a 5 foot step up, or just stay put and swing a sword or something.  Um,  since it'll help hond full attack, then I'll still move around past the captain, tumbling to avoid attacks of opportunity.  Since I am not going through the Dragon's space, just around, the DC is 15, and I have a +10 to the check, not sure if I can take 10, if I can, no need to even check, if I cannot, just need to roll a 5 or better.

Will Aphram step up so I can sneak attack and do more damage, and so he can make full attack?


----------



## Evilhalfling (Apr 20, 2005)

doh. missed the Bull Str completely - the damage will be adjusted, bless too huh? It has applied most of the time, and it even saved Grim from the gaze attack. As for provoking AoO's glitterscale only gets 1 per round  and a lot of people are moving around.

Moving is an action you can take if you win a grapple check (although at 1/2 spd) and you  bring the whole grapple with you. Az- what is you total grapple check? 

Great discription btw : )

SG - Standing in the square with the ladder is squeezing, you can climb up on the ladder and fight from there (like Hond) or stop in the doorway as the captain is no longer standing in it (obscured earlier by the dragon)


----------



## Mithran (Apr 20, 2005)

> ou can climb up on the ladder and fight from there (like Hond)




Well if she moves to the ladder Hond won't be fighting from a ladder any more (he'll be full attacking because he can) but yeah.


----------



## azmodean (Apr 20, 2005)

Total grapple bonus is +9 (+4 base, +2 str, +2 str enhance, +1 bless), the touch attack is +7 due to the flurry of blows earlier in the round.  Not nearly high enough to fully grapple a dragon, but I'm hoping it's enough to either hold on with him trying to ignore me or slow him down enough for everyone else to finish him off 

There was a character in one of my games that did manage to out-grapple an adult dragon (total luck, but he wouldn't have had a chance if he hadn't had obscene bonuses also) My jaw nearly fell off of my face.

From the first page of the IC thread: "our smith knows the secrets of turning hide and claws against their kind."

Interesting...


----------



## Evilhalfling (Apr 22, 2005)

That post is final.  
Whew.
Ferrix, let me know when you are ready to play again,  until then it looks like he has a concussion/coma.


----------



## azmodean (Apr 22, 2005)

Just one quibble, Velsouvous' unarmed attacks count as magical, though it probably won't make a difference.

*sigh* should have used the death touch, if it had critted it would have been 6d6, and it would have critted on that natural 20, and probably confirmed since it was a touch attack.


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 22, 2005)

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> That post is final.
> Whew.
> Ferrix, let me know when you are ready to play again,  until then it looks like he has a concussion/coma.




*sigh* I come back today and boom unconscious, Aphram would have been taking either full attacks or the full-round dragonbane shot.  *sigh*  Damned dragon getting away.  Just a *wee* bit frustrating.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Apr 22, 2005)

Az- Damn, the Gi- I knew you had magial weapon memorized, but not cast, and ki strike is a 4th lvl monk power but I forgot to check the magic items - ah well I already split the difference round 7 you did full, round 8 partial.  I actually wrote up you killing it, before I realized you could'nt invoke the touch on an AoO, and reading your posts obviously you knew that. 
Ferrix - [sblock]you hadn't posted to this thread in 9 days, how long were you gone for? with the dragon in your face, and prepared to sunder your bow (as you were the greatest threat) I didn't want to make any assumptions.  It is a little frustrating when I don't know how long to wait for you.  Is there someplace you could post if your going to be gone for say 3-4 days during the week?  The weekends are less important cause I know Az doesn't have a reiable connection then.   Its really a balancing act of how often to post and how long to wait, and I am still struggling with it.  Is there a methodical way to handle it? 
The bump on the head will just have knocked you down and dazed you for 1 round. [/sblock]


----------



## azmodean (Apr 22, 2005)

yea, that would be nice, but only attack actions are allowed in an AoO, and invoking a supernatural ability is a standard action.  That power is hard to use against a powerful opponent, because if you use it and they do have more HP than you roll, it's completely wasted.  
What it's good for is taking out a weak to medium strength enemy who is immune to normal damage.  Unless you can tell how close to death your opponent is of course, which there is no mechanic for anywhere I have seen in the rules.
Not complaining mind you, I'm happy just to have survived, though now he's pissed and there's no telling how soon he can be fully healed and return


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 22, 2005)

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> Ferrix - [sblock]you hadn't posted to this thread in 9 days, how long were you gone for? with the dragon in your face, and prepared to sunder your bow (as you were the greatest threat) I didn't want to make any assumptions.  It is a little frustrating when I don't know how long to wait for you.  Is there someplace you could post if your going to be gone for say 3-4 days during the week?  The weekends are less important cause I know Az doesn't have a reiable connection then.   Its really a balancing act of how often to post and how long to wait, and I am still struggling with it.  Is there a methodical way to handle it?
> The bump on the head will just have knocked you down and dazed you for 1 round. [/sblock]




I had posted in the Talking the Talk a thread saying I was going to be out of commission for a bit, checking in and out.  Methodical ways don't usually work, it's always a judgement call.  Sorry about that, oh well, doesn't matter now.


----------



## RedSwan78 (May 6, 2005)

*Grim's new spell list*

Here's Grim's new spell list.. This is assuming that nothing happens and we get to rest and wake up the next day without any confrontation with Kel'leth happening. If it does, this list might change..


0th level - (5) - Purify Food and Drink, Detect Magic, Light, Mending, Read Magic

1st level - (4+D) - Shield of Faith, Bless, Divine Favor, Detect Evil
Domain- Enlarge Person

2nd level - (4+D) - Bear's Endurance, Make Whole, Resist Energy, Spiritual Weapon
Domain - Bull's Strength 

3rd level - (3+D) - Water Walk, Water Breathing, Dispel Magic
Domain - Enlarge Person


----------



## Mithran (May 6, 2005)

Hehe, I think Grim may have a convert.


----------



## Evilhalfling (May 10, 2005)

Super girl - casting a spell involves "speaking in a strong voice" you may be able to get away with the somatic component in the predawn light, but the verbal compnent at this range will be obvious.  In the Green Isles the language of magic incantaions is similar to draconic.  Are you still casting?


----------



## Super Girl (May 10, 2005)

nope


----------



## Evilhalfling (May 16, 2005)

Kel'leth, the captain and crew are waiting for sides to develop. 
So I dont have much to add IC. 
I could move things along, at the expense of some of your freedom of action, but it seems like just a slow IC posting rate rather than people being stuck. 

The formenting of intra-Party distrust is responsible for most of the whispering going on, I think. 
you can over hear others conversations with good listen checks, let me know if your trying it.


----------



## Evilhalfling (May 19, 2005)

okay maybe we were stuck - 
any new plans/stratigies over the next few days? 
grim: [sblock] Kel'leth has a moderatly evil sheen to his aura, he is most likely a priest of evil near your own power, or a powerful human with evil tendencies. btw his 2 wands and some garments have light magical aura, he also has a small case inside are several different auras one of moderate strength [\sblock]

Velsovous [sblock] I may have put the sailors theft troubles off too long - You can either react openly to it, or set him some private punishment [\sblock]

EDIT: okay those [sblocks] didnt work - lets try colors - anyone see the problem?


----------



## azmodean (May 19, 2005)

EH:[sblock]I was just going to publicly announce the guilt of the sailor, but since the crew probably doesn't trust me at the moment, I think it would be better to do it annonymously.  Is general literacy in the populace good enough for me to leave a note on the mast?  If so I'll just leave a note announcing his guilt, hopefully with enough detail to establish its veracity.  On a side note, if neither the captain nor Kel'leth make trouble, then I merely want to be on my way.[/sblock]


----------



## RedSwan78 (May 20, 2005)

EvilHalfling:

[SBLOCK] Ok, so I take it that you had Grim cast Detect Evil and Detect Magic, and those are the results he got? I'm perfectly fine with that, if that's basically what you where saying. [/SBLOCK]

 Sorry, things have been *really* hectic with me lately.. I got a promotion at work, but it requires an entire schedule/shift change, and with everything else I've got going on it's been taking it up my time. I should be able to get back into a more regular posting hopefully. 

(Uhm, I dunno why your sblock's didn't work.. I just did it and made my in capital letters, maybe that's why?)


----------



## Evilhalfling (May 20, 2005)

az: [SBLOCK] okay the note on the mast scenario is written for the next post [/SBLOCK]

oooookay - caps seem to work. Im baffled. 

RedSwan: those were the assumptions I made, yeah.  Congrats on the promotion btw.


----------



## RedSwan78 (May 22, 2005)

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> RedSwan: those were the assumptions I made, yeah.  Congrats on the promotion btw.




 Thanks man


----------



## Mithran (May 24, 2005)

I am going to be unable to post again until some time thursday (The 26th of may). So NPC me or just say I'm really quiet as you see fit. Sorry about this but real life is attacking.


----------



## Evilhalfling (May 26, 2005)

no problem Mitharn, the pace of this game is pretty slow at the moment. 

Anyone else want to express goodbyes, react to the voyage before the landing or take precautions when going ashore?


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 1, 2005)

Coming Back Soon


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jun 5, 2005)

Welcome back Ferrix - 

man this fight has gotten a little large, way too many krenshar - next fight - less bad guys. 
(I just finshed typing the next round in word, minus one set of actions.  Ill post it monday at the latest.


----------



## RedSwan78 (Jun 5, 2005)

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> Welcome back Ferrix -
> 
> man this fight has gotten a little large, way too many krenshar - next fight - less bad guys.
> (I just finshed typing the next round in word, minus one set of actions.  Ill post it monday at the latest.




Yeah, this fight got real ugly, REAL quick! LOL!  Combine that with the fact that I didn't get in to post the buffing that Grim should have done before hand.. ugh.. lol! 

 It's ok, if the players never fear death, then it's not a good game!  This has been a GREAT game so far EvilHalfling! Thanks for the awesome entertainment!


----------



## RedSwan78 (Jun 7, 2005)

Evilhalfling,

 I'm not too sure of the distance that is between Grim and the krenshar that dragged alex off. Can Grim make it over there in a move action and attack it? (with or without reach, preferably without reach so that Grim is standing right next to it). If not, how about if Grim charges, if he can charge?

(so, basically, I'd like to move a regular move up to the 5 foot square next to the krenshar that has dragged Alex off and attack it. Let me know if that is possible, or if not what my options for getting over to it and attacking it are. Thanks  )


----------



## azmodean (Jun 7, 2005)

EH,

Since Velsouvous is a lvl 3 monk, his move is 40', so I think he did have time to cast a spell.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jun 7, 2005)

double post


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jun 7, 2005)

Az - I count 45' ft of movement.   The orginal post said 40' ft I meant from the back of the group (hond) larleth took up 5' ft between you.  It looks like themap is off though, it shows 55' ft between your postion and Hond.  Ill fix that on the next post. 

hmm bother, Larleth actualy needed a move action to get within 30.  Rather than rewrite posts, Larleth is going to be off balnce for the next round, and only have a single shot. (or standard action)

Rs - the krenshar dragging Alex only got 25 ft away


----------



## azmodean (Jun 7, 2005)

My mistake, I didn't account for the space between myself and Hond.  
*sigh* group is breaking rule #1 (don't split up) and I even reminded everyone.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jun 16, 2005)

Okay, moving along then.
any other actions around the bodies?


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jun 21, 2005)

Hello?? 

Are people just busy or has something gone wrong?


----------



## Mithran (Jun 21, 2005)

I was thinking it was a point where we were just traveling to the guy we need to talk to now, I'm sorry.


----------



## azmodean (Jun 21, 2005)

I check in at least daily, but I spicifically did not mess with the dagger, so nothing to post at the moment.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jun 21, 2005)

Well I can move things along, but it feels like I am skipping the RP bits. I try and post every other weekday, or whenever 5 of you have replied. So I guess Im waiting for Aphram or Larleth.
would you prefer a more regular or more inclusive game? 

As to the dagger - its story will be in flashback.   Can we run both at the same time? 
My next post will end at the Alder's door, to catch anything happening before then.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jun 21, 2005)

Well I can move things along, but it feels like I am skipping the RP bits. I try and post every other weekday, or whenever 5 of you have replied. So I guess Im waiting for Aphram or Larleth.
would you prefer a more regular or more inclusive game? 

As to the dagger - its story will be in flashback.   Can we run both at the same time? 
My next post will end at the Alder's door, to catch anything happening before then.


----------



## RedSwan78 (Jun 23, 2005)

*Stupid dagger *

Evilhalfling,

 How does one go about getting rid of a temporary negative level? A Restoration spell, but anything else besides that?


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jun 23, 2005)

RedSwan78 said:
			
		

> Evilhalfling,
> 
> How does one go about getting rid of a temporary negative level? A Restoration spell, but anything else besides that?




ask someone with knowledge arcane or kn religion? sometimes they wear off on thier own.
your overthinking it.


----------



## RedSwan78 (Jul 12, 2005)

*stupid computer*

Sorry all, my computer has been down for the last 4 days.  Finally got it back up and running though. All cleaned out, fully deleted/wiped clean, and security measures installed. SHOULD be fine now, or I throw it through my wall.  lol

 How does everyone feel about the game? I noticed there wasn't any new posts in the time I was gone. Everyone still want to play, or was it just an "odd moment" where people didn't know what to say or whatnot?


----------



## azmodean (Jul 12, 2005)

I'm waiting on EH.  Definitely still good to go.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jul 12, 2005)

okay conversation at the alders seems to only involve half the party. 
the my next post should be the end of it.  After that Im thinking the party can split up and run errands, seperatly in town.  Do you all want a list of NPCs and services avalible?


----------



## azmodean (Jul 12, 2005)

unless someone jumps out of the woodwork (stonework?) and hands me some money, I have nothing to do in town.


----------



## RedSwan78 (Jul 14, 2005)

Well, I know that Grim wants to go and talk to Father Lux for two reasons. One to hopefully be able to take care of this Dagger business, and two, to talk to Father Lux about how he knew we where coming, and what he thinks should be done about the dragon.


----------



## Mithran (Jul 14, 2005)

Seems it would be a good idea to have a list of services/npcs available in town yeah.


----------



## azmodean (Jul 15, 2005)

I'm not going to be able to post during the day anymore, so my rate is likely to go down, with more posting on the weekends.  Just thought I'd let you know.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jul 15, 2005)

azmodean said:
			
		

> I'm not going to be able to post during the day anymore, so my rate is likely to go down, with more posting on the weekends.  Just thought I'd let you know.




Thanks for letting me know Az - 
I will get the next post up shorty.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jul 21, 2005)

Should I open the game back up for a new player?  I am assuming that SG has dropped the game.  If you haven't let me know.  Isida is AFK for a month while she moves.  

The dragon should be nearly impossible for 4 but I can NPC Larleth at the begining and Isidia should be back before long esp, at the current slow pace. 

What do you all think?


----------



## Mithran (Aug 5, 2005)

Well I suppose we might want more players... I'm fine with whatever you decide really.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Aug 5, 2005)

well Redswan and Az havent been on enworld in over a week, So the game is just on hold until we have some sort of quorum.   I'll aim to restart by monday aug 15th, and assume that Isida will return before the party gets in too much trouble.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Aug 16, 2005)

Due to the absense of SuperGirl and the relocation of Isidae I am looking for 1 more player. 
See the first post for Character creation guidelines.  The party is in a small underground town with a dragon problem.  The dragon is a juvainile copper, with acid breath and some sorcery, a new charater should be a local - ie human, stout, hairfoot, or elf.  You can also take over and flesh out a town notable: 

Mero - hairfoot wizard, sorcerer or bard, owns the feast hall 
Shelly de Frisson - Cleric of crafting, town smith 
Keria - talkative young stout, class unspecified. 

NPCs 
Father Lux, high priest of children, very old, 
Alder Win de Saith  - heir of the town founder. old, sick still runs the town. 
Captain Calbon Delmar -human (dragon disciple) head of the town milita, sympathizes with dragons.  

Recruiting will close friday.  Your background should include relationships with some of the above. 

Current players: 
azmodean - LN Monk/cleric 
Redswan - CG 1/2 orc cleric
Ferrix - Human Ranger/Dragonstalker
Mithan - Stout barbarian 

Absent 
Super girl - CG rogue/sorc
Isidae - Elven ranger.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Aug 16, 2005)

I'd be interested in joining another PbP game. (Recently joined an Eberron game as well). 

I'd be interested in running Mero as a hairfoot wizard. If acceptable, I'll post some information tonight.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Aug 16, 2005)

Sounds workable - SS, write it up.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Aug 17, 2005)

Submitted for Approval

*Name:* Mero Trabant
*Class:* Wizard
*Race:* Hairfoot
*Size:* Small
*Gender:* Male
*Alignment:* Neutral Good
*Deity:* None
Included 5 scrolls Mero purchased and will attempt to copy to his spellbook. He only needs to roll a 2 for the 3rd level spell.



```
[b]Str:[/b] 9  -1 (4p.)	    [b]Level:[/b] 6		[b]XP:[/b] 0
[b]Dex:[/b] 12 +1 (5p.)	    [b]BAB:[/b] +3		 [b]HP:[/b] 26 (1d4+2)
[b]Con:[/b] 14 +2 (4p.)	    [b]Grapple:[/b]		[b]Dmg Red:[/b] -/-
[b]Int:[/b] 17 +3 (13p.) 20 +5     [b]Speed:[/b] 20'	  [b]Spell Res:[/b] -
[b]Wis:[/b] 10 +0 (2p.)	    [b]Init:[/b] +1		[b]Spell Save:[/b] -
[b]Cha:[/b] 10 +0 (0p.)	    [b]ACP:[/b] 0		[b]Spell Fail:[/b] -
+1 to Int at Level 4
+2 Int from Headband of Intellect

	[b]Base  Armor Shld Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/b]
[b]Armor:[/b] 10     +1	 +1  +1 		  13[b]
Touch:[/b] 12			  [b]Flatfooted:[/b] 13

  [b]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/b]
[b]Fort:[/b]2   +2	   4
[b]Ref:[/b] 2   +1	   3
[b]Will:[/b]5   +0	   5

[b]Weapon				 Attack Damage			 Critical[/b]
Light Crossbow			 +4	 1d6		 19-20 x2
20 Bolts

[b]Languages:[/b] 
Auto:  Common. 
Bonus: Draconic, Dwarven, Elven

[b]Abilities:[/b] 
Gnome: Low Light vision
Gnome: +1 AC / Attack Small size
Gnome: +2 save vs Illusions, +1 DC illusion spells
Gnome: +2 listen
Gnome: +4 AC vs Dragons
Gnome: Speak with Animals(Burrowing), Prestigination, Ghost Sound, Dancing Lights 1/day
Gnome: +1 attack vs Kobolds and Goblinoids
Wizard: Scribe Scroll
Wizard: Familiar, Bat
Wizard: Alertness
Wizard: Bonus Feat Level 5


[b]Feats:[/b] 
Level1: Dragonfoe
Level3: Sudden Still
Level5: Bonus: Energy Substitution(Electricity) - Complete Arcane
Level6: Born of Three Thunders - Complete Arcane


[b]Wizard Spells:[/b]
0/Level 
4/day- All
1/Level 
4/day - Alarm, Magic Missile, Silent Image, Ray of Enfeeblement, Orb of Sound-Lesser, Orb of Cold-Lesser,  Mage Armor. 
2/Level
4/day - Alter Self, Mirror Image, Spectral Hand, Scorching Ray, Resist Energy, Scale Weakening
3/Level
3/day - Dispel Magic, Fireball, Vampiric Touch, Magic Circle Vs Evil, Leomunds Tiny Hut


[b]Skill Points:[/b] 48	  [b]Max Ranks:[/b] 9/
[b]Skills 		  Ranks Mod Misc Total[/b]
Concentration	  9	 +2	 11
Craft(Alchemy)	  8	 +5 +2+2 17 
Decipher Script	  2	 +5	 7
Knowledge(Nature) 5	 +5	 10
Knowledge(Arcana) 9	 +5	 14
Listen(cc)	  1	 +0 +2+3 6
Spellcraft 	  9	 +5 +2   16
Spot(cc) 	  0	 +0 +2   2
Use Magic Device(cc) 2 	+0	 2

[b]Equipment:		 Cost	Weight[/b]
Scrolls Scribed to Spellbook - 1250gp
Wand of Shocking Grasp 1d6 50charges   750gp   1
Bat Familiar			100gp -
Light Crossbow		35gp	4
20 Bolts		   2gp	 -
Spellbook (44pages used)   15gp	3
Artisans Tools	  55gp	5
Waterskin			 1gp	 1

Consolidated Magic Item: Mero's Open Palm - Gloves
- Hewards Handy Haversack		- 2,000gp
- Headband of Intellect +2	   - 4,000gp
- Bracers of Armor +1			- 1,000gp
- Spell Component Pouch		  - 5gp	  
- Continual Flame				- 20gp+50gp material
- 8lb total

[b]Total Weight:[/b]21 	  [b]Money:[/b] 17gp

						 [b]Lgt   Med   Hvy	Lift  Push[/b]
[b]Max Weight:[/b]		    25	26-55 56-80  160   400

[b]Bat[/b]
HP:13 AC:19 Touch:16 FlatFoot:17 Init:+2 Speed:5' Fly:40' Saves: Fort:2:Ref:4:Will:7
Blindsense 20', Low Light Vision, Imp. Evasion, Share Spells, Empathic Link, Deliver Touch Spells, Speak With Master.
Hide:14 Listen:8 MS:6 Spot:8

[b]Age:[/b] 125
[b]Height:[/b] 3'
[b]Weight:[/b] 40lb
[b]Eyes:[/b] Pale Blue
[b]Hair:[/b] Light brown hair and short beard
[b]Skin:[/b] Brown
```

*Appearance/Personality:*
Mero stands at a respectable 3' tall. His skin is a light brown, almost matching the color of his close cut hair and beard. He wears simple cut cotton clothes dyed in bright reds and yellows. When traveling he wears a massive cloth hat almost the size of an umbrella. His familiar often clings to his head as he scampers about looking like an oversized hair comb. It provides him with sage advice regarding who still owes a tab, who is a poor tipper, or who has had enough to drink. Most of the time his clothing smells of strong beer or strange alchemical substances. He is kind and helpful, but his pranks often win him the ire of his victims. After years of running the tavern he openly greets strangers and gives them a chance to reveal their nature. Though if his patrons prove themselves to be trouble he is quick to have them thrown out.

*Background:*
Mero grew up in his hometown with an idyllic life. His days were carefree and spent either in his fathers shop or working for his mother. His father was a alchemist, part-time brewer, and professional prankster. His mother owned a tavern called the Feast Hall. His father could create the most fantastic potions and even finer drinks from the strangest substances. Sometimes his father would try to get Mero to drink his newest concoction that would "put hair on your chest and a spring in your step". Mero wised up after one potion actually DID put hair on his chest like an animal, earning him more than a few nicknames. His mother was a kind woman and a splendid cook who greeted everyone with a smile and a fresh loaf of bread. She could cook up a feast quicker than you could finish your first pint and her health was toasted often in the halls. Mero kept himself busy cleaning up dishes and pans, as well as swiping abandoned mugs of liquor. While both of these daily tasks were pleasent, his greatest joy was his frequent trips to visit his grandmother who was always eager to teach him the ways of wizardry. While she taught him how to use and control powerful magical forces, she tempered his learning by teaching him responsibility, discipline, and morality. Age took her life far too soon and Mero was forced to continue his research on his own in his spare time. Not long after losing his grandmother, his parents left for another town to visit a fair. They never arrived at the town and no remains were ever found. Their fate is still a mystery to him, driving him to study more powerful magics until one day he can create a divination that will reveal the truth. In the meantime he runs his mother's tavern and makes a good living making the finest alcoholic drinks for miles around.

Mero's Open Palm -
Mero first saw his grandmother's gloves when he was a mere child. He knew little of magic at such a young age, but he knew that his grandmother prized them so they must be fun. Stealing quietly into her room one day, he snatched them up and put them on. As he flexed and waved his arms, pretending to be an arch magus, the household cat sauntered into the room to watch his shenanigans. Reaching down to pet the cat he suddenly yelped in fright as the cat disappeared under his touch. Panicking, he tore at the gloves trying to get them off. While shaking them in the air, the cat suddenly reappeared in his hand and was flung across the room. He was stunned by the disappearing/reappearing cat trick. A slow, mischievous grin spread over his face as he looked out the window into the farmyard. That night at dinner he quietly slipped on the gloves and shook them under the dinner table. 3 frightened geese appeared and started tearing around the room, flapping their wings and honking loudly! As everyone else scrambled to catch the wayward animals, Mero squealed with laughter over and over. He was grounded for 3 weeks after that incident.

His grandmother was a wizard of local renown. Ever a practical woman, she crafted the gloves after a battle with another caster that left her belongings burnt to ashes. Resolving to find a way to keep her belongings in one place that she could protect, she began crafting the Open Palm. She combined all the aspects that are important in day to day adventuring; storage, armor, abilities, spell casting, and visibility. She designed them so the owner need only touch both palms together as if in prayer, think of the item stored within, and pull her hands apart to cause it to appear. Untying a leather flap on one glove reveals a section of of the palm that glows from the effect of a Continual Flame spell. Before she passed, she bestowed the gloves on a tearful Mero, reminding him not to keep any more animals inside.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Aug 17, 2005)

looks good
green island common is the language of hairfeet. (so only 1 automatic language) 
Im not sure about the use magical device skill - if you have 4 ranks then you are over on skillpoints, (x2 cost for cc)  if you have 2 ranks then the points come out right.  Either way why is your total 3? 
You would have had plenty of time to scribe scrolls into your book, and you made all the SC rolls (lowest roll a 6+16)


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Aug 17, 2005)

Fixed a few errors, I had forgotten that UMD was CC, which means he cannot have wandstrike as his first level feat. I swapped that for Dragonfoe from the Draconomicon

Also, to qualify for Energy Substitution he had to take a metamagic feat before that, so I swapped combat casting for Sudden Still. 

Skills should be correct now. 
2+3x4 1st level
2+3 2nd and 3rd
2+4 4th-6th
Total of 48.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Aug 19, 2005)

okay, looks like your in selcSilverhand - go ahead and post to the rogues gallery. 
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=116413

A few questions - 
since you droped wandstrike, did you mean to keep the 1d6 wand ? 
im still confused by the 3 total in UMD.  Lastly did you intend to scribe your scrolls or just use them?

One more - what did you intend to AlterSelf into? You would be familiar with humans demihumans, skum, lizard men, and derro.  You may have heard stories of other creatures, but some may not exist on this world.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Aug 19, 2005)

I'm going to continue to work towards wandstrike at 9th, so I will keep the wand as my fallback weapon. Fixed the UMD total to 2 instead of 3. I moved all the scroll spells into my Spells Known list and made an entry under equipment so I can keep track of how much I spend on scribing scrolls. 

   As far as alter self goes, most likely lizardman for mobility and natural armor for combat. Out of combat, probably human for mobility and blending in. I'm not sure how people view lizardmen around towns. It might look too much like a dragon for some. 

Sorry for all the errors thus far. Next time I'll just do up a character sheet before posting it. I catch errors a lot easier on paper than I do in a text document.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Aug 23, 2005)

Gah! 
I just realized that half the group has not visted ENworld in a month!  Azmodean 7-28, Redswan 7-23,  Isida (explained absence 7-21) Super Girl 7-20.
SG stopped posting before she left, and she did not respond to an email, so she is gone. But Az and RS have email turned off. 

Ferrix, has this sort of thing happened before to you in PbP?   

choices:

1. reopen recruiting (for extended game)
2. reopen recruiting - for one fight. 
3. wait for Isida (said 1 month, so she may return shortly.) 
4. send Father Lux along
5. abandon game.

the adventure might end with the dragon, and it seems a shame to stop just before this. 
If the three of you are interested in continuing this as a campaign, following hooks such as going after the dragon _Glitterscale_ or reuniting with Kel'leth to vist the mysterious Isle of Dragonstone then I will reopen recruiting.

If not Father Lux can come as backup, using 1st, and second level buffs and turning all his domain spells into a prot energy for each of you.  He would then stay behind, hopefully out of harms way, while the three of you took on _SpiritPense. _

other suggestions?


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 24, 2005)

Hrm... facing a dragon on those prospects doesn't look so keen.

I have had people drop off before, and it usually occurs at points where I didn't keep up sufficiently.  I actually restarted my Mythar game because people had lost interest, we lost I think four original players in that transition.

Good choices would be:

1) Recruit for the long term, always 
4) Sending the father along, although that wouldn't make as much in game sense.

Horrible choices would be:
5) Abandon game


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Aug 24, 2005)

There are often people willing to be "alternates" for ongoing PbP games. You could ask for temporary people to step in for this part of the adventure, which should eat up a few weeks, and we'll see if the others come back. They can drop out of the party due to an illness their characters have contracted. Once the adventure is over you should know whether or not the other players will be back. If they won't be back, you can see if any Alts are interested in sticking around.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Aug 24, 2005)

Recruiting again - Players wanted for Roleplaying, Plotting and Dragonslaying. At the crux of the first quest the party finds itself depleated in numbers.   Without new blood the quest will fail.  There only hope is a pair of heros who has made the long underground journey to a isloated town.  The town is torn by internal disent, and held hostage by a Juvenile Dragon. 


See the first OoC: post for character creation rules.


Current players:

Ferrix - Human Ranger/Dragonslayer
Mithan - Stout barbarian 
SelcSilverhand- Hairfoot wizard 

Absent players:
azmodean - LN Monk/cleric
Redswan - CG 1/2 orc cleric
Isida - elven ranger


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 25, 2005)

I hate to see a game flounder, especially one involving my buddies *Jerran waves at Eddie*.  I'm not sure I can devote myself to staying with the game long term, but if you like I can make up a character for this battle as Silverhand's suggestion.  I would of course stand aside for anyone who wanted to play long term.  And last but not least, this post serves as a not too subtle. . .

*BUMP*



P.S. . . . could I use a feat from the complete divine, I was thinking of a sorcerer with the Arcane Disciple feat so as to be able to cast healing spells.


----------



## Krug (Aug 26, 2005)

I won't mind 'proxying' one of the characters that others, particularly the half-orc cleric, until such time that the original players return.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Aug 26, 2005)

I am working on a character, but I don't have time to finish him until tomorrow...if it fills up before then, that's okay.

The short version of his history is this:  Human Rogue from a large settlement who stole the Wrong Thing.  A ring.  This ring seemed nice at first, but then the nightmares (and strange powers) started flooding into him.  Yes, he has neat new tricks completely inexplicatly, unfortunately he is tortured with nightly nightmares and unbearable bad luck.  He has taken to adventuring to figure out what the heck is going on...and to staisfy his growing need for adventure.  Nothing says adventure like hunting dragons. (Rogue1/Warlock5 or Rogue2/Warlock4...not sure which I want to do yet.)


----------



## Evilhalfling (Aug 26, 2005)

Hafrogman - thanks for the bump  I am leaning towards longer term characters.  Sorcerers in this world are so closely tied to dragons that I am going to say no to the Arcane Disciple Feat.   However sorcerers do pick a draconic nature (Ruler, Warrior, Philsopher. Builder) and get extra known spells from those, but none grant healing. 

Krug - hmm proxie? I would dislike it if one of my PCs was proxied, but it does make for better plot continuation, and allow for RS to return easily.

Shaggy Sword - go ahead and write it up. ooh pretty plot hook


----------



## Evilhalfling (Aug 26, 2005)

SelcSilverhand - answers from IC thread, these details could be easily found by the others if they ask. 

The Academy is 50 miles away as the crow flies,  It is on the slopes of a pair of mountains that overlook the ruined city on the bay. to get there you have to cross a major river if you are traveling the surface.  Tunnels lead around/under the river, but this adds 15 miles, and the second half the trip is still above ground, and on the edge of Glitterscale's territory.


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 26, 2005)

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> Sorcerers in this world are so closely tied to dragons that I am going to say no to the Arcane Disciple Feat.   However sorcerers do pick a draconic nature (Ruler, Warrior, Philsopher. Builder) and get extra known spells from those, but none grant healing.




Well, it looks like you got two anyways.  Perhaps my bump helped =)

Good luck keeping it going.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Aug 26, 2005)

Gerryt Nylson
[sblock]*Gerryt Nylson				(15,000 xp)* 
*Male human Rogue 1/Warlock 5
CG Medium humanoid (human)
Init* +3; *Senses* darkvision/magical darkvision 30 ft. Listen -1, Spot -1
*Languages* Common, Elven, Dwarven
*********************************************************************
*AC* 19, touch 13, flat-footed 15
*Hp* 22 (6 HD)
* Damage Reduction* 1/cold iron
* Special Defenses * Entropic Warding 
*Fort* +0, *Ref* +6, *Will* +3
*********************************************************************
*Speed* 30 Ft. (6 squares)
*Melee* _+1 shortsword_ +8 (1d6+1/19-20) or
*Ranged* MW hand crossbow +8 (1d4/19-20/30 ft.) or 
*Ranged* MW hand crossbow +9 (1d4+1/19-20/30 ft.) in 30 ft. or
*Ranged* _Eldritch Blast_ +8 (3d6/60 ft.) or
*Ranged* _Elbritch Blast_ +9 (3d6+1/60 ft.) in 30 ft. 
*Space* 5 Ft.; *Reach* 5 ft.
*Base Atk* +3; *Grp* +3
*Atk Options* Sneak Attack +1d6, Point-Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Weapon Finesse, Spell Penetration
*Combat Gear* _Wand of Cure Light Wounds_(20 charges)
*Invocations Known DC 13+spell level  Caster Level 5
Least Entropic Warding, Darkness, Devil’s Sight 
*********************************************************************
Abilities Str 10, Dex 18, Con 8, Int 14, Wis 8, Cha 17
Special Qualities: Detect Magic at will, Trapfinding, Deceive item
Feats Point-Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Weapon Finesse, Spell Penetration
Skills Balance +3, Bluff +7, Climb -1, Disable Device +12, Escape Artist +7, Hide +3, Jump +3, Move Silently +7, Open Lock +10, Search +10, Sleight of Hand +7, Swim -2,  Tumble +7, Use Magic Device +11, Use Rope +8 
Possessions combat gear plus explorer’s outfit, +1 chain shirt, +1 short sword, MW hand crossbow, 20 bolts, MW thieves tools, Obsidian Ring of Kher-Hazahd (+2 dex, mage hand at will], waterskin, backpack, rationsx4, 31 gp[/sblock]  Encumberance With backpack Medium, Without: Light

Description:  Gerryt is a thin man who looks like he could fall over from exhaustion at any moment.  Is soul is weary from the years of influence the accursed ring he wears has had on him, though the ring itself seems to drive him with unholy energy.  His eyes are sunken deep in his head and bloodshot, his skin very pale.  Black stubble seems to perpetually darken his face and his long hair is always pulled back.  His right hand is blackened and burnt, and on his ring finger is a ring apparently carved of shiny black volcanic rock with small, lustrous rubies set into it.  Gerryt's clothes are fairly nice, and occasionally the tinkle of chain can be heard beneath his doublet and cloak.  He wears a sword on one hip, and a small crossbow slung over his shoulder on a strap.

Background:  (will flesh this out when I have time.  Hopefully later this afternoon, if not, tomorrow.  Until then, see short description above.)

The Ring of Kher-Hazhad:  This ring was stolen by Gerryt from a rich collector of antiquities.  Gerryt put it on and has, as of yet, been unable to remove it.  It grants him increased nimbleness and allows him to manipulate small objects from far away, as if he were using his own hands.  He is quite sure that it is tied to some dark entity...a demon or ghost of some description...that has been haunting his dreams and subconsciously teaching him horrible things that have been granting him great power.  He knows his power is evil, yet he can't rid himself of it.  He is constantly trying to master this dark power and use it for ultimate good (and if he gains personally from it?  Then so much the better!)

Personality:  Gerryt is always seems upset or slightly distracted.  He rarely approaches anything directly, though once he's in a situation he rarely backs down from it.  He never has gotten over the way his body and sanity has begun to waste away while his mind and powers grow to inexplicaple and unusual degrees.  He trusts and follows those of clear martial bent, and is willing to die for his friends...so long as they don't order him to do it.*


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Aug 26, 2005)

Well I was planning on posting a character as well. (It's the weekend for me and my character is at work)

I was thinking of playing Pixil a Pixie Rogue 1/Sorcerer 1, Pixil is the only survivor of his village, which was located and razed by the new Juvenile Dragon that has moved into the area.  

Seeking revenge Pixil has come to the closest city to find others who will help slay the beast, Pixil is pleasantly surprised to find that a group of slayers are looking for people to help slay this very dragon.

I'm willing to play Pixil as a long term character! apart from the weekends I can usually post multiple times a day.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Aug 28, 2005)

I am going to accept Krug and Shagyspellsword as new players, 
Im just not wild about a pixe in the group. 
Shaggy, it looks like you put 10 ranks in UMD and Disable device, your max is 9 ranks. 
and why no ranks in concentration?  Invocations can be disrupted, and cast defensively. 

Revise and post to the rogues gallery.
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=116413


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Aug 28, 2005)

I had mis calculated some stuff and left off my concentration score...I just skipped it.  Everything should be better now.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Aug 29, 2005)

Krug, Shaggyspellsword and the older characters - IC post up.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Sep 1, 2005)

Krug - are you coming in as a proxie for the 1/2 orc Grim?


----------



## Krug (Sep 1, 2005)

Oops sorry yeap I'm here. Will be reading up shortly 

Could I ask where is Grim now? Reading over his character in the RG now.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Sep 1, 2005)

Grim is standing with Gerryt Nylson and Father Lux just outside a holy shrine.  
he would probably dumped his gear at the guest cavern, but kept arms and armor with him. 
hmmm post 316  http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=2525429&postcount=316

would be the last location marker, just read the shrine section up to the current post.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Dec 20, 2005)

Just to cover the aftermath - 
Hond and Aphram gain levels.
And everyone can add 4,000 gp worth of powers to their signature (named) item.
and one weapon can drink in the dragon's heart blood, making it a dragons bane (instead of gaining other new powers) 
The dragons stash could be found as well - and weapons and armor forged from the dragons body.

If enough people want to continue, Grim could be brought back to life (at no level loss) 
and Lareth could return - or new players added. 
Unfinished quests include: 
* investigating the ruins of the academy of magic
* reunion with old characters or with the Warlock from the boat. (to explore his island) 
* hunting and killing Glitterscale (a larger Brass dragon) 
* solving the firesnake mystery.

However I think we are done.  Its been a pretty good game and you guys were great.
next time I'll leave off the paralization gaze, it went fine in tabletop, but leaves too many people cut out of battle.  

If you want a little more closure, how about writing a epiloge of what your character went on to do after earing the title:

*Dragonslayer *


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Dec 20, 2005)

I would be interested in continuing or forming a new group. If you decide to restart the adventure at any point let me know.


----------



## Mithran (Dec 20, 2005)

I would be interested in continuing as well. I'll update my character as soon as possible just in case.


----------

